# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Temporada de incendios forestales 2012

## sergi1907

Abro este hilo ya que parece que este año los incendios no esperarán a primavera y desgraciadamente nos tenemos que ir acostumbrando a ver noticias de este tipo.

*Los Bomberos trabajan en la extinción de un incendio en La Torre de Capdella*

Está quemando una zona muy escarpada y con un fuerte desnivel situada cerca de la central.

Lleida. (EFE).- Veinte dotaciones aéreas y terrestres de los Bomberos de la Generalitat trabajan en la extinción de un incendio forestal que se ha originado a primera hora de esta tarde en una zona de difícil acceso de la Vall Fosca, en el término municipal de La Torre de Capdella (Lleida).

El fuego, del cual los Bomberos han recibido el aviso a las 15.18 horas, está quemando una zona muy escarpada y con un fuerte desnivel situada cerca de la central de Capdella, en el punto kilométrico 1 de la carretera L-503, en el Pallars Jussà.

En las tareas de extinción trabajan cuatro medios aéreos y dieciséis vehículos de los Bomberos, que han informado de que se trata de un incendio de vegetación, aunque no han detallado qué superficie ha resultado por ahora afectada por las llamas.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...-capdella.html

----------


## sergi1907

El viento y la sequía dificultan la extinción de los fuegos en las comarcas del Pallars Sobirà, Alta Ribagorça y Alt Urgell | Unos 25 desalojados en el núcleo de Peramea por el incendio del Baix Pallars | Protección Civil pone en alerta el plan especial de emergencias por incendios forestales de Catalunya.

Lleida.(EFE).- Los Bomberos de la Generalitat trabajan en la extinción de cuatro incendios de vegetación que se han declarado este mediodía, con apenas una hora de diferencia, en diversos puntos de las comarcas del Alt Urgell, el Pallars Sobirà y la Alta Ribagorça, en el Pirineo de Lleida.

El incendio declarado en el término municipal del Baix Pallars (Lleida) avanza sin control hacia el núcleo de Peramea, lo que ha obligado a desalojar como medida preventiva a unas 25 personas de esta población y de masías de alrededor.

Un total de 35 dotaciones terrestres y tres medios aéreos de los Bomberos trabajan en las tareas de extinción de este incendio, el más importante de los cuatro. Según las últimas informaciones de los Bomberos, las llamas avanzan tanto por el lado del río Noguera Pallaresa como de la carretera N-260, que permanece cortada en los dos sentidos de la marcha entre los puntos kilométricos 285 y 285,5.

Al oeste de Gerri de la Sal, el fuego afecta una zona conocida como el Serrat de les Forques, muy cerca del núcleo de Peramea, en el que habitan unas 80 personas. El delegado de la Generalitat en el Alt Pirineu y Aran, Albert Alins, ha confirmado que por ahora han sido evacuadas unas 25 personas, sin que ninguna de ellas haya resultado herida.

Al oeste de Gerri, las llamas afectan el Obac d'Enseu. Este incendio se ha iniciado a las 12.27 horas por causas que aún se desconocen en una zona de difícil acceso del municipio del Baix Pallars, en el Pallars Sobirà.

La sequía, la orografía del terreno, con mucha pendiente, y el fuerte viento que sopla en la zona, con rachas de más de 100 kilómetros por horas, están dificultando las tareas de extinción.

Por otra parte, en la comarca del Alt Urgell siguen activos otros dos incendios, uno que afecta los márgenes de la carretera de la Guineu, que conecta Organyà y el núcleo de Montanissell, y otro que quema una zona de vegetación de Valls de Valira, al norte de La Seu d'Urgell.

En el primero de ellos, focalizado en el barranco de la Muntanya, trabajan 17 dotaciones terrestres, mientras que en el de Valls de Valira, que afecta al este del núcleo de Calvinyà, en el margen derecho de la carretera N-145, operan dos equipos con la ayuda de los Bomberos de Andorra.

El cuarto de los incendios se ha originado en El Pont de Suert, en el barranco Viu de Llebata, y en él trabajan cinco dotaciones terrestres. Los cuatro incendios continúan activos y se han declarado con apenas una hora y media de diferencia, entre las 12.30 y las 14.00 horas de hoy.

Como consecuencia de la simultaneidad de estos incendios, la Dirección General de Protección Civil ha puesto en alerta el plan especial de emergencias por incendios forestales de Catalunya (Infocat).

http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...eo-lleida.html

----------


## perdiguera

Hoy he estado por la zona de Gerri pero os prometo que yo no he sido.
Las temperaturas eran de unos 18º C no muy altas para provocar ningún incendio.

----------


## sergi1907

De los fuegos que siguen activos el más importante es el del núcleo de Gerri de la Sal (Baix Pallars) | Los incendios que afectan al Pirineo en Lleida y Huesca ya han arrasado 1500 hectáreas.





Lleida / Zaragoza. (EFE).- Un centenar de vehículos y más de 250 efectivos de los Bomberos de la Generalitat han trabajado toda esta noche en las tareas de extinción de los cuatro incendios forestales declarados en el Pirineo de Lleida, que han quemado ya cerca de 1.000 hectáreas de vegetación. Otro incendio declarado a media tarde de ayer en la comarca de La Ribagorza (Huesca), ha obligado a desalojar catorce pequeños núcleos de población y todavía continúa sin control tras haber quemado ya entre 400 y 500 hectáreas, según el Gobierno aragonés.

Está previsto que los medios aéreos, que ayer no han podido intervenir en el operativo a causa de las fuertes rachas de viento, se sumen a los trabajos de extinción a primeras horas de hoy, una vez que mejoren las condiciones meteorológicas.

A los nueve medios aéreos de los Bomberos cuatro aviones de vigilancia y ataque y cinco helicópteros se han añadido además un helicóptero Kamov del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino.

Por ahora, los cuatro incendios siguen activos y, de éstos, el más importante es el que se ha declarado en el núcleo de Gerri de la Sal, en el término municipal de Baix Pallars, en la comarca del Pallars Sobirà, donde han ardido ya unas 500 hectáreas.

Según los Bomberos, las llamas han dejado sin suministro eléctrico este núcleo habitado, donde se han instalado grupos electrógenos para garantizar el abastecimiento a la población.

Aquí, el fuego también ha quemado una casa deshabitada y el pajar de la finca vecina, aunque ninguna persona ha resultado herida.

Los equipos de emergencia han levantado la orden de desalojo de los núcleos de Bresca y Useu, así como la orden de confinamiento de Peramea, que afectaba a unas 90 personas, aunque han recomendado a los vecinos de Enseu (dos personas) y Baén (cinco personas) que no vuelvan por ahora a sus casas por motivos de seguridad.

Otro de los incendios que queman desde hace aproximadamente 18 horas en el Pirineo de Lleida es el de la zona de Viu de Llevata, en El Pont de Suert, donde han ardido unas 200 hectáreas.

Este fuego no ha obligado a llevar a cabo ningún desalojo, aunque sigue cortando al tráfico la carretera N-260 a la altura de El Pont de Suert, entre los puntos kilométricos 285 y 285,5.

En cuanto al incendio forestal del núcleo de Calbinyà, en el municipio de Valls de Valira, que ha calcinado unas 200 hectáreas, los Bomberos mantienen la orden de evacuación de esta población y de dos masías.

El único fuego que se encuentra en fase de control es el de Montanissell, en Coll de Nargó, que ha quemado 65 hectáreas.

500 hectáreas quemadas en La Ribaroza (Huesca)

El incendio declarado a media tarde de ayer en la comarca de La Ribagorza (Huesca) ha obligado a desalojar catorce pequeños núcleos de población, y ahora mismo continúa sin control tras haber quemado ya entre 400 y 500 hectáreas, según las primeras estimaciones del Gobierno aragonés.

Las labores de extinción se han prolongado durante toda la noche, con un operativo antiincendios integrado por 300 personas y coordinado por el Gobierno de Aragón, a los que ahora tomarán el relevo entre 300 y 400 personas, han informado a Efe fuentes del Ejecutivo autonómico.

A causa del fuego, que se inicio por causas aún sin determinar alrededor de las 17.30 horas de ayer, y como medida de precaución, permanecen desalojados un total de cien vecinos de catorce pequeños núcleos de población pertenecientes a los municipios de Montanuy y Laspaules.

El relevo al operativo que ha actuado durante la noche estará formado por medios propios del Gobierno de Aragón: cinco cuadrillas terrestres, tres unidades helitransportadas y tres camiones autobombas, junto con grupos técnicos de apoyo, diez agentes de Protección de la Naturaleza y el Puesto de Mando Avanzado.

Asimismo también se incorporarán efectivos de Protección Civil de la Ribagorza, un camión de bomberos de Huesca, otro de Zaragoza y dos de Navarra.

Está prevista la incorporación de 50 efectivos de la BRIF de Daroca, dependiente del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente.

Hasta el lugar de los hechos y para conocer el alcance del incendio se desplazaron, ayer por la tarde, el consejero de Agricultura, Ganadería y Medio Ambiente del Gobierno de Aragón, Modesto Lobón, acompañado por el director general de Gestión Forestal, Roque Vicente.

Por su parte, la presidenta de Aragón, Luisa Fernanda Rudi, acompañada por el consejero de Política Territorial e Interior, Antonio Suárez, ha seguido el operativo desde el Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias SOS Aragón 112, ubicado en el Edificio Pignatelli.

Está previsto que la presidenta se desplace a lo largo de la mañana de hoy a la zona del incendio.

Las labores de extinción del incendio se han visto dificultadas por el fuerte viento, con rachas máximas de hasta 90 kilómetros por hora.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...s-pirineo.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Entre el terreno, que está muy seco, y el fuerte viento, que sopla por la zona, se han propagado muy rápidamente.
Dicen que han sido "chispazos eléctricos".

----------


## Luján

> Entre el terreno, que está muy seco, y el fuerte viento, que sopla por la zona, se han propagado muy rápidamente.
> *Dicen que han sido "chispazos eléctricos"*.


Claro, los chispazos eléctricos que suelta cualquier encendedor o mechero.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Claro, los chispazos eléctricos que suelta cualquier encendedor o mechero.


¿Provocados?
Ojú, que problemón más chungo. Menuda primavera y veramo que vamos a pasar...

----------


## sergi1907

Declarado un incendio forestal en Santa Cristina d'Aro

Ya son 55 los medios terrestres y cinco los aéreos que se han desplazado hasta la zona para intentar sofocar el fuego



Santa Cristina d'Aro. (Agencias).- El incendio forestal que quema desde primera hora de la tarde en el Baix Empordà ya ha arrasado 80 hectáreas. El fuego, que continúa activo, avanza empujado por la fuerte tramontana y ha obligado a reforzar las dotaciones desplegadas en la zona para intentar controlarlo. Unas 120 personas han sido desalojadas como medida de prevención, según informan los bomberos en un comunicado.

En Tossa, los desalojos se han producido en los núcleos de Cala Pola, Cala Giverola, Salionç y Sant Grau y el destino ha sido el edificio municipal de La Nau. La mayor parte de las casas de estas urbanizaciones son de segunda residencia y, en día laborable, no todas estaban ocupadas.

Al ocaso, la falta de luz ha supuesto la retirada de los medios aéreos de los Bomberos, que mantienen las labores de extinción con 55 dotaciones terrestres, entre ellas dos unidades del Grupo de Emergencias Médicas y cuatro del Grupo de Actuaciones Forestales.

Desde las 20:15 hora, el Comité Técnico del Plan Infocat está reunido en el Centro de Emergencias de Catalunya de la Dirección General de Protección Civil para seguir los diferentes incendios declarados.

La cabeza del incendio, que comenzó en Santa Cristina d'Aro, ha desprendido un foco secundario a 1,5 kilómetros que se ha activado en la falda de la montaña de En Bonet.

En este punto, las llamas avanzan en dirección a la carretera de Llagostera, hacia el Puig de les Cadiretes, y han afectado el Valle de la Riera de Sant Baldiri, donde tiene con un fuerte potencial de propagación por el potencial de vegetación existente.

Los Bomberos trabajan en el flanco izquierdo del incendio para evitar que salte al área del Puig de Montclar, mientras que el derecho no ha pasado de la vía próxima al vertedero situado en la zona.

El viento que afecta a la Costa Brava dificulta las labores de extinción, aunque está previsto que amaine este fin de semana, pese a que la humedad relativa será muy baja.

Además de los bomberos, se han desplazado al lugar de los hechos nueve patrullas de Mossos d'Esquadra, diez del Sistema de Emergencias Médicas (SEM) y efectivos de Policía Local y Cruz Roja, así como una unidad móvil de Protección Civil se desplaza a Llagostera procedente de Lleida, provincia afectada también por incendios forestales.

La carretera GiV-6821 continúa cerrada a la circulación y Protección Civil ha pedido a los vecinos que extremen las precauciones ante el alto riesgo de incendio.

Las autoridades han solicitado a los ciudadanos que se desplacen a segundas residencias de la zona o a zonas forestales que eviten actividades con fuego y que si ven una columna de humo contacten con el teléfono de emergencias de la Generalitat para indicar su posición.

Unas 120 personas desalojadas

Como medida preventiva se han desalojado unas 120 personas en Llagostera y Tossa de Mar. Efectivos de la Cruz Roja se han desplazado al lugar para acoger a los vecinos evacuados. El cuerpo de Mossos d'Esquadra ha movilizado nueve patrullas y el Sistema de Emergencias Médicas seis ambulancias con carácter preventivo.

También se está alerta por si hay que hacer más evacuaciones. En el pavellón deportivo de Llagostera habrían ahora mismo, a las 20:06, unos 50 de los evacuados. Podrían llegar a concentrarse en este punto hasta 150 personas para pasar en ese punto la noche.

El núcleo poblado más cercano al fuego es la urbanización de Font Bona donde los efectivos de los diferentes cuerpos están dispuestos por si las condiciones del incendio empeoran y hay desalojar a los vecinos.

El fuego también ha obligado a cortar la carretera de Sant Grau, GiV6821, que conecta Llagostera con Tossa de Mar. Hasta el lugar se desplazaron también nueve patrullas de los Mossos d'Esquadra. La carretera está cortada desde las tres y media.

El fuego ha comenzado cerca de un camino en el suroeste de Solius y ha avanzado en dirección a la carretera que va desde esta población hasta Can Duran. 

La DGPC pide extremar las precauciones

La Direcció General de Protecció Civil (DGPC) de la Generalitat mantiene activada la fase de emergencia del plan Infocat. El organismo ha pedido precaución a los ciudadanos ante el alto riesgo de incendios en todo el territorio.

La DGPC ha recomendado a los ciudadanos que se desplacen a segundas residencias o por áreas forestales durante el fin de semana que eviten actividades que puedan aumentar el riesgo de incendio. También ha recordado el número de teléfono de emergencias (112) para todos aquellos que detecten algún indicio de fuego.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...ina-d-aro.html

----------


## jlois

Alrededor de 120 personas tuvieron que ser evacuadas ayer en Tossa de Mar (Selva) y Llagostera (Gironès) por el incendio forestal que se declaró a las dos de la tarde en Santa Cristina dAro (Baix Empordà) y que entrada la noche había arrasado unas 400 hectáreas. Este fuego, como ya sucedió el jueves con los incendios del Pirineo de Lleida, fue avivado de forma considerable por las fuertes rachas de viento que hicieron que de la cabeza del incendio, que comenzó en Santa Cristina dAro, se desprendiera un foco secundario a 1,5 kilómetros que se activó en la falda de la montaña de En Bonet. Una treintena de equipos de los Bomberos de la Generalitat (ocho vehículos de mando y 25 camiones de agua) trabajaron en las labores de extinción con el apoyo de cinco vehículos aéreos (un helicóptero de mando, un bombardero y tres aviones de vigilancia y ataque). Este era el sexto de una serie de incendios que se produjeron entre el jueves por la tarde y ayer, que han afectado ya a más de 1.000 hectáreas en el Pirineo catalán y 500 en el aragonés.

Dos de los cinco incendios forestales que se iniciaron el pasado jueves en el Pirineo de Lleida están controlados y otro en fase de control desde ayer por la tarde. Los Bomberos de la Generalitat consiguieron neutralizar ayer el perímetro de todos los fuegos gracias a la entrada en escena de los vehículos aéreos, que el primer día no habían podido intervenir debido a las fuertes rachas de viento, que ayer desaparecieron.

Los incendios que ya están controlados son los de Montanissell, en Coll de Nargó (Alt Urgell), y Viu de Llevata, en El Pont de Suert (Alta Ribagorça), mientras que el de Calbinyà, en Valls de Valira (Alt Urgell), se hallaba ayer por la noche en fase de control. Los vecinos desalojados de esta localidad pudieron volver a sus casas ayer por la tarde. Sin embargo, anoche continuaban muy activos los fuegos de Gerri de la Sal, Baix Pallars (Pallars Sobirà) y Castanesa, en la vecina Ribagorza oscense.


http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2012/03/...66_333142.html

----------


## sergi1907

La orografía y la altitud en la que se concentra el frente, de poco más de un kilómetro, hacen recomendable intentar atajar cualquier problema que pueda ocasionar el fuego en Montanuy.



El incendio de Castanesa, en la Ribagorza aragonesa, está en fase de estabilización, ya que se ha logrado reducir tanto su espacio como su potencia, según han informado fuentes del Gobierno de Aragón. 

 El operativo antiincendios se marca como objetivo principal de las próximas horas la vigilancia de la zona este en el término de Montanuy, donde el fuego está siendo más difícil de controlar debido a las rachas cambiantes de viento, que no han permitido trabajar con continuidad a los medios aéreos. 

 La orografía y la altitud en la que se concentra el frente, de poco más de un kilómetro, hacen recomendable intentar atajar cualquier problema que pueda ocasionar el fuego en esa parte. 

 La situación actual del incendio de la zona de Castanesa aconseja que el puesto de mando se traslade a una zona más próxima a donde está interviniendo la mayor parte del contingente que trabaja en estas labores. 

 De esta forma la dirección de extinción ha decidido cambiar la ubicación desde Neril, en el término municipal de Laspaúles, hasta Montanuy. Esta circunstancia está basada en que el 90 por ciento del perímetro del incendio está estabilizado y se encuentra bajo control de los efectivos que trabajan en él. 

 Así, también por motivos de seguridad y en aras de tener mejores condiciones de habitabilidad, Protección Civil ha pospuesto el regreso de los habitantes de los núcleos afectados que todavía permanecen desalojados. Aunque ya son tres las pedanías que han recobrado la normalidad, Señiú, Neril y Noales. 

 En la zona del incendio continúan el director general de Gestión Forestal, Roque Vicente, la directora general de Bienestar Social, Cristina Gavín, además del Delegado Territorial en Huesca, José Luís Moret, que siguen colaborando con las necesidades de los desplazados. 

Equipo de trabajo

 El equipo de trabajo, coordinado por el Gobierno de Aragón, ha estado compuesto por más de 300 personas, tres cuadrillas helitransportadas (Alcorisa, Peñalba y Ejea), tres hidroaviones del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, dos hidroaviones AT de la Generalitat de Cataluña, dos helicópteros bombardero Kamov, y dos helicópteros de la UME (uno de extinción y otro de coordinación). 

 Además de cinco cuadrillas terrestres (Boltaña, Bajo sera, Calamocha, Planizar y Alto Matarraña), cuatro autobombas del Gobierno de Aragón (Plasencia, Adahuesca, Labuerda y Alcolea) y otras siete de la comarca de la Ribagorza, del Ayuntamiento de Huesca, la Comarca de la Hoya y la Diputación Foral de Navarra, que aporta 7 bomberos. 

 Por su parte la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME) colabora con un equipo sanitario, dos secciones completas provistas de 12 autobombas, 4 camiones nodrizas y un bulldozer, además de Policía Militar. El despliegue antiincendios se completa con otros 3 bulldozer del Gobierno de Aragón. 

 Durante la noche el dispositivo va a estar compuesto por la cuadrilla terrestre del Bajo Matarraña, tres Bulldozer, 2 Agentes de Protección de la Naturaleza y la aportación de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME), que tendrá a disposición el equipo sanitario, una sección completa (55 hombres), con seis autobombas, 2 camiones nodrizas y un bulldozer, además de Policía Militar. 

 El despliegue antiincendios del Gobierno de Aragón se completa con el director de extinción, Ernesto Zubiaurre y el vehículo del puesto de mando avanzado.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...5_1101026.html

----------


## sergi1907

La cifra supone un récord histórico para este período del año | El director general de Medio Natural y Biodiversidad asegura que si no llueve pronto el próximo verano "será dramático".

Barcelona. (EFE).- La falta de precipitaciones durante el invierno y la escasa humedad está causando estragos en el monte catalán, donde en lo que va de año han ardido ya 1.506,4 hectáreas forestales, 624 de ellas arboladas, lo que supone el récord histórico en superficie quemada para este período del año.

Desde el pasado 1 de enero y hasta el 11 de marzo, se han producido en Catalunya 230 incendios, el doble de siniestros que en el mismo período de 2011 (cuando se contabilizaron 117), aunque con una superficie quemada siete veces superior, ya que el año pasado por estas fechas tan sólo habían ardido 205 hectáreas.

Según han informado a Efe fuentes de la Dirección General de Medio Natural y Biodiversidad de la Generalitat, no hay precedentes históricos de un comienzo de año tan funesto en materia de incendios forestales en Catalunya, ya que se trata de unos meses en los que no suelen producirse muchos incendios (por ejemplo en el mismo período de 2010 tan sólo ardieron 3,8 hectáreas).

Entre los ejercicios recientes, el de 2002 comenzó también de una forma muy negativa en lo que se refiere a incendios forestales, ya que desde principios de aquel año y hasta el 11 de marzo ardieron 969,8 hectáreas (805 arboladas), muy lejos, no obstante, de las 1.506 hectáreas de 2012.

Los incendios más graves que se ha producido en Catalunya en los últimos días se han registrado en los municipios de Gerri de la Sal (Lleida), donde han ardido 400 hectáreas, y el producido en los términos gerundenses de Santa Cristina d'Aro y Llagostera, que ha afectado a unas 390 hectáreas.

El director general de Medio Natural y Biodiversidad, Josep Escorihuela, ha asegurado que si no llueve pronto el próximo verano "será dramático" y ha adelantado que la Generalitat podría llegar a aconsejar a los ciudadanos que no vayan al bosque por los riesgos que presentan. "Si no tenemos un régimen de lluvias, que como mínimo dejen de 50 a 100 litros en todo el territorio durante la primavera y después hay chubascos periódicamente, el verano puede ser muy dramático", ha señalado en declaraciones a RAC1.

En cuanto, a las causas de los últimos incendios, Escorihuela ha dicho que los del Baix Pallars podrían estar provocados por la rotura de un cable de la línea eléctrica provocado por un árbol caído sobre una línea que se rompió en Pont de Suert.

En el incendio de la zona de Valls de Valira, las causas apuntan a una carbonera, donde al parecer se llevó a cabo una quema a finales de diciembre que se cubrió con tierra, aunque todo apunta a que no se tapó bien y que con el paso de los días, y al quemar sin oxígeno, el viento hizo que el fuego reviviera.

Por lo que se refiere al incendio del Baix Empordà, Escorihuela señala que se trata de una zona muy transitada y que cualquier negligencia podría haber provocado el fuego, aunque no se descarta tampoco que haya podido ser intencionado.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...reas-2012.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y no ha empezado ni la primavera...

----------


## sergi1907

El trabajador se vio sorprendido por un repentino cambio de viento en una pista forestal.


Un compañero muestra en una cámara la imagen del brigadista fallecido
FOTO: Efe

Un brigadista ha fallecido este martes cuando participaba en las labores de extinción de un incendio forestal registrado en el término municipal de Castrelo do Val (Ourense).

Según el alcalde del municipio, el trabajador quedó atrapado en una pista, posiblemente debido a un cambio de viento. Así lo ha explicado el socialista Vicente Gómez García, quien ha confirmado que el fallecido es Higinio Vivas López, de 59 años de edad y vecino de Oímbra (Orense).  

El regidor municipal, que ha precisado que el incendio tiene "un frente de unos diez kilómetros", ha indicado que el brigadista estaba  con otros compañeros que lograron salir de la pista, en la zona de Monteveloso, pero él "no pudo escapar" y fue hallado posteriormente  fallecido "a causa del fuego". 

"Debió ser un cambio de viento, había rachas de aire y estaba -el brigadista- en una pista donde hay una nave que sirve de almacén de comida de una persona que tiene ganado, le vino el fuego encima y no dio salido", ha explicado el alcalde.  

INICIO  

Fuentes de la Guardia Civil han indicado, por su lado, que el brigadista se encontraba en un incendio forestal de grandes dimensiones registrado en Castrelo do Val. En concreto, el alcalde ha indicado que el fuego comenzó poco antes de las 14.00 horas en la parroquia de Piornelo y se ha extendido hacia Fontefría. 

Según los datos facilitados por la Consejería do Medio Rural, el fuego, que está activo, se inició a las 13.35 horas y afecta, según las estimaciones provisionales, a más de 20 hectáreas. 

http://www.elcorreogallego.es/galici...oticia-738927/

----------


## Luján

Lástima.

Mi más sentido pésame a su familia y compañeros.

----------


## REEGE

Otra triste historia que nos trae los muchos incendios forestales que se producen en el país...
Por negligencias y por (casis todos) la mala leche de algunos!!
Lo mismo digo Luján... mi más sentido pésame para la familia y amigos de la lucha contra incendios.

----------


## sergi1907

Un total de 35 incendios forestales arden en el Principado | Las llamas queman 650 hectáreas en Cantabria | Un brigadista muere en Ourense.

Oviedo | Santander. (Redacción y agencias).- Los incendios forestales se están cebando estos últimos días en Asturias, Cantabria y Galicia. Un total de 35 incendios permanecen activos esta mañana en más de una veintena de concejos asturianos, donde fundamentalmente atañen a zonas altas y pastos sin que ninguno de estos focos afecten a personas o pongan en peligro sus bienes. La persistencia de la sequía, con suelos muy resecos por la escasez de lluvias, ha aumentado del riesgo de incendios en los bosques en estos calurosos primeros días de primavera.

Según informa 112-Asturias los municipios en los que se registran los incendios son Tineo, Valdés, Somiedo, San Martín del Rey Aurelio, Salas, Ribadedeva, Las Regueras, Piloña, Peñamellera Baja, Onís, Morcín, Mieres, Llanes, Pola de Lena, Laviana, Ibias, Grado, Cangas del Narcea, Cangas de Onís, Belmonte, Aller y Allande.

El Principado activó ayer, martes, el Plan de Emergencias de Protección Civil por Incendios Forestales en el Principado de Asturias (INFOPA) en situación 1 debido al número de incendios simultáneos que se registraban en la comunidad autónoma. Además, ha tenido en cuenta la previsión meteorológica para los próximos días, que apunta cielos despejados, temperaturas máximas superiores a los 20 grados y vientos del sur y del este de carácter flojo. 

El pasado martes, esta comunidad sufrió más de 95 incendios que han afectado a 27 municipios y han movilizado a más de 300 personas, según el gobierno regional. Actualmente, 55 fuegos siguen activos en Asturias. 

650 hectáreas quemadas en Cantabria

Por otra parte, equipos de extinción de incendios, apoyados por medios aéreos, se emplean desde primera hora de la mañana en la lucha contra las llamas en Cantabria, con siete focos activos esta madrugada, y después de que el gobierno autónomo haya activado el Plan Especial de Incendios Forestales (Infocant) en su nivel 1.

Desde el pasado viernes se han declarado más de 150 incendios forestales, que han quemado 650 hectáreas, 120 de ellas arboladas, por lo que el Ejecutivo cántabro ha solicitado apoyo de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias, que ha desplazado más de 40 personas y 14 vehículos a esta comunidad.
Los efectivos, llegados sobre las 02:00 de la madrugada, pertenecen al Batallón V del asentamiento militar de San Andrés de Rabanedo (León), movilizados para participar en las tareas de extinción de los focos que afectan a la zona de Los Corrales de Buelna.

Además de ésta, los municipios en los que el fuego ha demostrado mayor virulencia son los de Rionansa, Cabuérniga y Polaciones. En la jornada de hoy, y con las primeras horas de luz, han vuelto a incorporarse los medios aéreos, tanto el helicóptero de la Dirección General de Protección Civil, como la brigada helitransportada cedida por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, que tiene su base en el helipuerto de Ruente.

Todos los efectivos del Gobierno regional, los pertenecientes a la Dirección General de Montes y Conservación de la Naturaleza y los de la Dirección de Protección Civil, así como diversas agrupaciones de bomberos voluntarios de Castro Urdiales, Torrelavega o Polanco, han sido movilizados para participar en las labores de extinción.

En la jornada de ayer, martes, se registraron un total de 38 incendios, de los que siete permanecían activos esta madrugada. La mayor parte de los fuegos registrados estos días afectan a matorral y monte bajo, aunque en el municipio de Los Corrales, los focos desatados ayer ha afectado a zona de arbolado.

A lo largo de la mañana de hoy el Centro de Coordinación Operativa (CECOP), que se encarga de la dirección y coordinación de los recursos, permanecerá reunido e irá transmitiendo información sobre la evolución de la situación.

Las consejeras de Presidencia y Justicia y de Ganadería, Pesca y Desarrollo Rural, Leticia Díaz y Blanca Martínez, respectivamente, han estado supervisando los trabajos de coordinación para la extinción de los fuegos y han seguido la evolución junto con los directores de Protección Civil, Alberto Cayón, y de Montes y Conservación de la Naturaleza, Javier Manrique.
La previsión meteorológica para los próximos días apunta a la continuidad de las altas temperaturas y la ausencia de humedad lo que puede favorecer el incremento de incendios forestales.

Un brigadista muere en un incendio en Ourense

En Galicia ha quedado controlado el incendio de Castrelo do Val, donde falleció un brigadista de 59 años después de que las llamas hayan afectado a más de 200 hectáreas, según las estimaciones de la Xunta en un comunicado.

En el control del fuego trabajaron 2 técnicos, 6 agentes, 9 brigadas, 10 motobombas, 2 palas, 5 helicópteros, 7 aviones y efectivos de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME).

También en la provincia de Ourense ha quedado controlado a las 05:00 un incendio en el municipio de Gomesende, que se inició a las el martes y ha afectado a unas 35 hectáreas, de las cuales 20 son de monte raso.

74 millones de euros contra el fuego

El ministro de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, ha indicado esta mañana, en respuesta a una pregunta de la diputada del PSOE Leire Pajín, que, "pese a la lamentable situación presupuestaria heredada", se han dotado con 74 millones de euros las líneas presupuestarias de lucha contra el fuego.

Además, el ministro ha informado de que se han desplegado ya medidas de extinción de cobertura nacional, integradas por cinco brigadas de refuerzo helitransportadas, cinco helicópteros bombarderos y cuatro aviones anfibios. 

http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...s-galicia.html

----------


## tapi8

Mi mas sentido pesame a familiares y compañeros,

Hoy detuvieron a un pastor rumano como presunto autor del fuego, fue quemando rastrojos, por lo que parece

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/noticia...3G30P10993.htm

----------


## sergi1907

El fuego que afecta a una de las joyas medioambientales de Galicia ha obligado al desalojo de 200 personas de los municipios de la zona.



La Unidad Militar de Emergencia (UME) ha aumentado su despliegue en el parque natural de las Fragas del Eume (A Coruña) con más de 200 militares, cien vehículos y un avión. Estos medios se unen a los ya desplegados por la Xunta de Galicia y la Diputación de A Coruña para las labores de extinción del fuego comenzó en la zona este sábado y ha afectado a unas 750 hectáreas, según el último balance oficial, 500 de árboles y bosque.

 Según ha informado un portavoz de la UME, un total de 224 militares del batallón 5, con base en León, han llegado este domingo a Galicia, en donde permanecerán hasta que "el Gobierno gallego decida que ya no hacen falta porque los medios con los que trabaja la Xunta son suficientes". 

 Además del personal militar, la UME también aporta doce autobombas, cuatro camiones nodriza y más de cien vehículos cuya misión es el ataque directo al fuego en la zona de A Capela. Del mismo modo, se ha incorporado un segundo avión a las labores de extinción. 

 Por otra parte, fuentes de Medio Rural de la Xunta han señalado que el nivel de alerta 1 continúa activado por "precaución", aunque las mismas fuentes aseguran que no se han complicado las labores de extinción. 

 El fuego se inició este sábado en un foco en el municipio coruñés de A Capela, aunque posteriormente saltó el río y llegó al ayuntamiento de Monfero, que es el que acoge la mayor parte de la superficie de las Fragas do Eume. Además, a lo largo del día fueron localizados focos secundarios que pudieron originarse por el fuerte viento que ha complicado las tareas de extinción. 


200 personas desalojadas de una joya ecológica gallega
 El fuego, muy virulento,  ha obligado al desalojo de los vecinos de la aldea de Teixeira.
 La existencia de viviendas cercanas al fuego hizo que se declarara el nivel 1 de alerta y el desalojo de los vecinos de la aldea de Teixeira, con el fin de reducir los riesgos en la población residente. 

 Las Fragas do Eume es una de las joyas ecológicas de bosque atlántico, un espacio natural protegido por su riqueza paisajística y por su gran variedad vegetal, y un espacio muy visitado en esta época del año por los turistas. 

 Uno de los bomberos del parque de Ferrol presente en la zona del incendio declaró que "el viento sopla con mucha fuerza y mueve el frente del fuego muy rápido". 

 En este caso el fuego se inició a las 22.25 del viernes en la parroquia de Abelenda y quedó controlado a las 13.35 de la tarde, gracias al trabajo de 2 técnicos, 9 agentes forestales, 15 brigadas, 8 motobombas, 1 pala, 5 helicópteros y tres aviones, según comunicado de prensa de Medio Rural.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/socie...82344_310.html

----------


## tapi8

Bueno el incendio esta controlado, os dejo un reporteje fotografico de La Voz de Galicia  sobre la catastrofe, que al final no fue tanto, segun se mire, el embalse que aparece es el del Eume, creo, mirando en el mapa de embalses tiene que ser ese, podria ser el de La Ribeira, pero creo que es el del Eume.

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/album/g...6147807180.htm

----------


## tapi8

Casi se me olvidaba la mejor noticia, en la zona esta lloviendo de manera muy suave, que segun los tecnicos es lo mejor que podia pasar, ya que ayuda a asentar las cenizas al suelo y no tiene fuerza para arrastrarla para el rio, la lluvia no va a ser mucha pero algo es algo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Casi se me olvidaba la mejor noticia, en la zona esta lloviendo de manera muy suave, que segun los tecnicos es lo mejor que podia pasar, ya que ayuda a asentar las cenizas al suelo y no tiene fuerza para arrastrarla para el rio, la lluvia no va a ser mucha pero algo es algo.


Si es poca lluvia, sí que puede ayudar a asentar las cenizas... pero como llueva más fuerte y haya escorrentía, es lo peor que podría pasar, pues como esas cenizas bajen por los ríos, el desastre va a ser mucho peor de lo que ya es de por sí  :Frown:

----------


## tapi8

Si exacto, muy poca lluvia, la noche pasada fue lo que nosotros llamamos "orballo" creo que es el calabobos que se llama en otros sitios, es lluvia muy fina y suave, por la mañana ya fue lluvia pero muy suave.

----------


## jlois

> Bueno el incendio esta controlado, os dejo un reporteje fotografico de La Voz de Galicia  sobre la catastrofe, que al final no fue tanto, segun se mire, el embalse que aparece es el del Eume, creo, mirando en el mapa de embalses tiene que ser ese, podria ser el de La Ribeira, pero creo que es el del Eume.
> 
> http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/album/g...6147807180.htm


Al final no fue tanto??...
Esta es la versión oficialista de la xunta para justificar lo indefendible, que desde hace años llevan alterando las políticas de lucha contraincendios, dándoles prioridad a dicha lucha en vez de cubrir labores de prevención . Las gentes de los lugares que compreden las Fragas, las gentes con más edad, recuerdan que en otros tiempos las Fragas se limpiaban y se mantenían por aquellos que vivían alrededor de las mismas y lo más crudo del asunto es que desde que se ha declarado Parque Natural no se deja cortar nada de nada. Quizás fuese bueno revisar los protocolos que rodean al cuidado y mantenimiento de estos bosques sin llegar a encontrarnos con desastres de esta magnitud.
Al final no fue tanto??...
Según se miren los medios de prensa veremos versiones dispares y llenas de contradicciones, está sucediendo en las Fragas y también en el Xurés, aunque este último parece que al no tener tanta fama ni renombre, pues no se le ha dado la cancha que a las Fragas. Llevo mucho tiempo escuchando a los políticos ejecutando una demagogia engañosa e interesada, y sólo cuando hablo con algunos amigos que trabajan en incendios, a veces luchando con imposibles , a veces sintiéndose impotentes ante la magnitud de las afecciones...sólo cuando escucho las realidades de estas políticas paliativas y no preventivas, sólo entonces me doy cuenta de lo mucho que nos queda por perder aún de los montes y bosques gallegos, y lo que más temo es que sean cientos y cientos de hectáreas que al final se "maquillen" como si se tratasen de porcentajes mínimos.

Este es el artículo de hoy mismo de El Pais.




> El fantasma de la catástrofe vuelve sobre Galicia y los carteles del “Nunca Máis” ondean por doquier rememorando la indignación padecida con el Prestige. En esta ocasión, los gallegos miran hacia el monte. Uno de los mayores tesoros verdes de la Galicia atlántica ha estado a punto de sucumbir pasto de las llamas. La desoladora estampa de una cortina de fuego deslizándose a toda velocidad ladera abajo hacia el corazón del parque natural de As Fragas do Eume (A Coruña), un bosque milenario y casi mágico, ha calado hondo y pone una muesca encima de las heridas abiertas por la marea negra del Prestige en 2002 y la oleada de incendios forestales que desde 2006, devoran con particular intensidad el monte gallego sin distinguir entre la costa y el interior.
> 
> El fuego ha pasado de ser una lacra estival a un mal endémico que aflora en cualquier momento de sequía. En lo que va de año, apenas ha llovido 15 días y muy poca cantidad: 97 litros por metro cuadrado, según los registros pluviales de Meteogalicia. La fina lluvia caída esta semana ha terminado de apagar el voraz incendio (nivel 1) de As Fragas que en dos días, del sábado 31 al domingo 1, calcinó 750 hectáreas de masa arbolada y monte raso. A los alcaldes de los municipios más afectados, A Capela y Monfero, no les salen las cuentas con los cálculos oficiales y elevan a 1.500 la superficie afectada. “Hay 700 calcinadas sólo en A Capela”, insiste su regidor, Manuel Meizoso. La mitad de la tierra quemada (370 hectáreas) eran zonas de reserva natural, la parte más valiosa de un parque emblemático que tardará décadas en regenerarse. El presidente de la Xunta, Alberto Núñez Feijóo (PP), ha limitado el daño ecológico “al 10%” —había dicho el 5% y rectificó en pocas horas— de un parque de 9.126 hectáreas creado en 1997 que se extiende a ambos lados del cañón del río Eume con las tierras repartidas entre cinco municipios (As Pontes, A Capela, Monfero, Cabanas y Pontedeume) y muchas manos.
> 
> El incendio se originó el sábado a primera hora de la tarde y en menos de cuatro horas ya había descendido 400 metros hasta el lecho del río y saltado a la orilla sur para seguir devorando pinares y eucaliptales junto con otros árboles autóctonos (robles, castaños, alisos y abedules) más antiguos y valiosos. Se dio por extinguido el miércoles y forzó el desalojo de 200 vecinos de varias aldeas de A Capela que contemplaron estupefactos cómo las llamas cercaban sus casas sin que pasara por allí ninguna de las 37 brigadas movilizadas por la Xunta.
> 
> “Aquí no vino un alma”, cuenta un anciano de Teixido, que peleó contra las llamas con el agua de la cisterna de su tractor y la cuadrilla municipal. Se negó en redondo a evacuar su casa. “Y menos mal, porque me ardía todo”. “Todos los medios fueron para As Fragas pero a las casas no vinieron”, apunta Pancho. Su madre, de 69 años, le reprocha a la Administración que no les dejen gobernar el monte a los vecinos como antaño. “Antes íbamos a limpiarlo porque lo trabajábamos, ahora si cortas el palo de un roble casi vas preso”, resume Manolita.
> 
> 
> ...


http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...03_244509.html

Y este es el "curioso" artículo de La Voz de Galicia en su versión digital después de haber corregido un tremendo error o contradición que en la edición impresa, obviamente, aún se puede hallar, y dónde en el titular del artículo comentan algo que desarrollado en el própio artículo se desmiente totalmente.




> Casi 1.600 profesionales distribuidos entre 140 brigadas, ocho brigadas helitransportadas, 167 conductores de motobomba, 105 emisoristas y 100 vigilantes fijos. Ese es el dispositivo que ahora mismo tiene desplegado en Galicia la Consellería de Medio Rural para luchar contra los incendios. A estos efectivos hay que sumarles los medios aéreos propios de la comunidad, que son 7 helicópteros y 4 aviones, y los otros dos helicópteros que aporta el Estado.
> 
> Para la Xunta es suficiente y no se plantea reforzarlo pese a que la grave sequía que ha afectado a Galicia, y que solo ha aflojado en los últimos días, ha hecho que los montes estén más secos de lo normal y que, por tanto, sea más elevado el riesgo de incendio.
> 
> Personal de los concellos 
> 
> A la plantilla fija con que cuenta la Xunta hay que añadirle también el personal que aportan los concellos con sus Grumir o las contrataciones que se hacen en función de cada temporada. En total, actualmente hay disponibles en la comunidad cerca de 3.000 personas para la extinción de fuegos forestales. Un dispositivo que se duplicará durante los meses de verano, cuando pasemos de la actual declaración de riesgo medio a la de alto, que es la máxima en la escala.
> 
> En ese momento, y a la espera de que se apruebe el Pladiga -el plan antiincendios- de este año, Medio Rural podrá movilizar a unas 6.000 personas en toda Galicia, que contarán con más de 280 motobombas, al menos 2 cisternas nodriza y cerca de 40 medios aéreos entre los helicópteros y aviones de que dispone la Xunta y los que aporta el Estado.
> ...


http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/noticia...204G8P2991.htm

Creo que se deberían volver a ejecutar políticas de empleo encaminadas a la limpieza de montes y bosques, creo que eso sería mucho más razonable que pagar costosos transportes aereos de agua y productos diversos para apagar los incendios...creo que hay que cambiar muchas cosas y la primera es mirar hacia lo que queda tras el paso de las llamas y sentirse culpables por lo que se ha perdido. Claro que es algo que pienso yo y quizás esté equivocado...quizás al final no fue tanto.

----------


## tapi8

Bueno la expresion "al final no fue tanto" es mia, despues de ver la nube negra que salio de alli el primer dia, tapo el sol como si fuera de lluvia, de mucha lluvia, y estoy a 15Km de las fragas. La verdad pense que estaban ardiendo en su totalidad, o como minimo el 50%, asi que cuando dijeron que habia sido un 10% me senti aliviado.

En la costa gallega desde hace unos 50 o 60 años, se planteron eucaliptos por su rapido crecimiento y alto rendimiento economico, destruyendo casi totalmente las especies autoctonas, curiosamente estas fragas do Eume quedaron casi intactas, conservando estas especies autoctonas, esto es lo que les da un alto valor ecologico. La parte que ardio no fue el corazon de las fragas sino un "barrio" de las mismas, que curiosamente estaba plantada con eucaliptos, aparte de alguna especie autoctona tambien, algunos de las mas puristas creo que incluso se sintieron aliviados, no digo que sean todos, pero algunos te aseguro que si.

----------


## sergi1907

Un helicóptero de mando, dos helicópteros bombarderos y cuatro aviones de vigilancia y ataque se han incorporado a las tareas de extinción | La carretera TV-3022 (Perelló) está cortada en los dos sentidos.

Rasquera (Tarragona) (EFE).- Los Bomberos de la Generalitat siguen trabajando intensamente para poder controlar el incendio que, desde ayer al mediodía, afecta a una zona forestal del municipio de Rasquera, en la Ribera d'Ebre.

A lo largo de la noche, una cuarentena de dotaciones terrestres han estado trabajando en las tareas de extinción. Las intensas rachas de viento han dificultado el trabajo de los Bomberos en el perímetro afectado y según las estimaciones serían ya 700 las hectáreas de vegetación forestal quemadas, informa el departamento d'Interior.

El incendio habría avanzado en dirección sureste, hasta llegar a la carretera TV-3022 (carretera del Perelló en Rasquera), que en estos momentos, y según informaciones del Servei Català de Trànsit, está cortada en los dos sentidos.

A primera hora de esta mañana han empezado a incorporarse, a las tareas de extinción, hasta siete medios aéreos (un helicóptero de mando, dos helicópteros bombarderos y cuatro aviones de vigilancia y ataque) y siguen trabajando una cincuentena de personal terrestre.

Como medida preventiva, los Mossos d'Esquadra ha desalojado algunas masías de la zona. Ninguna persona ha resultado herida. Se ha habilitado el pabellón del Perelló para acoger a los vecinos evacuados. Según las últimas informaciones habrían pasado la noche una veintena de personas que han recibido la asistencia del personal de la Cruz Roja.

La Direcció General de Protecció Civil ha pasado a las 01.04 horas a fase de emergencia el Plan Especial de Emergencias por Incendios Forestales de Catalunya (INFOCAT).

Según las previsiones del servicio Meteorológico de Catalunya, las rachas de viento seguirán siendo fuertes y se prevé que baje la intensidad del viento a partir de media mañana.

Además de los efectivos de los Bomberos de la Generalitat, del cuerpo de los Mossos d'Esquadra y de la Cruz Roja, hasta el lugar de los hechos también se han desplazado dos ambulancias del Sistema de Emergencias Médicas, y efectivos del cuerpo de Agentes Rurales y de las Agrupaciones de Defensa Forestal.

El perímetro quemado ya se vio afectado por el gran incendio que asoló la zona en 1995 y pertenece al Espacio de Interés Natural de la Sierra de Cardó.



http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...hectareas.html

----------


## sergi1907

Felip Puig descarta la hipótesis de que una línea eléctrica haya provocado el fuego e insiste en que "el fuego no estará bajo control esta noche" | El incendio ha provocado el desalojo de 52 personas de 24 masías y la anulación de una ruta escolar.

Rasquera (Tarragona) (Agencias / Redacción).- El incendio forestal declarado ayer en la localidad tarraconense de Rasquera ha quemado ya unas 2.400 hectáreas de pino blanco, matojos y pinaza, y no se podrá controlar hoy pese a los numerosos efectivos que luchan contra el fuego, según ha reconocido el conseller de Interior, Felip Puig, que ha visitado la zona con el presidente de la Generalitat, Artur Mas.

Durante esta noche seguirán sobre el terreno 60 dotaciones terrestres -los medios aéreos retomarán su actividad por la mañana- y la previsión es que sople el viento, aunque no con tanta fuerza como la noche del martes.

De las 2.400 hectáreas quemadas 1.095 pertenecen al término municipal de Rasquera, 1.059 a El Perelló, 235 a Tivells y 0,1 a Benifallet; y la mayoría, un total de 1.874, son de matorral.

La carretera TV-3022 se mantiene cortada en ambos sentidos y la fase de emergencias Infocat activada. Pere al avance de las llamas, "no hay riesgo de que el fuego llegue a ningún núcleo de población", ha afirmado Puig.

El president de la Generalitat, Artur Mas, ha asegurado desde el centro de control que espera que se pueda tener controlado pronto el fuego y que se está haciendo todo lo posible para extinguirlo. Por su parte, el conseller Puig cree que el incendio no estará controlado esta noche y que se deberá trabajar duro hasta mañana, debido al viento que sopla en la zona.

Felip Puig, que se ha desplazado esta mañana a Rasquera, ha manifestado que se desconocen las causas del incendio, pero descarta que haya sido provocado por una línea eléctrica, según las informaciones de los Agentes Rurales. Puig ha explicado que no se ha producido ningún arresto, y que tan solo en la tarde del martes se recabó información a dos personas que estaban en la zona.

El titular de Interior ha indicado que el fuego sigue "la evolución prevista", que indicaba un cambio de dirección del viento, que ha soplado con fuerza durante todo el día lo que, unido a la complicada orografía, dificulta las tareas de extinción. Según Puig, con el cambio de la dirección del viento el incendio está "relativamente controlado y defendidos todos los flancos".

"El problema son los lugares escarpados de las sierras de Cardó y Boix, donde los barrancos hacen de chimenea y el humo sube hacia lo alto de las montañas e impide que actúen los aviones", ha apuntado Puig, que ha insistido en que "el fuego no estará bajo control esta noche", aunque sí "acotado por el norte y el sur".

La superficie quemada supera la que ardió en julio del 2009 en Horta de Sant Joan, en un incendio en el que la combustión de 1.150 hectáreas provocó la muerte de cinco bomberos y heridas muy graves a un sexto. No obstante, esta cifra aún queda lejos de las 5.000 hectáreas quemadas en Rasquera en 1995 en otro voraz incendio.

Las fuertes rachas de viento, la complejidad de la orografía y los focos secundarios están dificultando las tareas de extinción, informa el departamento de Interior. Mientras, sigue cortada la carretera TV-3022 (que une El Perelló con Rasquera) en ambos sentidos de la marcha.

Desalojadas 24 masías

El incendio ha provocado el desalojo de 52 personas de 24 masías y la anulación de una ruta escolar entre esta población y la vecina de El Perelló (Tarragona), según los Bomberos de la Generalitat. Ninguna persona ha resultado herida. Se ha habilitado el pabellón del Perelló para acoger a los vecinos evacuados. Según las últimas informaciones habrían pasado la noche una veintena de personas que han recibido la asistencia del personal de la Cruz Roja.

A lo largo de la noche, una cuarentena de dotaciones terrestres han estado trabajando en las tareas de extinción. Las intensas rachas de viento han dificultado el trabajo de los Bomberos en el perímetro afectado.

A primera hora de esta mañana han empezado a incorporarse, a las tareas de extinción, hasta siete medios aéreos (un helicóptero de mando, dos helicópteros bombarderos y cuatro aviones de vigilancia y ataque), además del personal terrestre.

La Direcció General de Protecció Civil ha pasado —a las 01.04 horas— a fase de emergencia el Plan Especial de Emergencias por Incendios Forestales de Catalunya (INFOCAT).

El perímetro quemado ya se vio afectado por el gran incendio que asoló la zona en 1995 y pertenece al Espacio de Interés Natural de la Sierra de Cardó.

Pellisa insinúa que ha sido provocado

El alcalde de Rasquera, Bernat Pellisa, ha insinuado hoy que el incendio declarado ayer en este municipio podría haber sido provocado. En declaraciones a RAC1, Pellisa ha indicado que "todavía sopla el mistral, no tanto como esta madrugada", se ha felicitado de que "no hay heridos de importancia" y ha explicado que han tenido que "desalojar muchas casas y defender muchas más, y muchos corrales".

En este sentido, Pellisa ha señalado que el incendio podría ser provocado: "Un fuego en el momento preciso, el día preciso y en una orografía complicada. Como en el 95, pero en vez de hacerlo en dos días, lo ha hecho en dos horas. Los agentes rurales lo están investigando". El alcalde, que ha destacado la "muy buena coordinación", ha indicado que "la noche ha sido muy larga, la situación es muy difícil y la gente está muy nerviosa. Estamos intentando gestionarlo".

Asimismo, ha recalcado que "la gente del pueblo se ha volcado en hacer bocadillos, ayudar y ponerse a disposición." "Lo más importante es acabar con esta pesadilla y volver a empezar", ha apuntado Pellisa, que ha insistido en que "hay mucho fuego" y que "la cabeza del incendio avanza hacia El Perelló, y otro frente se dirige ligeramente hacia Rasquera. Es muy difícil"
















http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...hectareas.html

----------


## Luján

Puede verse la zona quemada desde el Espacio. Mirad un poco al norte del Delta del Ebro.



Imagen del satélite Terra de la NASA. http://nasadaacs.eos.nasa.gov/

----------


## sergi1907

Los Bombers afrontan el primer gran incendio sin voluntarios

 El departament d'Interior trata de poner solución al malestar de los Bombers Voluntaris, que representan el 50% del total de efectivos

Por primera vez los Bombers de la Generalitat de Catalunya afrontan un gran incendio sin la participación del cuerpo de Bombers Voluntaris para la extinción. A lo largo de la mañana, desde el centro de Control en Bellaterra se ha llamado insistentemente a los parques de Bombers Voluntaris para que se sumaran a los trabajos de control del incendio de la Serra de Cardó, pero a ninguno de los 81 parques de voluntarios que hay en Catalunya le ha sido posible acudir. Un hecho sin precedentes en Catalunya. Esto ha obligado a movilizar vehículos de los parques de bomberos funcionarios de Barcelona y Girona para que asistan a los de Tarragona i Les terres de lEbre.

Desde Bombers de la Generalitat aseguran que no hay ninguna medida reivindicativa en el hecho, pero el malestar del cuerpo de voluntarios es profundo. A principios de mayo, la Associació de Bombers Voluntaris de Catalunya envió una carta a todos los alcaldes donde les informaban que la campaña 2012 de prevención de incendios forestales había sido planificada por la Direcció General, sin contar con la estructura y disposición del Cos de Bombers Voluntaris.

Esta planificación, según los voluntarios, comportaba la no apertura de los parques de bomberos voluntarios, con la consiguiente desmovilización de la mayoría de dotaciones. Los Bombers Voluntarios consideraban en la misiva que la decisión representaba una falta de respeto y de reconocimiento al trabajo y la capacidad del servicio que el cuerpo ha demostrado durante estos últimos años y, sobretodo, durante los fuegos de este invierno en Pont de Suert.

Días después, en una nota de prensa, esta entidad informaba que los voluntarios quedaban libres de estar atentos al servicio dejando los parque fuera de servicio durante la campaña de incendios de este verano, a expensas de las necesidades del momento y la disponibilidad de los voluntarios.

Desde el departament dInterior se ha intentado en las últimas horas poner solución a la situación haciendo llegar una propuesta para reconducir la situación y poner fin al malestar de los voluntarios. Pero la propuesta parece haber llegado tarde para el incendio de Cardó.

En Catalunya, los bomberos voluntarios representan el 50% del cuerpo de Bombers de la Generalitat. Són 2.503 bomberos distribuïdos por 81 parques y, a pesar de ser voluntarios, su formación y sus responsabilidades son las mismas que los Bombers Funcionaris. Actualmente Bombers Voluntaris y Funcionaris son dos cuerpos diferentes, bajo la responsabilidad del departament dInterior, pero con lineas de mando diferenciadas.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...-servicio.html

----------


## sergi1907

En la zona continúan trabajando una cuarentena de dotaciones terrestres y medios aéreos.

Barcelona. (Redacción).- El incendio forestal que afecta desde ayer los términos municipales de Castellet i la Gornal y Vilanova i la Geltrú está en fase de control desde las 10 de esta mañana, según informan los Bomberos de la Generalitat, que creen que estará totalmente controlado a lo largo de la mañana.

En la zona continúan trabajando una cuarentena de dotaciones terrestres y medios aéreos. Los bomberos han podido estabilizar el perímetro del fuego, que ha calcinado unas 600 hectáreas de arboleda y matorrales. Parte de las hectáreas quemadas pertenecen al Espacio de Interés Natural (EIN) del Sistema Litoral Central y los parques de Foix y el Garraf. El Departament de Interior cree que el incendio ha sido provocado.

La pasada noche unos 300 vecinos de la urbanización de Les Palmeres tuvieron que ser desalojados y un centenar han pasado la noche en la sala multicultural habilitada en Canyelles.

Durante la noche, la intensidad del viento ha bajado y los Bomberos han podido trabajar en el flanco izquierdo del fuego. La carretera BV-2115 continúa cortada en ambos sentidos entre los kilómetros 3 y 7, a su paso por Castellet i la Gornal, y la Dirección General de Protección Civil ha rebajado el Plan Infocat en fase de prealerta.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...la-gornal.html

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

http://www.laverdad.es/albacete/2012...206251142.html

Fuente: La verdad

----------


## sergi1907

El otro incendio en la comarca del Priorat, el de la Bisbal de Falset, ya ha sido controlado.


Vista aerea del incendio forestal de Cabacés  Bombers | Acn

Tarragona. (Agencias).- Una cincuentena de dotaciones de Bomberos de la Generalitat trabaja la mañana de este jueves en el incendio de vegetación forestal de Cabacés (Tarragona), en la Serra del Montsant, que continúa activo.

Según han informado los Bomberos, está previsto que se incorporen durante la mañana 12 medios aéreos y dos hidroaviones cedidos por el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente. Se trata de una zona montañosa y de barrancos, de difícil acceso, con lo que en muchos puntos del perímetro, los bomberos han accedido a pie y trabajan con herramientas manuales.

El alcalde de Cabacés, Josep Antoni Robles, ha dicho que confía en que el incendio pueda controlarse durante las próximas horas, ya que la situación en estos momentos "no está complicada".

El incendio forestal afecta ya un perímetro de "unas 200 hectáreas" y ha obligado a desalojar a tres vecinos de masías de la zona, según Robles, que se ha mostrado esperanzado en que el fuego pueda ser controlado en breve, ya que las condiciones meteorológicas son favorables.

A causa del incendio, se encuentra cortada la T-702, en Morera de Montsant, en los dos sentidos de la marcha. El otro incendio en la comarca del Priorat, el de la Bisbal de Falset, ya ha sido controlado y ha quemado una hectárea. Asimismo, el incendio en una zona agrícola de Pujalt (Barcelona) también ha quedado controlado la madrugada de este jueves, y ha quemado unas 42 hectáreas.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...es-activo.html

----------


## frfmfrfm

Que pena el verano que nos espera.
Ayer estuve hablando con un reten de incendios y me comentaron que en la provincia de Huelva se había quemado este año más que todo el año pasado.  
Un saludo sergi y gracias por las noticias.

----------


## sergi1907

Va a ser un verano muy duro, además tenemos los bosques muy descuidados. Por el Priorat, en Tarragona, hay todavía multitud de árboles caídos de las nevadas de hace dos años.
Al menos en este caso el causante del incendio ha sido un rayo y no ha intervenido el hombre.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

En general están descuidado en todos los lados, los hombres hemos pasado en 50 años del campo a las ciudades, yo he tenido las suerte de vivir en los tres sitios el campo,el pueblo y la ciudad y lo he visto esto día a día.
Ahora sigo alternando los tres.
Como siga esto así, tendremos que volver a los pueblo y a los campos o por lo menos cambiar de estilo de vida.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Como siga esto así, tendremos que volver a los pueblo y a los campos o por lo menos cambiar de estilo de vida.


Pronto, si no ha empezado ya... volveremos a ver volver gente a los pueblos proveniente de las ciudades, supongo que todo a causa de la crisis

----------


## perdiguera

> Pronto, si no ha empezado ya... volveremos a ver volver gente a los pueblos proveniente de las ciudades, supongo que todo a causa de la crisis


Ya hace tiempo que ha comenzado. La ciudad es buena mientras hay trabajo, el pueblo es más acogedor cuando no hay sustento, el campo con su producción permite el sustento.
Calculo que en poco tiempo yo haré el recorrido que señalo.

----------


## sergi1907

El incendio se encuentra descontrolado y avanza hacia la comarca del Solsonès.


El fuego avanza dirección el Solsonès  ACN / Estefania Escolà


Imagen del incendio que afecta a la comarca de l'Anoia  @emergenciescat

Els Prats de Rei (ACN). - Cincuenta y dos dotaciones terrestres y once aéreas de los Bomberos de la Generalitat trabajan en un incendio de vegetación mayoritariamente agrícola que quema desde poco antes de las tres y media de la tarde de este viernes en Els Prats de Rei (Anoia).

El fuego ha obligado a desalojar 90 personas y ha calcinado unas 1.000 hectáreas, según los Bomberos de la Generalitat. Como consecuencia del fuego también se ha tenido que cortar el Eix Transversal, a su paso por Sant Pere Sallavinera (Anoia).

El fuego avanza en dirección norte. Ya ha atravesado el Eix Transversal entre los núcleos de Calaf y de Sant Pere Sallavinera (entre los kilómetros 108 y 110 del Eix).

A instancias de los Bomberos de la Generalitat se están evacuando todas las masías que hay en la zona próxima al fuego. De momento, ya se han desalojado 2 masías y una residencia de disminuidos; alrededor de 90 personas en total.

Según informa el Servei Català de Trànsit, el Eix Transversal permanece cortado entre los kilómetros 107 y 115. A petición de los Bomberos de la Generalitat, ADIF ha cortado la circulación de trenes entre Manresa y Calaf de la línea Barcelona Manresa Lleida y, hasta aproximadamente un cuarto de la tarde, ha afectado a dos convoyes.

Según el Departament d'Agricultura, Ganaderia, Pesca, Alimentació i Medi Natural, un vehículo de una empresa dedicada a la revisión de líneas eléctricas podría haber causado el incendio.

Por ello, el Departament, a través de la dirección general de Medi Ambient Natural y Biodiversitat, ha alertado de la previsión de un progresivo incremento del peligro de incendio forestal y ha insistido en extremar las precauciones en el uso de la maquinaria de siega del cereal en las horas de máxima insolación, entre la una del mediodía y las cinco de la tarde.

Entre las principales recomendaciones, está la suspensión de la actividad de las máquinas cosechadoras y empaquetadoras y en el caso de continuar la actividad extremar las precauciones en el manejo y mantenimiento de los rodamientos, tubos de escape y otros elementos que puedan sufrir sobrecalentamiento, elevar 115 centímetros los elementos de corte para no provocar una chispa en caso de contacto con una piedra; llevar extintores o depósitos de agua y evitar entrar con los vehículos de apoyo a los campos para evitar el peligro de los catalizadores del sistema de escape.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...n-l-anoia.html

----------


## sergi1907

El incendio de Dos Aguas sigue activo tras quemar 4.000 hectáreas
 Más de 25 medios aéreos se incorporan a primera hora de la mañana a las tareas de extinción del fuego, que ha obligado a desalojar ya 700 vecinos

Valencia. (EFE).- El incendio forestal declarado ayer por la tarde en el término municipal de Cortes de Pallás (Valencia) y que obligó a desalojar la central eléctrica Cortes II, "continúa activo y con llamas". El incendio, causado probablemente por una negligencia, ha quemado unas 4.000 hectáreas y ha obligado a desalojar unos 700 vecinos del municipio de Dos Aguas.

Fuentes del Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias han indicado que más de 25 medios aéreos se han incorporado a las tareas de extinción. Durante la noche han permanecido en el lugar todos los medios terrestres que participaron ayer en las labores de extinción, aunque serán relevados durante la mañana.

El denso humo provocado por el incendio, propiciado por el viento del oeste y suroeste, ha llegado hasta la ciudad de Valencia, a unos 77 kilómetros, donde el cielo se ha tornado rojizo e incluso pueden verse en el suelo restos de ceniza, según han reconocido a Efe fuentes de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet).

El incendio se declaró sobre las cuatro de la tarde de ayer en el término municipal de Cortes de Pallás por causas aún desconocidas, y obligó a desalojar la central eléctrica Cortes II ubicada en la localidad, a los vecinos del municipio vecino de Dos Aguas y, por prevención y debido al humo, a otras dos aldeas de las inmediaciones.

Los medios aéreos y terrestres trabajan en la extinción del incendio en dos frentes, uno en un barranco donde fueron desalojadas de forma preventiva las aldeas de El Oro, con una treintena de personas, y de Otonel, con una cifra similar de evacuados.

Durante el día de ayer participaron en la extinción catorce medios aéreos, nueve brigadas, bomberos del Consorcio Provincial, personal del CICU, voluntarios de Cofrentes y Titaguas y cinco autobombas. Además, se desplazaron al lugar dos secciones del tercer Batallón de Intervención de Emergencias (BIEM III), con sede en Bétera (Valencia).

http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...hectareas.html

----------


## Luján

*El incendio de Dos Aguas sigue sin control tras arrasar miles de hectáreas*Noticia en Levante:
http://www.levante-emv.com/comarcas/...as/916783.html




> Incendio forestal
> *El incendio de Dos Aguas sigue sin control tras arrasar miles de hectáreas* *Las llamas provocadas por dos empleados que trabajaban con una radial devoran 30.000 hectáreas en el peor siniestro en 18 años* *J. SIERRA/J. FERRER* El incendio declarado el pasado jueves en Cortes de Pallás continúa *desbocado avivado por el viento y las altas temperaturas* que se registran en la Comunitat Valenciana con un* frente de llamas que recorrió 30 kilómetros en apenas 16 horas* y que podría haber dejado ya un rastro de* casi 30.000 hectáreas quemadas,* según las imágenes obtenidas por satélites de la NASA.
> De confirmarse, el incendio de Cortes de Pallás-Dos Aguas s*ería el más grave registrado desde el trágico verano de 1994*  y superaría en extensión al que del 4 al 11 de julio de ese año arrasó  25.430 hectáreas en la vecina localidad de Millares y provocó la muerte  de 8 brigadistas.
> En su recorrido a través de seis municipios, *el fuego dejó a su paso más de 900 evacuados*,  numerosos daños materiales y provocó algunos problemas en servicios  esenciales como el suministro energético, por su afección a la *Central Nuclear de Cofrentes* y a la *Central Hidroeléctrica de Cortes II*, o al de la gestión de la basura de Valencia.
> *Detenidos*
> Fuentes de la Guardia Civil confirmaron que una *negligencia provocada por dos trabajadores*  que montaban placas solares en una vivienda aislada situada en el  municipio de Cortes de Pallás estuvo en el origen del incendio. Según la  Delegación del Gobierno, los dos trabajadores *fueron detenidos* ayer como presuntos responsables de un *delito de daños contra el medio ambiente por negligencia*.  Está previsto que hoy pasen a disposición judicial en el juzgado de  guardia de Requena. Las fuentes explicaron que en jornadas de máximo  riesgo como la del jueves no pueden realizarse soldaduras o cualquier  otra actividad capaz de provocar chispas.
> *Desbocado*
> El fuego arrasó a lo largo del día numerosas* casas de monte y varios chalés de urbanizaciones* situadas en las proximidades de *Turís* que habían sido evacuadas por la mañana.
> El  vertedero de Dos Aguas, sitiado por las llamas, fue cerrado  provisionalmente. Se teme que las llamas hayan prendido en los residuos y  que la situación se prolongue durante varios días. La concejala del  Ayuntamiento de Valencia María Àngels Ramón-Llin dijo que podría  prescindir del vertedero para llevar la basura de la capital, pero  «sólo» hasta el domingo.
> ...



Y la imagen a que hace referencia, bien puede ser ésta: http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/i...terra.721.250m

----------


## embalses al 100%

Madre mía...

----------


## Luján

> Madre mía...


Y no es el único. Ahora mismo hay dos incendios activos en Valencia. Uno éste de Dos Aguas, y otro al norte de Casinos, en plena Serra Calderona.

Aparte de los de Cataluña.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y no es el único. Ahora mismo hay dos incendios activos en Valencia. Uno éste de Dos Aguas, y otro al norte de Casinos, en plena Serra Calderona.
> 
> Aparte de los de Cataluña.


De ayer:





Fuente: Protección Civil España

----------


## Luján

Hoy hay, al menos, uno más cerca de Collserola, en Barcelona.

----------


## Luján

La cosa se complica.

Según datos satélite, hay tres incendios activos en la CV (uno en Alicante y dos en Valencia, uno de los cuales está en la frontera con Castellón y del que en Vinaroz se ve el pirocúmulo (tenemos el cielo color sepia)), dos en Cataluña (ambos en Barcelona), uno en Aragón (Huesca), bueno, en Navarra lindando con Hesca, y en Asturias, Madrid, León, Toledo y Córdoba.

Algunos de éstos posibles incendios, pueden no serlo, pues el sensor puede dar falsos positivos.

http://earthdata.nasa.gov/data/nrt-d...tive-fire-data

Si os descargáis el KMZ de Europa de las últimas 24 horas, veréis la localización de los incendios en Google Earth.

Imagen con el perímetro incendiado http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/i...&vectors=fires

----------


## Luján

De los incendios en Valencia:

http://www.levante-emv.com/comarcas/...as/916783.html

http://www.levante-emv.com/comarcas/...na/916947.html

----------


## sergi1907

Impresionantes las imágenes de los fuegos.

----------


## albertillovernel

Que impactante, la imagen de satélite...se ha quemado un buen pellizco de la península, y buena parte de la masa forestal de Valencia. Menuda nos espera este verano, como no andemos con todo el cuidado del mundo...

----------


## F. Lázaro

El de Cortés de Pallás, va a costar dios y horrores meterle mano a ese incendio, tiene un perímetro enorme. Intentar hacer ahora cortafuegos para controlarlo es inútil, y tiene tantos frentes que haría falta medio ejército para poder atacarlo desde todos lados.

Por otra parte, ésto nos demuestra la importancia y la efectividad de los grandes cortafuegos. Es mucho más eficiente y preferible cortafuegos de 100 o 200 metros incluso, que no cortafuegos de 30 metros o de 15 metros con fajas laterales. Personalmente, estos dos últimos me dan risa, ya que el fuego se los salta como le da la gana, y si encima el incendio es aéreo o de copa como llaman algunos, pues apaga y vámonos  :Mad: 

Y por supuesto, que sean cortafuegos cerrados y no abiertos como los hay en muchos sitios. Ciertamente, un cortafuegos tan grande de 100 o 200 metros es dañino para un monte y más aún para la vida dentro de él, pero creo que es preferible antes que se se calcine todo un monte...

Personalmente, prefiero ver un monte "aparcelado" debido a grandes cortafuegos, a no ver de momento 30.000 has calcinadas, y las que quedan...

----------


## sergi1907

Viendo las imágenes se siente impotencia, ya veremos al final cual es la cifra de hectáreas quemadas, pero pinta muy mal. :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Cada vez vamos a peor...



Y más focos en toda España...  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

La mayoría de los "focos" que da esta imagen no son ciertos.


Si os descargáis el KMZ y lo superponéis en Google Earth, veréis que muchos de ellos no están ni siquiera en zonas "incendiables", De hecho, algunos no son más que naves industriales.

Se ve que el sensor del satélite identifica un tipo de brillo/reflejo/etc como posible llama según ciertos parámetros. Y si los cumple, los señala.

De hecho:

el de Asturias está en un polígono industrial, que parece una central térmica de carbón.
en el de León no parece que haya nada incendiable por la zona
y tampoco en el de Navarra/Huesca, pero es más probable
de los de Barcelona, uno está prácticamente en terreno urbano de Vic, el otro sí que ha salido en la tele
el de Madrid conicide con dos granjas
el de Toledo parece estar en zona regable del Tajo
el de Córdoba/Sevilla también parece un falso positivo, a juzgar por el terreno
al igual que el de Málaga, los cercanos a Ceuta o el de Alicante, en pleno polígono industrial de Ibi.


Resumiendo, parece que tan sólo hay tres incendios activos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Según PC, esto es lo que hay:

2 Activos, 1 estabilizado, 1 en fase de control y 2 controlados.

*COMUNIDAD VALENCIANA*

Valencia 
Andilla. Inicio: 29/06/2012 16:30 
Actualización: 30/06/2012 a las 08:27  
Superficie (Ha): 800 
Nivel de gravedad potencial: 2 
Estado: Activo 

Área afectada: 
Andilla   
Alcublas  
Lliria 
EVACUACION 
Andilla 

 MEDIOS Y RECURSOS 
11 Brigadas Forestales  
4 Cubas  
2 Autobombas  
Medios estatales 
MAGRAMA 
1 HK - Villares de Jadraque 
Medios UME 
109 Efectivos 
27 vehículos (6 Autobombas, 2 Nodrizas, 3 Camiones, 3 Vehículos de comunicaciones, 1 Ambulancia, 
1 Vehículo VAMTAC, 5 Vehículos Aníbal, 1 Vehículo Móstoles, 2 Autobuses, 1 Vehículo de transporte y 
2 motocicletas) 
1 Helicóptero

Cortes de Pallás. Inicio: 28/06/2012 16:00 
Actualización: 30/06/2012 a las 10:35  
Nivel de gravedad potencial: 2 
Estado: Activo 

Área afectada: 
Alborache   
Cortes de Pallás   
Dos Aguas   
Llombai   
Macastre   
Millares   
Montroy   
Real de Montroi   
Turís   SUB
Yátova   

HERIDOS 
1 Brigadista con quemaduras leves en un pie 
EVACUACION 
Cortes de Pallás  
Dos Aguas 
Macastre  
Montroy  
Turís  
Llombai  
Real de Montroi  

DAÑOS EN CONSTRUCCIONES  
Varias casas aisladas 

MEDIOS Y RECURSOS 
5 Helicópteros  
4 Aviones de carga en tierra  
1 Helicóptero de coordinación  
Bomberos  
4 Air tractor  
18 Brigadas terrestres con autobomba 
10 Brigadas helitransportadas  
Medios estatales 
 Guardia Civl 
MAGRAMA 
3 AA - Torrejón 
1 AA - Los Llanos 
1 HK - Huelma (MARM) 
1 BRIF/A - Prado de los Esquiladores (MARM) 
UME 
622 Efectivos,  
160 vehículos (30 Autobombas, 10 Nodrizas, 22 Camiones, 4 Ambulancias, 8 Vehículos VAMTAC, 
47 Vehículos Aníbal, 9 Vehículo de comunicaciones, 2 Cisternas, 1 Aljibe, 1 Camión Góndola, 9 
Autocares, 6 Vehículos de transporte, 7 Motos, 3 VEMPAR y 1 Bulldozer) 
2 Helicópteros

*CANARIAS* 

Sta. Cruz de Tenerife 
Valle Gran Rey. Inicio: 28/06/2012 23:25 
Actualización: 30/06/2012 a las 10:15  
Estado: Estabilizado 

Área afectada: 
Valle Gran Rey   

*CASTILLA Y LEÓN*

Ávila 
Sotillo de la Adrada. Inicio: 29/06/2012  
Actualización: 29/06/2012 a las 17:49  
Estado: Controlado 

Área afectada: 
Sotillo de la Adrada

*CATALUÑA*

Barcelona 
Els Prats de Rei. Inicio: 29/06/2012  
Actualización: 29/06/2012 a las 19:40  
Estado: En fase de control 

Área afectada: 
Els Prats de Rei   

EVACUACIÓN 
90 personas - De 2 masías y una residencia de disminuidos

Tarragona 
Cabacés. Inicio: 28/06/2012  
Actualización: 29/06/2012 a las 20:45  
Superficie (Ha): 120 
Estado: Controlado

----------


## Luján

Ahora mismo, aquí en Sagunto estamos rodeados por los dos pirocúmulos. Al este (hacia el mar) el del incendio de Dos Aguas, y al oeste (hacia el interior) el de la Serra Calderona.

Al llegar ayer, nos encontramos la bañera (dejamos el ventanuco del baño abierto) llena de ceniza.

----------


## REEGE

Una pena todo lo que he estado viendo en informativos e Internet sobre éstas desgracias tan habituales en los veranos y casi todos producidos por unos indeseables... Justicia para estos actos!!

----------


## Luján

Acabo de recibir la noticia de que el monte San Cristofor (San Cristóbal), aquí en Sagunto (literalmente. Es un monte que linda con la A7 y con el pueblo de Sagunto) está también en llamas. No consigo localizar ningún titular en Internet, pero el aire huele a humo.

Y son tres incendios simultáneos en Valencia.

Afortunadamente, está lloviendo ahora mismo aquí. Incluso es posible que haya empezado a arder por un rayo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Madre mía...
Media UME en el Dos Aguas y no son capaces de estabilizarlo. 
Haría falta por lo menos doblar esa cifra...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Impresionante la imagen de visible de ayer:

----------


## Luján

El incendio que se ve en la imagen es el de la Serra Calderona. El de Dos Aguas está más al sur, de donde sale la otra nube de cenizas.

Aquí parece que el incendio de Sagunto fue creado por uno de los primeros rayos de la tormenta que descargó posteriormente, ayudando en la extinción del mismo.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola chicos. Incendio por la zona de Cenajo-Camarillas, desde aquí se ve el humo, mirad las fotos:

Esta la he echo yo hace unos minutos:



Y mirad lo que ha causado el humo en el radar:



Esperemos que Miguel Angel nos informe mejor de esto  :Frown:  :Mad: 

Saludos

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Hola chicos. Incendio por la zona de Cenajo-Camarillas, desde aquí se ve el humo, mirad las fotos:
> 
> Esta la he echo yo hace unos minutos:
> 
> 
> 
> Y mirad lo que ha causado el humo en el radar:
> 
> 
> ...


Os informo, que he vivido el principio del incendio, acabo de hacer una ruta para ver el incendio. Primero he ido a Isso, donde ha comenzado el incendio, Cañana de Agra y finalmente Agramón, donde la sierra de los Donceles está totalmente en llamas. El fuego se ha extendido hasta Salmerón y una pedanía de Hellín, las Higuericas está a punto de ser calcinada por las llamas, si no lo esta ya....Menosmal que no tiene ningún habitante, devido que aún no se ha terminado su construcción. El fuego ha pasado el río Mundo  la carretera que va a Las Minas. El fuego sigue sn control y ya está al pie de las sierras. Que desastre.... Cuando tenga mas tiempo os pongo fotos y muchísima más información

----------


## embalses al 100%

Madre mía... Ma-dre mí-a
Esto no puede ser, ¿como vamos a estar al final del verano?

#ArdeValencia Es TT en España.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Madre mía...
> Media UME en el Dos Aguas y no son capaces de estabilizarlo. 
> Haría falta por lo menos doblar esa cifra...


Tanto como media UME, me parece que te has pasado tres pueblos ... según PC, en el de Cortés de Pallas la UME está con:




> 618 Efectivos  
> 161 Vehículos (30 Autobombas, 10 Nodriza, 22 Camiones, 4 Ambulancias, 8 Vehículos VAMTAC, 
> 46 Vehículos Aníbal, 9 Vehículos de comunicaciones, 3 Cisternas, 1 Aljibe, 3 VEMPAR, 1 Camión 
> Góndola, 9 Autocares, 6 Vehículos de transporte, 7 Motos, 2 Bulldozer)  
> 2 Helicópteros.


Ese incendio es imposible de meterle mano así. No sé a qué narices espera el Ministerio del Interior y la CV a *establecer el nivel 3 YA* para que puedan actuar todos los medios estatales disponibles, así como enviar más efectivos militares aunque no pertenezcan a la UME,* movilizar todos los medios posibles de las FAMET* y enviar a los helicópteros disponibles de los Batallones de Helicópteros de Transporte y Maniobras, coger y ponerle las cestas a los Chinook, a los Cougar y a los UH-1H y enviarlos a realizar descargas.

Y que todas las comunidades autónomas, presten la ayuda que puedan, ya sea en forma de brigadas terrestres o aéreas.

Bien, dicho todo, ahora vamos con la actualización de PC de hoy. La situación se complica conforme pasan las horas.

*COMUNIDAD VALENCIANA* 

Valencia 
Andilla. Inicio: 29/06/2012 16:30 
Actualización: 01/07/2012 a las 11:55  
Superficie (Ha): 3000 
Nivel de gravedad potencial: 2 
Estado: Activo 

Área afectada: 
Alcublas   
Andilla   
Gatova 
Llíria   
Castellón de la Plana 
Sacañet  
Canales 
Bejís 
Teresa  
Viver   

CONSECUENCIAS SOBRE PERSONAS
Evacuación:  
Provincia de Valencia: 700 personas de varios municipios 
Provincia de Castellón: 910 personas de varios municipios 

VIALIDAD EN CARRETERAS 
Carreteras cortadas 

MEDIOS Y RECURSOS 
Medios autonómicos 
Medios estatales: 
Guardia Civil 

MAGRAMA: 
1 AA de Los Llanos  
3 AA de torrejón 
1 BRIF/A - La Iglesuela (MAGRAMA) 
1 BRIF/A de Tabuyo del Monte 

UME 
302 Efectivos  
77 Vehículos (18 Autobombas, 5 Nodrizas, 11 Camiones, 8 Vehículos de comunicaciones, 1 
Ambulancia, 1 Vehículo VAMTAC HT-27, 17 Vehículos Aníbal, 1 Vehículo Móstoles, 5 Autobuses, 1 
Vehículo de transporte, 2 Motocicletas, 1 Camión PC-TIPO 2,1 VEMPAR) 
1 Helicóptero de extinción 

Medios de otras CCAA
2 BRIF de Teruel (Aragón) 
3 Retenes (Aragón) 
De Teruel actuando en la provincia de Castellón 

Cortes de Pallás. Inicio: 28/06/2012 16:00 
Actualización: 01/07/2012 a las 11:55  
Superficie (Ha): Sin determinar
Nivel de gravedad potencial: 2 
Estado: Activo 

Área afectada: 
Alborache   
L' Alcúdia de Crespíns   
Catadau   
Cortes de Pallás   
Dos Aguas   
Llombai   
Macastre   
Millares   
Montroy   
Real de Montroi   
Turís   
Yátova   

CONSECUENCIAS SOBRE PERSONAS 
Heridos 
1 interviniente en las labores de extinción 
Albergados 
Evacuación 
Cortes de Pallás Macastre, Montroy, Turís, Llombai, Real de Montroi, Carlet, Catadau, Dos Aguas  
Alcudia, L' Alcúdia de Crespíns 

VIALIDAD EN CARRETERAS 
Carreteras cortadas: 7 

DAÑOS EN CONSTRUCCIONES E INFRAESTRUCTURAS 
  Varias casas aisladas.  

MEDIOS Y RECURSOS 
Medios autonómicos 
Medios estatales 
  Guardia Civil 

MAGRAMA: 
1 HK de Huelma  
1 HK de Villares de Jadraque 
2 AA de Torrejón 
1 AA de Pollensa 
1 AA de Zaragoza 
1 BRIF/A  de Prado de Esquiladores 
1 BRIF/A de Daroca

UME 
618 Efectivos  
161 Vehículos (30 Autobombas, 10 Nodriza, 22 Camiones, 4 Ambulancias, 8 Vehículos VAMTAC, 
46 Vehículos Aníbal, 9 Vehículos de comunicaciones, 3 Cisternas, 1 Aljibe, 3 VEMPAR, 1 Camión 
Góndola, 9 Autocares, 6 Vehículos de transporte, 7 Motos, 2 Bulldozer)  
2 Helicópteros. 

*CANARIAS* 

Sta. Cruz de Tenerife 
Valle Gran Rey. Inicio: 28/06/2012 23:25 
Actualización: 30/06/2012 a las 21:50  
Superficie (Ha): 132 
Estado: Controlado 

Área afectada: 
Valle Gran Rey   

*CATALUÑA* 

Barcelona 
Sant Mateu de Bages. Inicio: 30/06/2012 12:30 
Actualización: 30/06/2012 a las 17:44  
Estado: Controlado 

Área afectada: 
Sant Mateu de Bages   

Els Prats de Rei. Inicio: 29/06/2012  
Actualización: 01/07/2012 a las 10:37  
Estado: Activo 
Área afectada: 
Els Prats de Rei   

CONSECUENCIAS SOBRE PERSONAS 
Evacuación 

*PORTUGAL* 

Portugal 
BRAGANÇA-Frontera con Pedralba de la Pradería. Inicio: 30/06/2012 20:11 
Actualización: 30/06/2012 a las 23:00  
Estado: Controlado
Área afectada: 
BRAGANÇA   

MEDIOS Y RECURSOS 
Han intervenido en virtud del Protocolo entre España y Portugal sobre Cooperación en materia de Protección 
Civil: 
  Medios de la Comunidad Autónoma de Castilla y León 
  1 Agente mediambiental 
  1 Helicóptero y cuadrilla helitransportada  
  1 Autobomba 
  1 Cuadrilla de tierra

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo lo de media UME, es la típica exageración. Pero 612 efectivos, son una barbaridad.
Y eso de por qué no activan el nivel 3...

*Críticas al recorte de 15 millones en el presupuesto de la lucha antiincendios en Valencia*

El devastador incendio que arrasa descontrolado decenas de miles de hectáreas en Valencia ha levantado las críticas de muchos partidos políticos en la oposición por el recorte que en los presupuestos del 2012 ha sufrido precisamente la partida destinada a la prevención de los incendios: 15 millones de euros menos para la campaña estival —de 110 millones de euros en 2011 a 95 millones en 2012, el 13,6%—.


Así lo ha recordado el portavoz en materia medioambiental de Compromís en las Corts Valencianes, Juan Ponce, que también ha criticado los "700 puestos de trabajo menos" como consecuencia de ese ajuste presupuestario.

Los datos ofrecidos por Gobernación confirman, según Compromís, que también hay "menos medios aéreos", con la desaparición de tres aviones. Para paliar los recortes, Ponce ha comentado que el conseller ha recurrido a la policía autonómica, "un cuerpo que en vez de dotarlo de mayores competencias y también de personal, ahora estarán también de vigilantes de los montes valencianos". De hecho, de 76 agentes en 2011 pasan a 90 para la presente campaña estival.

También el diputado de EU Lluís Torró ha criticado la política "irresponsable" llevada a cabo por el Consell en la prevención y extinción de incendios, con un "recorte brutal" en esta área que ha quedado demostrado, a su juicio, en el fuego que permanece activo desde el pasado jueves en Cortes de Pallás. 

En un comunicado, el diputado ha pedido al conseller de Gobernación, Serafín Castellano, que "corrija y aumente los recursos y medios" para evitar más catástrofes" este verano. "Un fuego de esta envergadura requiere de muchos medios y recursos, como se está comprobando; esto se veía venir, son dos años de recortes", ha insistido.

Torró ha apuntado a Castellano como responsable de una política de prevención y extinción "bajo mínimos" que está dejando en una situación de "extrema vulnerabilidad" a la superficie forestal valenciana en un verano que se prevé muy cálido.

El PP valenciano niega los recortes

Ante estas críticas, el vicesecretario de Comunicación y Participación del PPCV, Jorge Bellver,se ha defendido diciendo que "en materia de prevención de incendios no ha habido recortes, sino optimización de recursos dentro del nuevo modelo de administración más eficiente que se está llevando a cabo".

"Además, disponemos de una maquinaria bien engrasada, con los últimos avances tecnológicos en comunicaciones y sistemas de gestión de emergencias, así como con una planificación y organización que garantizan una perfecta coordinación de los miles de efectivos que participan en la campaña de prevención y extinción de incendios forestales", ha insistido.

Fuente 20 minutos

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo lo de media UME, es la típica exageración. Pero 612 efectivos, son una barbaridad.


612 efectivos con un incendio de semejantes características no son nada, y si el fuego encima cumple con la "Regla del 30", entonces esos 612 efectivos más vale que se dediquen a hacer cortafuegos para cortarlo, porque intentar atacar un incendio de semejantes características es imposible.




> Y eso de por qué no activan el nivel 3...
> 
> *Críticas al recorte de 15 millones en el presupuesto de la lucha antiincendios en Valencia*


El aplicar el Nivel 3 no tiene nada que ver con que se recorten o no 15 millones de euros. El aplicar Nivel 3 es una decisión del Ministerio del Interior y de la CV, y a mi entender, mucho están tardando ya en aplicar el Nivel 3... ¿Cuándo lo piensan aplicar?

Con respecto al recorte en sí en lucha anti-incendios, la gente está muy confundida. Aunque se haya recortado en la lucha anti-incendios, que de hecho se ha hecho en muchos lugares por desgracia y evidentemente tiene sus consecuencias a la hora de mantener nuestros montes, eso tampoco es justificación, ya que aunque no se hubiera recortado ese dinero, este incendio hubiese sido igual de grave.

Sin ir más lejos, en 2004 se produjo un devastador incendio en El Madroño que se llevó por delante 30.000 has de monte. Que yo sepa, en 2004 no había crisis ni recortes... al revés, crecíamos bastante bien, más que el resto de países de Europa.

Así que intentar justificar la gravedad del incendio con los recortes, es pura demagogia política para conseguir votos, y ya sabemos que este incendio, sobre todo en Valencia, será utilizado a posteriori como arma política fundamental en las próximas elecciones que haya. Es lo que hacen al fin y al cabo los políticos, aprovecharse de todas las desgracias para sacar tajada  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola otra vez.

Os dejo otra fotografía tomada esta tarde a las afueras de Cehegín, del incendio de Hellín; la llamo: "Los cuernos del incendio de Hellín"  :EEK!:  :Mad:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 

Es basicamente un pirocúmulo, se forman junto al humo de un incendio, y si se dan las condiciones, se forma un cúmulo, la parte de abajo es humo, y los "cuernos" son los cúmulos, que cogieron esta forma tan curiosa:



Saludos y ánimo a los bomberos para que lo apaguen cuanto antes :Frown:  :Mad:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Que lo apaguen cuanto antes???la situación es muy grave y el incendio o han dejado como caso perdido, han dejado de apagar el fuego. Se va a quemar toda la sierra de los Donceles y Sierra Seca. Se acaban de encender dos focos más. Al Oeste de Sierra Seca y en Isso, donde se creo. Os daré mas información y fotos

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Que lo apaguen??? Sí han dejado de apagarlo....lo han dejado que se quemen todas las sierras.
Se han encendido otros dos focos. Uno al Oeste de Sierra Seca y otro en Isso, donde se creó.

Por lo pronto, "toda"la sierra de los Donceles calcinada y esto va para rato....

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Que lo apaguen??? *Sí han dejado de apagarlo....lo han dejado que se quemen todas las sierras.*
> Se han encendido otros dos focos. Uno al Oeste de Sierra Seca y otro en Isso, donde se creó.
> 
> Por lo pronto, "toda"la sierra de los Donceles calcinada y esto va para rato....


Miguel Ángel, no es que lo den como caso perdido, dejen de apagar fuego o no quieran apagarlo.

A veces, por desgracia no se puede atacar un fuego y si está en una sierra más difícil aún, y con la noche aún peor. Además, hay que tener muchísimo cuidado y no jugarse el tipo, que a cualquier dirección del viento o de las condiciones y el fuego puede poner en un serio aprieto a los retenes. Ya no digo nada si por desgracia se presenta algún fuego eruptivo.

El apagar un incendio no es echar agua a manta sin más... hay que tener muchas condiciones en cuenta y muchos factores que evaluar, todo para que no se vuelvan a repetir sucesos como el de Guadalajara o como el de Horta de S. Joan (creo que escribe así).

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=1202231
> 
> *La UME considera que es "difícil" controlar el fuego en la C. Valenciana*
> 
> 01-07-2012 / 13:50 h EFE
> La Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME) considera "difícil" controlar los incendios de Cortes de Pallás y de Andilla en la Comunitat Valenciana, y han asegurado que este es el mayor fuego que se ha registrado en la zona en los últimos veinte años.
> 
> Fuentes de la UME han asegurado a Efe que aunque los 900 militares que han enviado a la zona están trabajando para evitar que el fuego siga avanzando, las circunstancias no están ayudando porque "el viento cambia constantemente de dirección y la temperatura es alta".
> 
> ...


Y la UME lleva razón, ahora mismo con los medios asignados a dichos incendios, es imposible controlarlo.

Según PC, los medios aéreos existentes en Cortés de Pallás, aparte de los autonómicos, tan sólo hay 7 aviones anfibios, 1 helicóptero de bombardeo y 2 brigadas helitransportadas y 2 helicópteros de la UME.

Y en Andilla, hay 4 aviones anfibios, 1 helicóptero de bombardeo, 1 brigada helitransportada y 1 helicóptero de la UME.

Con dichos medios, aparte de los existentes en tierra, es imposible combatir dichos incendios.

Sé que soy muy pesado, pero sigo insistiendo en que algo está fallando, y sé muy claro lo que es: la gestión del mismo.

- Que se solicite por parte de la CV a través de la Delegación de Gobierno una mayor intervención de las Fuerzas Armadas.
- Que el Comité Asesor y la Dirección del Plan, dada la grave situación, considere declarar situación de Nivel 3 y transferir la responsabilidad al Ministerio del Interior.
- Una vez establecido el Nivel 3, que Defensa o a quien corresponda, que autorice el uso de aeronaves de las FAMET como apoyo equipadas con helibalde para ejercer como helicópteros de bombardeo.
- Que el resto de Comunidades Autónomas presten la ayuda que puedan...

Ya sé que la declaración de Nivel 3 está reservada a sucesos o catástrofes muy graves en las que esté en juego el interés nacional o la defensa civil, pero creo que aplicarlo en este caso estaría justificado, ya que a este paso, si con el nivel 2 no hay forma de meterle mano... o se pasa a nivel 3 o como sigamos así se quema media Comunidad Valenciana.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Se cree que el incendio ha quemado Las Higuericas, el incendio todavía no está controlado. Desde mi casa se ve mucho humo y llamas

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

La sierra de los Donceles













Estas fotos son del principio del incndio

Tengo 50 o 60 fotos

----------


## ceheginero joven

Dios tio, muchas gracias por las fotos. Se ve perfectamente donde empezó el incendio. Impresionante, pero triste al ver lo que se ha quemado, y sigue sin control...  :Frown: 

También pondré algunas fotos desde mi posición, pero ya sobre las 7:30, mucho después de que el incendio empezara

Saludos

----------


## sergi1907

El de Cortes de Pallás se encuentra sin llama | La extinción podría verse facilitada por los vientos de componente este | Más de 50 medios aéreos se incorporarán de forma escalonada a lo largo de la mañana para trabajar en la extinción.

Valencia. (Agencias).- El incendio forestal que afecta al término de Cortes de Pallás se encuentra sin llama y el de Andilla "evoluciona favorablemente", según fuentes del Centro de Emergencias de la Generalitat. La Generalitat valenciana mantiene el nivel 3 de alerta por riesgo máximo de incendios forestales en toda la Comunitat Valenciana.

Ambos incendios, cuya extinción podría verse hoy facilitada por los vientos de componente este, han arrasado miles de hectáreas y han obligado a desalojar a centenares de personas, que se han alojado en albergues de Cruz Roja. Además, han obligado a cortar catorce carreteras comarcales de localidades como Sacañet, Toras, Teresa y Altura, en la provincia de Castellón, y Villar del Arzobispo, Higueruelas, Oset, Gatova, Macastre, Cortes de Pallás y Casinos, en la provincia de Valencia.

Más de 50 medios aéreos se incorporarán de forma escalonada a lo largo de la mañana para trabajar en la extinción de los fuegos, a los que se sumarán más de 1.800 efectivos terrestres, según han informado fuentes del centro de Coordinación de Emergencias. A las 6.30 horas un helicóptero de coordinación ha sobrevolado el perímetro de cada incendio para reconocer la situación. Además, el consejero de Gobernación, Serafín Castellano, visitará el Puesto de Mando Avanzado sobre las 11.30 horas de Villar del Arzobispo para informar de la situación.

Asimismo, este lunes visitarán las zonas afectadas el secretario general del PSOE, Alfredo Pérez Rubalcaba, y el secretario general del PSPV-PSOE, Ximo Puig. El sector de la Sierra de Martés, que se encuentra a entre 8-10 kilómetros de la Central Nuclear de Cofrentes, está desde el domingo sin llamas, por lo que no hay ningún peligro para esta infraestructura. Además, las brigadas y las UME refrescan la zona, según la misma fuente.

Durante el domingo trabajaron un total de 47 medios aéreos y más de 1.850 efectivos terrestres de extinción en los dos incendios que azotan la provincia de Valencia, declarados el jueves y el viernes en las localidades valencianas de Cortes de Pallás y Andilla, el último de los cuales ha alcanzado la provincia de Castellón.

Por el momento, no existe una cifra oficial sobre la superficie que podría haberse visto afectada, que se calculará una vez las llamas sean controladas. El fuego de Cortes ha afectado a un total de 12 términos municipales (Cortes de Pallás, Dos Aguas, Yátova, Macastre, Turís, Montroi, Real, Alborache, Tous, LLombai, Catadau y Carlet), mientras que el de Andilla ha llegado a los términos de 8 poblaciones (Andilla, Sacanyet, Llíria, Teresa, Bejís, Altura, Alcublas y Jérica).

Desde el jueves, la cifra de desalojados asciende a 3.000 personas de forma preventiva, aunque la mayoría han podido ir regresando a sus casas. El último desalojo se ha producido en Yátova, donde un centenar de vecinos ha tenido que abandonar sus casas. El servicio de emergencias ha dispuesto un total de cuatro albergues para atender a estas personas.

En ambos incendios los trabajos se han centrado en frenar el avance de las llamas, proteger los núcleos urbanos y sellar el perímetro afectado. Desde la Generalitat han destacado que pese a la gran cantidad de efectivos humanos movilizados no ha habido que lamentar ningún incidente grave.

Las dos personas detenidas como presuntos autores del incendio de Cortes de Pallás pasaron ayer a disposición judicial y, tras prestar declaración, fueron puesto en libertad provisional, mientras que el hombre de 57 años detenido como presunto autor del incendio de Andilla pasará hoy a disposición judicial.

Según la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet), hoy se espera que en Valencia el cielo esté poco nuboso o despejado y que el viento sople de componente este, lo que puede favorecer las labores de extinción de ambos incendios.

Según Aemet, las temperaturas registrarán hoy un ligero ascenso con respecto ayer y no se espera que se produzcan precipitaciones, ni hoy ni en los próximos días.

Los incendios han obligado a cortar catorce carreteras comarcales de localidades como Sacañet, Toras, Teresa y Altura, en la provincia de Castellón, y Villar del Arzobispo, Higueruelas, Oset, Gatova, Macastre, Cortes de Pallás y Casinos, en la provincia de Valencia.

El president de la Generalitat de Valencia, Alberto Fabra, tiene previsto reunirse con los ministros de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, y de Defensa, Pedro Morenés, en el Puesto de Mando Avanzado (PMA) instalado en Yátova.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...ua-activo.html

----------


## sergi1907

Se trata de uno de los vehículos de la brigada del Ministerio del Interior que iba tripulado por una persona, ahora desaparecida.

Barcelona (Redacción).- Un helicóptero encargado de la extinción del incendio que desde la semana pasada arde en Cortes de Pallás, en la Comunitat Valenciana, se ha estrellado este lunes sin que se conozcan las causas ni si hay víctimas mortales, según ha informado el Centro de Información y Coordinación de Emergencias de la Generalitat. 

La aeronave, un modelo BRIF del que no se han dado más detalles, iba tripulada por una persona, que ahora buscan los equipos de emergencia desplazados en la zona. El accidente se ha producido esta tarde en el término municipal de Yátova (Valencia), en las inmediaciones del embalse de Forata.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...-estrella.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Encima esto.
Lo que faltaba...
Espero que lo encuentren con vida.

----------


## perdiguera

Es de desear que lo encuentren con vida, pero me temo lo peor, por desgracia.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lo que faltaba  :Mad: 

Al igual que perdiguera, espero y deseo que lo encuentren con vida, aunque mucho me temo que no va a ser así  :Frown:  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.abc.es/20120702/local-com...207021651.html

*Fallece el piloto de un helicóptero accidentado durante la extinción del incendio de Valencia*

*Un segundo helicóptero ha sufrido también un accidente, aunque el piloto y el copiloto se encuentran conscientes*

ABC / VALENCIA
Día 02/07/2012 - 18.11h

El piloto de un helicóptero que participaba en las labores de extinción del incendio que se declaró en Dos Aguas el pasado jueves ha fallecido, después de que se precipitara a primera hora de esta tarde en el pantano valenciano de Forata (término de Yátova). Un segundo helicóptero sufrió un accidente en Cortés de Pallás (Valencia).

En el primer aparato, que pertenecía a las Brigadas de Refuerzo de Incendios Forestales del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, solo viajaba el piloto que después de recoger agua para realizar una última descarga se dirigía ya de regreso a la base de Daroca. Los primeros en dar la voz de alarma fueron otros helicópteros que se percataron del accidente, que se produjo cerca del puesto de mando avanzado levantado en Yátova.

Un grupo de buceadores se dirigió hacia la zona donde ha caído el helicóptero y encontraron el cuerpo sin vida del piloto.

Dos horas después un segundo helicóptero caía en una zona por determinar en las tareas de extinción del mismo incendio, aunque el piloto y el copiloto se encuentran conscientes y están siendo atendidos por una SAMU.

---

Desde aquí, expresar mis más sinceras condolencias a la familia del fallecido, una auténtica lástima. Poner todo tu empeño y sacrificio en intentar apagar un maldito incendio y encima perder la vida en el intento  :Mad:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola Chicos.

Eso es lo que faltaba, encima de todo que se estrelle un helicóptero. Pero parece que es aún peor, por Twitter comentan que el piloto ha fallecido, y que se ha estrellado un segundo helicóptero  :Frown: 

Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hola Chicos.
> 
> Eso es lo que faltaba, encima de todo que se estrelle un helicóptero. Pero parece que es aún peor, por Twitter comentan que el piloto ha fallecido, y que se ha estrellado un segundo helicóptero 
> 
> Saludos


Lo acabo de poner más arriba, se han cruzado nuestros mensajes.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

El fuego ha llegado al embalse de Camarillas, se dice que el fuego ha quemado en total 15.000ha y sigue ardiendo sin control.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Os dejo 6 fotos más del incendio:

----------


## F. Lázaro

La penúltima imagen es tremenda, menudo frente  :EEK!:  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

Tres composiciones de imágenes de satélite de los tres incendios del Levante.

Base: Google Earth
Zona quemada: LANCE, NASA
Fuego Activo: EOSDIS, NASA

Los enlaces están unos mensajes más arriba.

Andilla:


Dos Aguas:


Doncel:

----------


## F. Lázaro

El de Andilla y el de Dos Aguas dan miedo sólo de ver la imagen... ahí hay decenas y decenas de miles de has  :Mad: 

Y el de Hellín, como no le paren los pies pronto, el mismo camino lleva  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

Haciendo un cálculo rápido con la imagen georreferenciada del MODIS de 250m/px de hoy (ya ayer, la misma que puse arriba) y un programa de GIS (SIG, en español, gvSIG) he deducido estas superficies:

Donceles: ~9880 hectáreas
Dos Aguas: ~32193 has
Andilla: ~25279 has

----------


## albertillovernel

Qué pena... llevan toda la razón quienes dicen que los incendios se empiezan a apagar en invierno. En CLM, los brigadistas contraincendios sufrieron un ERTE desde noviembre hasta mayo, y parece que quieren que esto sea la norma a partir de ahora. "Total, -piensa el necio mandatario-, en invierno nunca hay incendios..." y recorte al canto!. Luego, lo improbable se hace cercano y lo imposible sucede, y vienen los "madremías", los "hemoshechotodoloquesepodíahacer" y los "ytumas". 
Muchos políticos amigos de la tijera están haciendo lo mismo en todos los ámbitos relacionados con la prevención; algo, que funciona como resultado de un esfuerzo continuado de puesta a punto durante largos años, se amortiza en cuestión de horas sin explicación alguna ni solución de continuidad (recordemos el SAIH del Guadiana), y se confía en que aquello por lo que se diseñó ese sistema, por ser poco probable, no vuelva a suceder. Esto solo muestra un desprecio absoluto por parte de los gobernantes hacia la ciudadanía que les puso en su cargo, ya que si vienen mal dadas no serán ellos quienes pierdan la vida. Cada muerte que se produzca por causa de un recorte debería ser imputada directamente como homicidio a quien tomó y sancionó la decisión política.
Saludos!

----------


## ceheginero joven

*Un incendio forestal calcina 1.700 metros cuadrados en Jumilla*


El incendio declarado en una zona forestal del municipio de Jumilla ha sido extinguido con una superficie afectada de unos 1.700 metros cuadrados, según han informado fuentes del Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias en un comunicado.
Los hechos se han producido a primera hora de la tarde, en la carretera de Santa Ana del citado municipio, cuando una llamada ha alertado al Teléfono Unico de Emergencias '1-1-2' del origen del incendio.
Al lugar han acudido efectivos de Guardia Civil, Policía Local de Jumilla, una brigada forestal con agente medioambiental y bomberos del Consorcio de Extinción de Incendios y Salvamento (CEIS) de la Región de Murcia que, sobre las 18.26 horas, han conseguido extinguir el incendio.

Fuente: La Verdad

Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.hoy.es/20120703/local/pro...207031337.html
*EL FUEGO YA ESTÁ CONTROLADO*

*Noche intensa por un incendio en Monesterio*

En torno a las seis de la mañana, con la luz del día, ha acudido un helicóptero para refrescar la zona y evitar que se reaviven las llamas.

03.07.12 - 13:37 - HOY.es |

Un incendio se inició anoche en torno a las 22 horas en un paraje entre Puebla del Maestre y Monesterio, en una zona conocida como El Clavijo, muy cerca del pantano de El Pintado, en el límite con la provincia de Sevilla. Esta cercanía permitió combatir mejor las llamas al haber una toma de agua próxima.

Sin embargo, por lo escarpado del terreno en el término municipal de Monesterio hubo bastantes dificultades para afrontar el fuego, que pudo controlarse hacia las tres o las cuatro de la mañaña, con apoyo de los medios de extinción desplazados desde localidades próximas como Trasierra y Llerena, además de Mérida, Badajoz y Andalucía.

En torno a las seis de la mañana, con la luz del día, ha acudido un helicóptero para refrescar la zona y evitar que se reaviven las llamas. Se da por controlado y prácticamente extinguido, aunque en el lugar permanecen retenes.

El origen del fuego pudo ser un cortocircuito en la línea de alta tensión que atraviesa la zona, aunque no se ha determinado la causa exacta por el momento.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Alguien podría decirme si la sierra de los Donceles es privada o pública???

Gracias de antemano :Smile:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Os dejo dos enlaces a los albumes sobre el incendio de Hellín. 

Incendio: https://picasaweb.google.com/1123020...ncendioHellin# 

Despues del incendio: https://picasaweb.google.com/1123020...DeJulioDe2012#

----------


## Luján

Buenas noticias, por fin, en la Comunidad Valenciana

http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...os/918014.html




> *Los incendios se mantienen ´tranquilos´* *El fuego de Andilla se encuentra "prácticamente estabilizado" y nueve carreteras siguen cortadas* *EFE/LEVANTE-EMV.COM* Los medios aéreos se han incorporado a primera hora de hoy para trabajar en la extinción de los *incendios de Cortes de Pallás y Andilla*,  que ya están "prácticamente estabilizados" tras afectar a cerca de  50.000 hectáreas, y nueve carreteras comarcales siguen cortadas por la  presencia de humo y polvo.
> Según han informado a fuentes del  Centro de Emergencias de la Generalitat, la situación en ambos incendios  es "tranquila" y mientras *el incendio de Cortes de Pallás ya está "estabilizado", el de Andilla se encuentra "prácticamente estabilizado".*
> Alrededor  de 200 efectivos se han quedado trabajando durante la noche en Andilla,  donde desde el amanecer se están incorporando de forma escalonada diez  medios aéreos.
> A la zona afectada de Cortes de Pallás se ha incorporado a las ocho de la mañana un medio aéreo, según las mismas fuentes.
> A consecuencia del humo y polvo presente en la calzada *permanecen  cortadas al tráfico nueve carreteras comarcales de las provincias de  Castelló y Valencia en los municipios de Dos Aguas, Cortes de Pallás,  Casinos, Yátova, Altura, Villar del Arzobispo, Higueruelas, Toras y Oset*, según fuentes de la Dirección General de Tráfico.
> Por  su parte, la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología ha informado de que hoy se  espera que en el interior soplen vientos de poniente flojos, mientras  que en la mitad este de la Comunitat soplarán vientos del sureste con  brisa, y las temperaturas subirán ligeramente.
> Por otro lado, los  médicos forenses del Instituto de Medicina Legal de Valencia iniciaron  ayer por la tarde la autopsia del cadáver del *piloto fallecido en un accidente de helicóptero* mientras participaba en la extinción del incendio forestal iniciado en Cortes de Pallás.


Y una crónica de lo que ocurrió al principio de los incendios

http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...re/917948.html




> *A unos minutos del desastre* *"Había cuatro llamas delante de la casa y dos  personas que iban de un lado para otro sin saber qué hacer", afirma un  testigo que avisó al 112 y facilitó el punto exacto del que partió el  incendio de Cortes* *JOSÉ PARRILLA/J.S. VALENCIA*  "Había cuatro llamas delante de la casa y dos personas que iban  desesperadas de un lado para otro como sin saber que hacer, pero  pensamos que el fuego no tendría mucho futuro porque los alrededores  estaban pelados. No entiendo cómo se pudo escapar estando el pantano a  cinco kilómetros". Este es el resumen del* inicio del incendio de Cortes de Pallás* realizado por un *testigo del mismo que llamó al 112*  para comunicar la noticia y presenció, junto con otros tres compañeros,  los primeros minutos del fuego más devastador de las últimas décadas.
> Según cuenta, *volvía de comer de Cortes de Pallás*  junto a tres compañeros más cuando vieron humo a la derecha de la  carretera. Luego tomaron una curva y ya vieron directamente el fuego,  así que decidieron parar y llamar al 112 para dar la alerta. Para  entonces los servicios de emergencias ya habían recibido otro aviso,  probablemente el de los dos operarios que lo habían provocado, sospecha,  pero no habían facilitado el punto exacto, de manera que fueron ellos  los que precisaron que las llamas estaban entre el* punto kilométrico 8 y 9 de la carretera que va de El Oro a Cortes de Pallás.*
> Dado el aviso, se quedaron en la carretera esperando a las asistencias. A lo lejos, comenta este testigo, "*se veían cuatro llamas y dos hombres que iban adelante y atrás sin poder hacer nada"*.  "Es posible que ni siquiera supieran donde estaba la manguera o cómo  enchufarla", comenta. Aún así, no pensaron que fuera grave. "Un  compañero llegó a decir que ese fuego tenía poco futuro, porque todo los  alrededores estaban pelados de monte", precisó. Cinco minutos después  del aviso, continúa el testigo, llegó un forestal en una furgoneta y  cinco minutos más tarde llegó el servicio de emergencias, así que ellos  ya se marcharon "pensando que la cosa no iría a mayores". Pero no fue  así.
> *El humo seguía saliendo cada vez más fuerte* y *hasta la media hora no llegó el primer helicóptero*,  así que decidieron volver a ver qué pasaba. Y lo que pasaba es que "el  viento lo había disparado todo". "El brigadista y los del 112 estaban  con estas personas en la casa, pero ellos no podían meterse con el  fuego", afirma el sorprendido espectador, quien todavía no entiende que  pudiera propagarse con tanta rapidez estando el embalse a cinco  kilómetros".
> Según otras fuentes, el 112 habría movilizado a la  brigada helitransportada de la base de Enguera, muy próxima al lugar,  pero en ese momento se encontraba atendiendo otro conato de incendio. A  las 16 horas, apenas unos minutos después de recibir la llamada de uno  de los presuntos responsables del incendio. Sin embargo, algo falló en  el "despacho automático" cuando en los primeros minutos del  siniestro-siempre claves para su extinción-no hubo ni una sola descarga  desde las aeronaves habitualmente estacionadas en las bases aéreas de  Siete Aguas y Enguera, prácticamente equidistantes y muy próximas al  lugar donde comenzó el fuego.
> Por el momento, los testigos que  pueden aclarar el origen del peor incendio registrado desde 1994 no han  sido llamados a declarar. Según dice quien alertó al 112, "el origen  debe estar claro y nadie se ha vuelto a poner en contacto con nosotros".  "Lo peor es el desastre que ha ocurrido", concluye.
> *Ni brigadas ni vecinos en el inicio del incendio en Andilla*
> Los servicios de extinción, a excepción de un hidroavión que realizó una única descarga, *"tardaron cuatro horas" en llegar al lugar* en el que comenzó el incendio de Andilla el pasado viernes.  Decenas de voluntarios y vecinos, algunos con amplia experiencia en el  monte, asistieron a la propagación del fuego sin poder intervenir por el  férreo control ejercido por la Guardia Civil. Éste es, a grandes  rasgos, el lamento de Ecologistas en Acción ratificado por algunos  vecinos.
> Según aseguran, los brigadistas y los forestales de esta zona de *Andilla*,  "actualmente muchos de ellos en paro", víctimas de los recortes de la  Administración Valenciana, "fueron totalmente ignorados". Añaden que  pese a disponer en la zona de "abundante maquinaria pesada dado la  actividad minera en la comarca", las excavadoras no fueron movilizadas  hasta las 13 horas del domingo para la realización de cortafuegos.
> ...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

*Hellín espera recibir 20.000pinos para reforestar la zona afectada por el incendio.*
*Fuente: La verdad*El Ayuntamiento de Hellín espera recibir de la Diputación Provincial una dotación de 20.000 pinos con los que poder reforestar parte del monte afectado por el incendio que se inició el pasado domingo.

Según confirmó ayer el alcalde de la localidad, Manuel Mínguez, días antes de la catástrofe la Diputación Provincial había confirmado el envío de 10.000 pinos para que el Ayuntamiento reforestara algunas zonas de la comarca.

Pero ahora, tras lo ocurrido desde el domingo, el Ayuntamiento va a emplear estos ejemplares arbóreos para repoblar la Sierra de los Donceles, la más afectada por este desastre ecológico que ya ha asolado más de 8.000 hectáreas.

Entendiendo que estos 10.000 pinos serán insuficientes, desde el Ayuntamiento de Hellín se va a solicitar a la Diputación Provincial el doble de lo acordado, es decir, que envíe 20.000 pinos «o más», dijo Manuel Mínguez, que se mostró convencido de que la Institución provincial «nos lo va a conceder». Una vez analizadas las zonas más afectadas por el incendio, estos árboles serán plantados para lograr su repoblación.

Por su parte, la comisión ejecutiva provincial del Partido Socialista de Albacete acordó ayer la presentación de mociones en el Ayuntamiento de Hellín, en la Diputación Provincial y en las Cortes de Castilla-La Mancha en las que solicitará la convocatoria urgente de ayudas para los afectados por el incendio de Hellín, tanto a nivel estatal como desde el Gobierno castellano-manchego. El objetivo de las mismas será la publicación de medidas para paliar los daños causados por desastres naturales y, en este caso, por el desastre ecológico provocado por el fuego.

En la tarde del lunes, el secretario provincial del PSOE, Manuel González Ramos, pudo comprobar el estado en el que habían quedado los valles de los ríos Mundo y Segura y el entorno del Pantano del Cenajo. Según resalta la comisión ejecutiva, se trata de un espacio natural de un valor incalculable, al margen de fincas, cultivos y maquinaria agrícola en las zonas conocidas como El Tesorico, La Chamorra, El Maeso, Las Minas, El Hondón, La Casa de La Mina, Tavizna, Tedelche, Azaraque o Rambla de Alberdinares.

Por último, el PSOE de Albacete lamentó ayer las declaraciones de la presidenta de Castilla-La Mancha, María Dolores de Cospedal, en las que aseguró que en este ejercicio se está contando «con más medios que nunca» para la prevención y extinción de incendios, cuando los datos oficiales demuestran que, en Albacete, «el número de profesionales es casi un 20% menor que en año 2011 como consecuencia de los ERE llevados a cabo en la Diputación Provincial y en Geacam».

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Esta foto es de un amigo de la pedanía de Las Minas, de camino a Hellín cuando la desalojaron. Ese lugar es mas o menos antes de llegar a Las Higuericas dirección Agramón

----------


## Luján

Hoy, ya controlados y en proceso de extinción los incendios de la CV, y en buen camino el de Albacete/Murcia, vuelvo a poner la estimación de hectáreas quemadas en todos ellos y alguno más.

Serra Calderona: 25488
Dos Aguas: 34495
Donceles: 9900
Benageber: 903
Els Prats del Rei: 17262
Tarragona: 35458

----------


## REEGE

> Hoy, ya controlados y en proceso de extinción los incendios de la CV, y en buen camino el de Albacete/Murcia, vuelvo a poner la estimación de hectáreas quemadas en todos ellos y alguno más.
> 
> Serra Calderona: 25488
> Dos Aguas: 34495
> Donceles: 9900
> Benageber: 903
> Els Prats del Rei: 17262
> Tarragona: 35458


Que barbaridad de terreno pasto de las llamas... una grave tragedia difícil de digerir.

----------


## sergi1907

Me parece que en Tarragona hay un error, no se han quemado tantas hectáreas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lo acabo de ver... no sé, me parecen muchas has las de Tarragona, puede que haya algún fallo al pasar las cifras.

Por cierto, ya toca ir pensando cómo ir recuperando toda la zona quemada y qué medidas piensan adoptar y con qué van a repoblar. Supongo que la repoblación, si es que la hacen, porque tal y como están las cosas me creo cualquier cosa.

El pino canario es bastante bueno para reforestar zonas quemadas, además crece más rápido y se adapta a muchos tipos de suelos, por malos que sean.

----------


## Luján

> Lo acabo de ver... no sé, me parecen muchas has las de Tarragona, puede que haya algún fallo al pasar las cifras.
> 
> Por cierto, ya toca ir pensando cómo ir recuperando toda la zona quemada y qué medidas piensan adoptar y con qué van a repoblar. Supongo que la repoblación, si es que la hacen, porque tal y como están las cosas me creo cualquier cosa.
> 
> El pino canario es bastante bueno para reforestar zonas quemadas, además crece más rápido y se adapta a muchos tipos de suelos, por malos que sean.


Revisaré las cuentas, más bien reharé el cálculo. Tened en cuenta que las cuadrículas (pixeles) son de 250x250m, y me guio por diferencia de color que no siempre es fácil de identificar.

El ajuste más estrecho, personalmente creo que dejando zonas sin medir, me da 27307has.

----------


## Luján

> Revisaré las cuentas, más bien reharé el cálculo. Tened en cuenta que las cuadrículas (pixeles) son de 250x250m, y me guio por diferencia de color que no siempre es fácil de identificar.
> 
> El ajuste más estrecho, personalmente creo que dejando zonas sin medir, me da 27307has.


Perdón, perdón, perdón.

Un fallo de cambio de escala me ha llevado a errar en un 1000%. Son 2730, o 3546 (según la cuenta anterior) las hectáreas quemadas en Tarragona.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Perdón, perdón, perdón.
> 
> Un fallo de cambio de escala me ha llevado a errar en un 1000%. Son 2730, o 3546 (según la cuenta anterior) las hectáreas quemadas en Tarragona.


Eso sí me cuadra más... 35000 has eran muchas has en ese incendio.

Nada hombre, hasta el mejor escribano echa un buen borrón de vez en cuando.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, me he encontrado esta imagen en facebook a través de unos amigos de Protección Civil y creo que es digna de aparecer aquí.



Descanse en paz.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Un saludo a todos, amigos de embalses.net.
No he podido. No he podido por falta de fuerzas entrar en el foro y trasladaros alguna información acerca del desastre que hemos padecido en Hellín en los últimos días. Y sigo sin tenerlas, aunque supongo que poco a poco me recuperaré e iré asumiendo la nueva situación.
La tragedia ambiental es de tal magnitud, que aún no somos conscientes del alcance de la misma, quizá por un mecanismo natural de protección emocional. Lo hemos perdido prácticamente todo. 
Al menos, las fotografías nos ayudarán a llevar la pérdida con el toque amargo de lo que tuvímos y perdímos en cuestión de horas a manos de algún criminal.

Ascensión al pico "Donceles", el pasado 8 de enero de 2012.

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]


Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hola Antonio, muchas gracias por las fotografías  :Smile: 

Sin duda, un verdadero desastre de dimensiones incalculables. Este año el fuego está causando auténticos estragos a nuestros montes. Por desgracia, me parece a mí que nunca pondremos fin a esta lacra... en la mayoría de ocasiones, hay muchos intereses detrás, o simple perturbados mentales que les da por meterle fuego a todo con tal de satisfacer sus mas ardientes deseos, y encima, en la mayoría de ocasiones, por no decir casi todas... salen impunes  :Mad: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

http://www.europapress.es/sociedad/m...705204640.html


Yo tenía pensado subir al "Donceles" este Sábado....

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Se reactiva un pequeño foco en la cara sur de la sierra de los Donceles, la dirección del viento es N.

Mi padre ha llamado a 112 y en 15min estaban allí los del Infocam, nos han dicho que en esa zona es imposible acceder, como le de por arder se puede ir a la cara Norte (donde no está quemado nada), dado que donde se ha reactivado está apocos metros de la cima, esperemos que no pase nada... 





Os dejo un enlace de fotos que he hecho esta tarde en la Sierra de los Donceles y el prado piñero, todo quemado :Frown:  https://picasaweb.google.com/1123020...DeLosDonceles#

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Os dejo un enlace de fotos que he hecho esta tarde en la Sierra de los Donceles y el prado piñero, todo quemado https://picasaweb.google.com/1123020...DeLosDonceles#


Lamentable...  :Frown:  :Mad:

----------


## sergi1907

Unas treintena dotaciones terrestres y 12 medios aéreos de los Bomberos trabajan en la zona.


El incendio de Vilaverd no ha afectado a ninguna zona habitada, según los bomberos  ACN / Marc Cervelló

Vilaverd (Tarragona). (Efe).- Una cuarentena de dotaciones de los Bomberos de la Generalitat trabajan en la extinción de un incendio forestal en Vilaverd, que ha obligado a cortar cuatro carreteras, entre ellas la C-14, informan los Bomberos.

El incendio se ha originado hacia las 16.30 horas por causas aún desconocidas y en su extinción trabajan una treintena de dotaciones terrestres y doce medios aéreos, incluyendo cuatro aviones de vigilancia y ataque (AVA), seis helicópteros bombarderos y dos helicópteros de mando.

El fuego está activo y afecta a una zona no habitada de vegetación forestal baja que, antiguamente, eran campos agrícolas. En la zona sopla la brisa marina, que está empujando lentamente las llamas hacia el norte. Por el momento, no hay cuantificación de la superficie afectada por el fuego, que ha comenzado cerca del kilómetro 31 de la carretera C-14, al norte de Vilaverd.

El incendio ha obligado a cortar la C-14 en un tramo de catorce kilómetros en Montblanc y en dirección a Alcover, por lo que se desvía el tráfico por la C-37 y la N-240.La segunda carretera cortada es la C-240, en concreto tres kilómetros en el municpio de Vilaverd -3 kilómetros, por lo que hay desvíos por C-14, N-240 y C-37.

También hay cortes en la TV-7042, en Montblanc, en un tramo de doce kilómetros; y en la T-742 en Valls, por lo que se desvía el tráfico por la TV-7421, según el Servicio Catalán del Tráfico (SCT). 

http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...arreteras.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya racha que llevamos, no va a quedar un puñetero árbol  :Mad:

----------


## sergi1907

El fuego se inició a unos 100 metros del perímetro del incendio de este miércoles.

ACN | 07.12.2012 16:47
Los Bomberos de la Generalitat trabajan este jueves por la tarde en un nuevo incendio forestal en Vilaverd (Conca de Barberà), que se declaró a unos 100 metros del perímetro del fuego de este miércoles. El nuevo foco se encuentra entre las carreteras C-240a y TV-7042, en la zona del Pla d'en Viver. Además, según el Servicio Catalán de Tráfico, ha tenido que cortar la TV-7042 en sentido oeste, en el término municipal de Montblanc. En el dispositivo de una veintena de dotaciones terrestres que ya había en la zona acabando de extinguido el fuego de ayer, ya controlado, se están añadiendo unos veinte vehículos más y 13 de aéreas. Como medida preventiva se ha pedido el desalojo de las casas que se encuentran entre los kilómetros 10 y 11 de la carretera TV-7042,. Se han desalojado también 3 personas que habitaban en casas cercanas a la carretera y cerca también de las balsas donde los helicópteros cargan agua. Hasta el lugar se desplazaron ocho patrullas de los Mossos d'Esquadra, una ambulancia del Sistema de Emergencias Médicas, con carácter preventivo, y efectivos de la Policía Local, entre otros.

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/camp...hores/vilaverd

----------


## perdiguera

Uno, otro, otro, otro.......
¡Qué ganas tengo de que acabe el verano!
¡Y la crisis!

----------


## sergi1907

Declarado un incendio forestal en Alcoy
Las llamas se han declarado sobre las 15.22 horas de este jueves en el paraje de Más de la Cova, en Cocentaina | Han desalojado a 40 personas de un centro para discapacitados como medida de precaución


Imagen cedida por un vecino de Alcoy del incendio en la sierra de Mariola EFE / Edu Sempere

Alicante. (EUROPA PRESS).- Efectivos municipales de la localidad alicantina de Alcoy han desalojado a 40 personas de un centro ocupacional para personas discapacitadas del municipio como medida de precaución ante la proximidad del incendio forestal declarado esta tarde en un paraje de Cocentaina (Alicante), y que también afecta a la población alcoyana, según ha informado el Ayuntamiento.

Las llamas se han declarado sobre las 15.22 horas de este jueves en el paraje de Más de la Cova, en Cocentaina, y en las labores de extinción del incendio, que se ha iniciado por causas que se desconocen, intervienen ocho medios aéreos, tres brigadas y otros tantos vehículos autobomba, así como dos dotaciones de los bomberos.

A la vista de la situación, el consistorio alcoyano, debido a que el fuego también afecta a esta localidad, ha habilitado un autobús para desalojar "por precaución" a las 40 personas que se encontraban en el Centro Ocupacional de Gormaget, las cuales han sido trasladadas al Polideportivo Francisco Laporta, donde, en colaboración con Cruz Roja, se ha habilitado un centro de campaña para atender a los evacuados, algunos de los cuales con algún tipo de discapacidad.

Igualmente, el Ayuntamiento de Alcoy ha indicado que hasta la zona en la que se han declarado las llamas se han desplazado el alcalde de la población, Antonio Francés, el concejal de Seguridad, Jorge Martínez, y demás ediles de la corporación, así como "todos" los efectivos de salvamento disponibles, "para tratar de conocer el alcance" del fuego y realizar tareas de coordinación.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/local/va...tal-alcoy.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Uff, madre mía. Y estamos a 12 de Julio.
Claro, que sin llover, lleva tooooodo el año...

----------


## Luján

Canarias tampoco se libra:

http://www.europapress.es/sociedad/n...715224857.html




> *El Gobierno de Canarias activa el nivel 2 en el incendio de Tenerife*SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE, 15 Jul. (EUROPA PRESS) - 
>     El consejero de Economía, Hacienda y Seguridad del Gobierno de  Canarias, Javier González Ortiz, acaba de declarar la situación de  emergencia en nivel de gravedad 2 del incendio forestal que afecta al  municipio de Adeje, en la isla de Tenerife, tras la petición del  Cabildo, por lo que el Ejecutivo autonómico pasa a asumir la dirección  del incendio.
>     El nivel de gravedad tipo 2 se activa en virtud de lo establecido  en el artículo 5.5 del Plan Canario de Protección Civil y Atención de  Emergencias por Incendios Forestales (Infoca), que establece este  procedimiento cuando prevea la necesidad de incorporar medios de la  Administración General del Estado, no asignadas a este Plan o cuando  pueda comportar situaciones de emergencia en que se deriven de interés  autonómico o nacional.
>     En las labores de extinción del incendio, dirigidas inicialmente  por Cecopin, han intervenido durante la tarde cuatro helicópteros (uno  del Cabildo, uno del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y dos del Gobierno de  Canarias-GES), así como las brigadas forestales del Cabildo, bomberos  del Consorcio de Tenerife, unidad de tierra del GES del Gobierno de  Canarias, efectivos del Cuerpo General de la Policía Canaria, Policía  Local, Protección Civil y Guardia Civil. Asimismo, el SUC ha desplazado  ambulancias a la zona más próxima a núcleos de población afectados. 
>     Tras la activación del nivel 2 de gravedad del incendio se  incorpora a estas tareas la Unidad Militar de Emergencias. Durante la  tarde de hoy, se han evacuado preventivamente a 50 personas de los  núcleos de Taucho, La Quinta e Ifonche, en Adeje, sin que fuera  necesario habilitar ningún medio alternativo para su realojo, al  disponer de otras viviendas propias o de familiares.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, hasta las Canarias ya...
Yo creo que es algo  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

*Controlado un incendio que ha arrasado 75 hectáreas de matorral*
*Casi un centenar de efectivos y varios medios aéreos participaron en las labores*

El plan contra los incendios forestales de la Comunidad Andaluza (Infoca) dio ayer por controlado un incendio que se declaró por la tarde en el paraje Minas del Castillo, correspondiente al término municipal de El Castillo de las Guardas y que ha afectado a unas 75 hectáreas de matorral y pasto, según informó el propio Infoca. 

Las tareas de extinción de este siniestro supusieron la movilización, por tierra, de ocho retenes, dos brigadas de especialistas, dos grupos de apoyo, así como tres vehículos autobomba que suponen 86 efectivos, así como 13 medios aéreos. La Brigada de Investigación de Incendios Forestales (BIIF) indaga las causas del siniestro.

Fuente: diario de Sevilla

----------


## Luján

Arde Canarias:

http://www.diariodeavisos.com/2012/0...paso-la-palma/




> *El Gobierno canario ya asume la dirección del incendio en La Palma**DIARIODEAVISOS.COM* | Santa Cruz de La Palma
>  En cuanto al incendio de La Palma, hay un frente con dos flancos y el  fuego ha afectado a unas 400 hectáreas afectadas, lo que ha provocado  que se evacúe a unas cien personas por precaución.
>  El consejero de Economía, Hacienda y Seguridad del Gobierno de  Canarias, Javier González Ortiz, explicó en rueda de prensa que el  incendio continúa en el municipio de El Paso y ha ido “en muy rápida  progresión”, en apenas dos horas, por lo que se ha decidido elevar el  nivel de calificación del fuego y pedir medios extraordinarios aéreos al  Ejecutivo central.
>  En estos momentos son más de 190 los efectivos que están trabajando  en la extinción del incendio, pertenecientes a las consejerías de Medio  Ambiente y de Infraestructura del Cabildo de La Palma, personal de  Parques Nacionales, Bomberos Voluntarios de La Palma, BRIF, Guardia  Civil, Policía Local de diferentes municipios, Ayuda en Emergencias  Anaga, Alfa Tango, Protección Civil y Cruz Roja. Además, se está  contando con la colaboración de numerosas empresas de la Isla, que están  realizando trabajos de apoyo. Trabajan además quince vehículos y dos  helicópteros.  
>  A primera hora de la mañana se espera la incorporación de un nuevo  medio aéreo. Durante las horas de luz que restan y la noche se trabajará  por mantener el fuego dentro del perímetro que conforman las coladas  volcánicas del Volcán Montaña Quemada, al Este, Norte y Sur, y  aumentando los esfuerzos en el frente Oeste, en la protección de las  viviendas cercanas a la Carretera de Tacande.
>  Asimismo, se ha procedido al corte de la LP-3, Carretera de la  Cumbre, en el tramo de entre túneles, habilitándose el Túnel Nuevo en  doble sentido.
>  El consejero de Economía, Hacienda y Seguridad del Gobierno de  Canarias, Javier González Ortiz, ha declarado la situación de emergencia  en nivel de gravedad 2 del incendio forestal que afecta al municipio de  El Paso, en la isla de La Palma, tras la petición del Cabildo Insular. 
>  Esto significa que se activa el nivel de gravedad tipo 2 por parte  del Gobierno de la Comunidad Autónoma de Canarias, en virtud de lo  establecido en el artículo 5.5 del Plan Canario de Protección Civil y  Atención de Emergencias por Incendios Forestales (INFOCA) que establece  este procedimiento, cuando prevea la necesidad de incorporar medios de  la Administración General del Estado, no asignadas a este Plan o cuando  pueda comportar situaciones de emergencia en que se deriven de interés  autonómico o nacional.
>  En las últimas horas se han evacuado preventivamente a 100 personas  de los núcleos poblacionales de Tajuya, Piedra Blanca, Juliana y La  Moradita que han sido realojadas en la antigua Fábrica de Tabaco situada  en El Paso.
> ...


http://www.diariodeavisos.com/2012/0...carrera-tf-21/




> *110 militares de la UME aterrizan esta noche en Los Rodeos desde la Península**DIARIODEAVISOS.COM* | Santa Cruz de Tenerife
>  Efectivos de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME), en concreto, 110  militares, se están desplazando desde la Península, según las últimas  informaciones que han llegado a nuestra redacción. Se espera que  attericen en el aeropuerto Tenerife Norte-Los Rodeos y después de  derivarán a los trabajos de extinción de Tenerife y La Palma.
>  Tres hidroaviones con base en Sevilla llegarán a Canarias hoy al  aeropuerto del Sur-Reina Sofía para colaborar en las labores de  extinción, según informaron fuentes ministeriales. Actuarán en tanto en  los incendios de Tenerife y La Palma.
>  El Gobierno de Canarias se ha puesto en contacto con la Autoridad  Portuaria para que puedan cargar agua en la bahía de Los Cristianos.
>  Este último dato se ha anunciado durante la última rueda de prensa  ofrecida por Ricardo Melchior y Humberto Gutiérrez, jefe de sección de  Protección Civil y Emergencias del Gobierno de Canarias, en el Cecopin,  donde también se explicó que actualmente, la zona más complicada es la  parte baja del flanco derecho, donde las llamas lograron superar el  perímetro establecido aunque se ha logrado “reconducir”. La parte  superior de este foco, donde trabajan las Brifor, está estable. Por su  parte, el flanco izquierdo está más estabilizado con las labores de  extinción de bomberos voluntarios y la UME.
>  En un comunicado de prensa del Gobierno de Canarias ya se informaba  de la solicitud al Gobierno de España del envío de medios extras para  hacer frente a la extinción de los dos incendios forestales activos, y  se esperaba la llegada de dos helicópteros Kamov y dos hidroaviones  Canadair.
>  El incendio forestal que se registra desde el domingo en el sur de  Tenerife, ya afecta a 1.800 hectáreas, de las que se han quemado entre  el 40 y el 50 por ciento -800 o 900 hectáreas-.
>  En las labores de extinción trabajan unos 180 bomberos, a los que se  les une los efectivos de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias, seis  helicópteros, Guardia Civil, Policía local y Cruz Roja así como medio  sanitarios. Otro helicóptero del Gobierno de Canarias, que tenía  previsto comenzar su labor a las 12.00 horas, se desplazó nuevamente a  La Palma para ayudar en las labores de extinción del incendio de El  Paso.
>  El presidente del Cabildo de Tenerife, Ricardo Melchior, comentó que  si esta mañana estaban esperanzados en controlar el incendio, la  situación aunque no ha empeorado tampoco ha mejorado y se duda de que el  control del fuego se pueda llevar a cabo en las próximas horas.
> ...


http://www.diariodeavisos.com/2012/0...por-el-viento/




> *El viento dirige el incendio de Alojera hacia la costa**DIARIODEAVISOS.COM* | Santa Cruz de Tenerife
>  Un conato de incendio se ha declarado en el barrio de San Borondón,  en la zona de Alojera, en el municio gomero de Vallehermoso. Por el  momento, las informaciones apuntan a que no tiene mucha importancia pero  el fuerte viento que arrecia en la zona, compuesta de palmeral,  cañaveral y pastos, podría hacer que el fuego se extendiera con rapidez.  
>  Ya se encuentran en el lugar efectivos de la Guardia Civil, Policía  Local, Medioambiente y AEA. Igualmente, también se han desplazado dos  ambulancias del SUC como medida preventiva y un transporte colectivo de  Cruz Roja.
>  Su labor por el momento no ha impedido que las llamas se acerquen  peligrosamente hacia un grupo de viviendas próximas al suceso, según  informa la web GomeraNoticias, lo que ha obligado al desalojo de varias familias, aunque no ha alcanzado a ninguno de los inmuebles, de momento.
>  La dirección de las llamas se mantiene hacia la costa, lo que impide por el momento que se extienda hacia zona más boscosa.
>  Debido a lo avanzado de la hora y ante la inexistencia de forma  permanente de un helicóptero, no está previsto que hoy se actúe en las  labores de extinción desde el aire.

----------


## REEGE

Penoso... lo que está ocurriendo en las Islas Canarias, para mi el conjunto de pueblos y gentes que más quiero, ya que en esas Islas he disfrutado de vacaciones inolvidables con mi señora.
Justicia para esos rincones naturales maltratados por gentuza!!!

----------


## Luján

> Penoso... lo que está ocurriendo en las Islas Canarias, para mi el conjunto de pueblos y gentes que más quiero, ya que en esas Islas he disfrutado de vacaciones inolvidables con mi señora.
> Justicia para esos rincones naturales maltratados por gentuza!!!


Buenooooo!

Si hubiera que aplicar justicia a todos los que han maltratado las Canarias... no había cárceles en Europa para tanto especulador/político/guiri/....

En cuanto a los incendios, si son provocados, ya sabéis qué castigo aplicaría yo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20120717...l/547459.shtml

*El fuego entra en La Orotava y en el Parque Nacional del Teide, en Tenerife*

*Recomienda a los ciudadanos que no suban por la zona de Las Cañadas
Tres hidroaviones se suman a la lucha contra el fuego en Tenerife y La Palma
Un incendio intencionado permanece activo en Molinaseca, León*

RTVE.es / AGENCIAS 
17.07.2012 - 15:05h

El incendio que el pasado domingo se inició en una zona de huertas del municipio tinerfeño de Vilaflor ha entrado en el de La Orotava y en el Parque Nacional del Teide, han informado fuentes municipales, las cuales han indicado que las llamas bordean el Llano de Ucanca.

El Ayuntamiento de La Orotava recomienda a los ciudadanos que no suban por la zona de Las Cañadas del Teide, y señala en un comunicado que la Policía Local ha cortado los accesos desde El Portillo.

Explica que esta corporación han enviado dos camiones cisterna y varios agentes de la Policía Local como refuerzo para colaborar y ayudar en la extinción del incendio.

Mientras, los medios de extinción han conseguido controlar el fuego originado este lunes por la tarde en La Gomera, mientras que continúan activos los dos frentes del incendio del sur de Tenerife y el de la isla de La Palma.

Según ha informado el Centro Coordinador de Emergencias y Seguridad (Cecoes) 112, el incendio que se registró en Alojera, en el municipio de Vallehermoso en La Gomera está controlado y en vías de extinción.

El fuego, que se inició en el caserío de San Borondón, pudo ser controlado sobre la medianoche, aunque en la zona se mantienen todos los operativos realizando labores de refresco para darlo por extinguido. Como consecuencia del incendio, unos 60 vecinos tuvieron que ser desalojados como medida de precaución.

El incendio se originó sobre las 17.00 horas en una zona de cañaveral que, debido a las altas temperaturas y al viento reinante, se extendió rápidamente afectando a diversos cuartos de apero.

*Los incendios de Tenerife siguen activos*

En Tenerife la situación es bien distinta. Los dos frentes del incendio forestal que desde el domingo se registra en el sur de Tenerife permanecen activos y están afectando al Parque Nacional del Teide y a La Orotava, mientras que en La Palma durante la noche se ha trabajado por mantener el fuego dentro del perímetro que conforman las coladas volcánicas del Volcán Montaña Quemada al este, norte y sur.

Este martes está previsto que a las tareas de extinción de estos dos incendios se incorporen tres hidroaviones, que se sumarán a los ocho helicópteros que ya participan en las tareas de control y extinción de los dos fuegos forestales.

El fuego de Tenerife, según la información facilitada en la noche de este lunes por el Cabildo insular, afecta a un perímetro de unas 1.800 hectáreas en Adeje y Vilaflor, y las autoridades confían en poder controlarlo en las próximas horas.

El presidente del Cabildo de Tenerife, Ricardo Melchior, ha asegurado en rueda de prensa que el incendio de Tenerife es "extraordinariamente estresante" porque desde su inicio el pasado domingo ha sido "muy cambiante". No obstante, las autoridades tienen la esperanza de que se estabilice en las próximas horas.

Humberto Gutiérrez, jefe de sección de Protección Civil y Emergencias del Gobierno de Canarias, ha explicado que en la lucha contra el fuego trabajan más de 500 personas.

En Tenerife el punto más problemático es el flanco derecho del incendio, pues las llamas lograron superar el perímetro establecido aunque se ha logrado "reconducir", dijo Gutiérrez, quien indicó que la parte superior de este foco está estable y la que permanece sin control es la del oeste.

*Más personas desalojadas en La Palma*

El incendio de La Palma, que afecta al municipio de El Paso, continúa este martes sin control. Asimismo ha sido preciso desalojar a unas 160 personas por el fuego que sigue sin controlar y que ha afectado ya a una superficie de 400 hectáreas.

En rueda de prensa, el consejero de Economía, Hacienda y Seguridad del Gobierno de Canarias, Javier González Ortiz, ha explicado que el incendio presenta tres focos, entre ellos, un flanco sur, que se está llevando a coladas para tratar de estabilizarlo, y un flanco oeste, que está siendo el más difícil de controlar.

En la zona están trabajando, además de medios terrestres, dos helicópteros --uno del Cabildo de Gran Canaria y otros del GES--, a los que sumarán los dos helicópteros de la BRIF y sobre las 11.00 horas uno de los tres hidroaviones del Gobierno de España que han llegado esta madrugada para actuar en este incendio y en el de Tenerife.

Asimismo, este martes los trabajos se centrarán en la protección de las viviendas, con el personal del Cuerpo de Bomberos Voluntarios, tratando de que el fuego no pase de la zona de viviendas, protegiendo las mismas y acotando el fuego en la zona sur del incendio.

Siguen cerradas las carreteras LP-214, LP-212 y LP-2 de Circunvalación Sur, en el tramo comprendido entre el cruce de Las Manchas y el cruce de Tijuya con la LP-3, desviando el tráfico para los Llanos de Aridane por la carretera de Todoque y la carretera de Puerto de Naos.

*Incendio intencionado en Molinaseca, León*

Un incendio de origen intencionado permanece activo en Molinaseca (León) y alcanza ya el nivel 2, según han informado fuentes de la Consejería de Fomento y Medio Ambiente.

El fuego comenzó a las 18.50 a las afueras del municipio en una nave industrial y fue declarado el nivel 2 a las 19.33 horas, ya que la cercanía al municipio podía poner en riesgo a los bienes y a la población, aunque por el momento no se han producido evacuaciones.

En la extinción del fuego trabajan 70 efectivos de la Junta y del Ministerio, además de una dotación de bomberos de Ponferrada. Actualmente actúan en la zona cuatro helicópteros, dos cuadrillas helitransportadas, una brigada de refuerzo de incendios forestales de Tabuyo, dos cuadrillas de tierra, tres autobombas, un bulldozer, cuatro agentes medioambientales y un técnico.

----------


## perdiguera

Aparte de que es muy desesperante lo de los incendios, un día sí y otro también, es muy triste contemplar cómo las autoridades que salen en los medios dicen frases del tenor siguiente: 


> tienen la esperanza de que se estabilice en las próximas horas.


¿Pero no están ellos para estabilizarlo o acaso confían en que la madre naturaleza haga el trabajo que a ellos le corresponde?¿No tienen los medios suficientes o los han recortado?
O esta otra:



> Las llamas lograron superar el perímetro establecido aunque se ha logrado "reconducir", dijo Gutiérrez, quien indicó que la parte superior de este foco está estable y la que permanece sin control es la del oeste.


De verdad quedan muy bien para el que no se fije pero de pena para los que nos fijamos.
¿Cómo es posible que una derrota se convierta en victoria? Sólo con caradura. Sólo le ha faltado decir que el oeste no depende de él.
Y así nos va, no hay incendio que se apague en poco tiempo y el que se apaga, casi siempre, es porque ya no hay nada que arda.
¿Por qué han debido enviar los soldados de la UME desde la península?
¿Por qué no hay un batallón en Canarias?
¿A cuanto asciende el recorte en Bomberos?
¿A quién se le ocurre recortar ahí, en eso, con la temporada que llevamos tan seca?
Hay tantos interrogantes que a veces dan ganas de bajarse, cada vez más frecuentemente, y ponerse a caminar en otra dirección.
Y no sigo que me sube la tensión.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Por qué han debido enviar los soldados de la UME desde la península?
> ¿Por qué no hay un batallón en Canarias?


En Canarias hay dos destacamentos, uno en Los Rodeos y otro en Gando, pertenecientes al BIEM II de Morón de la Frontera.

Aunque bien es cierto que ante un fuego de unas dimensiones importantes, esos dos destacamentos lo único que pueden hacer es mirar... y esperar a que venga el resto del BIEM II u otros en su ayuda.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Algunos piensas que están esperando a que llegue a una zona sin vegetación o algo por el estilo.
Y encima que en Canarias, con el "poco verde" relativamente hablando, que hay, se quema.
Entre que no llueve y esto...

----------


## perdiguera

Yo creo que la diferencia entre destacamento y batallón es tan importante como  para que arda más terreno o no arda nada. Y aquí tenéis la explicación.

La escuadra es la base del sistema del ejército español y está formada por 4 hombres mandados por un cabo.
Los pelotones están formados por dos escuadras de cuatro hombres y mandadas por un cabo 1º o sargento. Tres pelotones forman una sección, mandada por un alférez o un teniente.
Una compañía, en el ámbito militar, se compone normalmente por entre 4 y 7 pelotones (2 secciones, aproximadamente unos 100 efectivos). Está dirigida por un capitán.
De dos a seis compañías, escuadrones o baterías, dependiendo del arma que se trate (infantería, caballería o artillería) forman un batallón mandado por un coronel o un teniente coronel. El batallón consta de entre 300 a 1000 miembros.
Un regimiento es una unidad militar que agrupa a varios batallones, normalmente entre dos y cuatro, y es mandado por un coronel con su plana mayor.
Los regimientos actuales suelen agrupar entre 2.000 y 3.000 hombres, dependiendo de su estado operativo y la doctrina existente en sus fuerzas armadas.

La palabra destacamento no hace mención a ningún esquema de tropas sino a un lugar o cuartel donde se alojan tropas generalmente fuera del cuartel principal.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por eso mismo digo que los dos destacamentos en Canarias lo único que pueden hacer es mirar... no tienen ni efectivos ni medios para poder atajar un incendio como éste.

----------


## embalses al 100%

*Unos 1.800 vecinos de Vilaflor (Tenerife), evacuados ante el incendio*


   Unos 1.800 vecinos de Vilaflor, en la isla de Tenerife, han sido evacuados antes la evolución del incendio de Tenerife, decisión que ha sido adoptada por la dirección del Plan Canario de Protección Civil y Atención de Emergencias por Incendios Forestales (INFOCA), que ostenta el Consejero de Economía, Hacienda y Seguridad del Ejecutivo autonómico.

   La evacuación de los vecinos se está realizando por la carretera de Granadilla de Abona, ante el incendio que afecta a Guía de Isora, Adeje y Vilaflor, y debido a que al avance del fuego por el flanco Este, según ha comunicado el Gobierno de Canarias.

   Asimismo, para la evacuación se ha dispuesto tres guaguas para los aproximadamente 200 vecinos de Vilaflor que no disponen de medios de transporte.

   Los desalojados serán instalados en un albergue que se ha habilitado en el pabellón de Granadilla. Asimismo, se ha organizado a través del Servicio de Urgencias Canario (SUC) el traslado de cinco personas de movilidad reducida hacia Hospiten Sur.

   Finalmente, se indicó que para llevar a cabo esta evacuación, colaboran junto al Ayuntamiento de Vilaflor, efectivos de la Guardia Civil, Cruz Roja, Cabildo de Tenerife, así como del Grupo de Emergencias y Seguridad (GES).

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Nivel de gravedad potencial: 2* 

*ARAGÓN*

Zaragoza

Zaragoza. Inicio: 17/07/2012  
Actualización: 18/07/2012 a las 08:35  
Nivel de gravedad potencial: 2 
Estado: Controlado 

Área afectada: 
Zaragoza

MEDIOS Y RECURSOS 
Medios estatales MAGRAMA 
1 HK - Plasencia del Monte 
1 AA - Torrejón 
1 BRIF/A - Daroca  
1 AA - Zaragoza  

*CANARIAS* 

Sta. Cruz de Tenerife

El Paso (Isla de La Palma) Inicio: 16/07/2012  
Actualización: 17/07/2012 a las 21:19  
Nivel de gravedad potencial: 2 
Estado: Controlado 

Área afectada: 
El Paso   

EVACUACIÓN 
Todos los evacuados han regresado a sus domicilios, a excepción de los habitantes de dos 
viviendas quemadas.

CARRETERAS CORTADAS 
LP-212, LP-301, LP-214, LP-2. 

DAÑOS EN VIVIENDAS 
Algunas viviendas y vehículos afectados.

MEDIOS Y RECURSOS 
Bomberos 
1 Hidroavión 
Retenes 
Medios estatales 
Guardia Civil 
1 BRIF/A - La Palma (MAGRAMA) 

Adeje/Vilaflor (Tenerife)

Inicio: 15/07/2012  
Actualización: 18/07/2012 a las 09:57  
Nivel de gravedad potencial: 2 
Estado: Activo 

Área afectada: 
Adeje   
Guía de Isora   
Vilaflor   

HERIDOS 
Un Bombero herido grave al volcar el camión cuando se dirigían a la extinción.

EVACUACIÓN 
Adeje - 90 personas 
Vilaflor - 438 personas, 10 de ellas alojadas en pabellón deportivo de Granadilla de Abona. 
Guía de Isora - 1 persona 

CARRETERAS CORTADAS 
TF-567, TF-21, TF-38, TF-585, TF-583, TF-51 

MEDIOS Y RECURSOS 
Policía Local 
Bomberos 
Brigadas Forestales 
5 Helicópteros 
Medios estatales 
Guardia Civil 
MAGRAMA 
2 AA - Torrejón 
1 AA - Málaga  
1 HK - Los Rodeos 
UME 
245 Efectivos. 47 vehículos (11 Autobombas, 4 Nodrizas, 5 Camiones, 4 Vehículos de comunicaciones, 4 Vehículos VAMTAC, 2 Ambulancias, 6 Vehículos ligeros, 4 Autobuses, 4 Vehículos de transporte, 1 Cisterna)

*Nivel de gravedad potencial: 0* 

*CASTILLA Y LEÓN* 

Burgos

Villagonzalo Pedernales. Inicio: 17/07/2012  
Actualización: 17/07/2012 a las 19:35  
Nivel de gravedad potencial: 0 
Estado: Extinguido 

Área afectada: 
Villagonzalo Pedernales

*ANDALUCÍA* 

Málaga 

Estepona. Inicio: 17/07/2012  
Actualización: 18/07/2012 a las 09:50  
Estado: Controlado 

Área afectada: 
Estepona

MEDIOS Y RECURSOS 
Medios estatales MAGRAMA 
1 HK - La Almoraima

*CATALUÑA* 

Barcelona 

Calders. Inicio: 17/07/2012 18:25 
Actualización: 18/07/2012 a las 06:55  
Superficie (Ha): 40 
Estado: Activo 

Área afectada: 
Calders   

CARRETERAS CORTADAS 
N-414C

*EXTREMADURA*

Badajoz 

Oliva de Mérida. Inicio: 17/07/2012 12:00 
Actualización: 17/07/2012 a las 23:41  
Superficie (Ha): 50 
Estado: Controlado 

Área afectada: 
Oliva de Mérida   

Puebla de la Reina. Inicio: 17/07/2012  
Actualización: 17/07/2012 a las 17:32  
Estado: Controlado 

Área afectada: 
Puebla de la Reina

MEDIOS Y RECURSOS 
Medios estatales MAGRAMA 
1 BRIF/A - Pinofranqueado 
2 AA - Talavera la Real

*GALICIA*

Orense 

Xinzo de Limia. Inicio: 17/07/2012  
Actualización: 17/07/2012 a las 14:11  
Estado: Extinguido 

Área afectada: 
Xinzo de Limia

*ISLAS BALEARES*

Algaida. Inicio: 17/07/2012  
Actualización: 18/07/2012 a las 10:01  
Estado: Activo 

Área afectada: 
Algaida   

MEDIOS Y RECURSOS 
Medios estatales MAGRAMA 
1 AA - Pollensa  

Calvià. Inicio: 16/07/2012  
Actualización: 17/07/2012 a las 11:13  
Estado: Activo 
Área afectada: 
Calvià   

MEDIOS Y RECURSOS 
Medios estatales MAGRAMA 
1 AA  Pollensa

--------------------

Fuente: Protección Civil

----------


## embalses al 100%

Joe...
Que barbaridad.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

No hay palabras para describir lo que está pasando este año en España con los incendios...en España no hay justicia, sino con el primer muerto por incendiar ya se le acababan las ganas a otros de provocar incendios :Mad:

----------


## sergi1907

Las llamas han afectado más de 700 hectáreas | Los Mossos habían pedido el confinamiento de la población de la localidad de forma preventiva

Barcelona. (Redacción).- El incendio forestal declarado en la zona del Serrat de la Rovira de Sant Feliu de Sasserra, en la comarca barcelonesa del Bages, que ha afectado ya a más de 700 hectáreas y unas setenta dotaciones de los Bomberos de la Generalitat continúan trabajando para controlarlo.

Los Mossos d'Esquadra habían pedido el confinamiento de la población de la localidad de forma preventiva y para evitar afectaciones por el humo tras el incendio. Además del confinamiento de los vecinos de Sant Feliu, los Mossos han desalojado o confinado preventivamente seis masías de la zona (el Mas Comesòlibes, la masia Puiglluçà, la masía la Jordana, la masía Peonelles, cal Serranet y can Nazari).

En el lugar donde se están produciendo las tareas de extinción se han desplazado, durante la tarde, dos ambulancias del Sistema dEmergències Mèdiques (SEM) y 13 patrullas de los Mossos dEsquadra.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...-el-bages.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Dios santo... espero que se haya vuelto loco el satélite  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lamentable, por no decir otra cosa  :Mad: 



A éste paso no va a quedar un sólo árbol  :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Otra vez?
¿O es un informe?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Otra vez?
> ¿O es un informe?


Informe informe. Déjate, era ya lo que nos faltaba, que esos incendios se reactivaran  :Mad:

----------


## perdiguera

Ahí no hay reactivación posible, por desgracia se quemó todo.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Fuente: http://www.diariovasco.com/agencias/...207210037.html



Molina de Aragón (Guadalajara), 21 jul (EFE).- El incendio forestal declarado esta tarde en las cercanías de Molina de Aragón (Guadalajara) se da por estabilizado aunque en estos momentos continúan trabajando 30 medios y un total de 123 personas, ha informado el Centro de Incendios Regional.

Durante toda la noche los retenes medioambientales contra incendios del Infocam y Agentes Medioambientales de la Junta quedarán desplegados para evitar un rebrote de las llamas.

Los bomberos de los parques de Sigüenza y Molina, pertenecientes al Consorcio de Bomberos de la Diputación, que han colaborado en las labores de extinción ya se han retirado a sus bases.

El fuego ha comenzado a la altura del kilómetro 4 de la GU-418 provocado por una máquina cosechadora que trabajaba en una parcela junto a la carretera, ha informado a Efe el alcalde de Molina de Aragón, Jesús Herranz.

Desde este lugar se ha extendido a la Finca de Novella, propiedad de Manuel Pizarro, que en el momento de los hechos se encontraba en la misma y la ha abandonado por precaución, según fuentes de la Guardia Civil.

En incendio se ha declarado en un territorio bastante agreste que está situado en la comarca del Señorío de Molina de Aragón, aunque está relativamente alejado de la zona en la que se produjo el incendio del Ducado de Medinacelli en el año 2005, en el que murieron los once integrantes del retén de Cogolludo cuando trabajaban en las labores de extinción. EFE

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Medios aéreos y terrestres trabajan en la extinción de dos incendios que se han declarado esta tarde en los municipios de Villar del Arzobispo y Andilla, ambos en la comarca de Los Serranos de Valencia, a consecuencia, al parecer, de sendos rayos.

Según fuentes del Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias, diez medios aéreos y seis brigadas apoyados por dos autobombas y dos vehículos de bomberos, están en el lugar para extinguir el fuego, que evoluciona favorablemente.

El incendio se ha declarado sobre las 18.40 horas en estas dos zonas, afectadas esta tarde por una tormenta con rayos, lo que al parecer ha provocado los dos fuegos.

La zona de Andilla ya resultó afectada por un incendio que comenzó el pasado 29 de junio y fue dado por extinguido 18 días después tras arrasar 19.940 hectáreas de arbolado y matorral. 


Fuente: http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=1216636

----------


## Luján

Si es que....

A este paso, en septiembre ya no quedarán terrenos arbolados en Valencia.

En parte la misma tormenta que los causó ayudará a extinguirlos, porque también dejó agua.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Otra vez Andilla, hay que ver...  :Mad:

----------


## perdiguera

J*er quema sobre quemado. Lo nunca visto.

----------


## Luján

> J*er quema sobre quemado. Lo nunca visto.


Queda zona sin quemar. Aún queda. Poca, pero algo hay.

Lo que sí que ambos nuevos fuegos están muy cerca uno del otro y ambos del anterior.

http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...go/922893.html

Parece que consiguieron atajarlos rápido.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues menos mal, sino ya sería la peor catástrofe(más de la que hay ya).

----------


## embalses al 100%

1.000 hectáreas en 6 horas en Alt Empordá. Puede convertirse en otra gran catástrofe...


*El fuego del Alt Empordà obliga a quedarse en casa a los vecinos de varios pueblos de la comarca
*



"Hay mucho humo, no se ve nada", decía Josep esta tarde, responsable del restaurante El Corral de Llers, en Llers (Girona), una de las pequeñas localidades del Alt Empordà que vive amenazada por el incendio que se ha iniciado antes de las 13 horas en La Jonquera y que ha quemado 1.000 hectáreas y dejado sin suministro eléctrico a 3.800 abonados. Hablamos con Josep poco después de que una patrulla de Mossos d'Esquadra le haya ordenado que se prepare para desalojar. "El fuego viene hacia el sur y los Mossos nos dicen que tenemos que salir, supongo que hacia Figueres", confiesa este hostelero.

Marc, de Agullana, está intentando llegar a su masía en coche. Estaba con unos amigos en Port de la Selva y cuando se ha enterado ha cogido inmediatamente el coche para volver a casa. No puede. "Está todo cerrado, me dicen que no puedo llegar", dice. Las carreteras de la zona o están cerradas o están colmadas de coches. Marc tratará de dar la vuelta por Cadaqués. Lo tiene complicado. Está nervioso porque "no se sabe nada de la masía" y no tiene manera de saberlo. Su hermano está en Biure, otro de los pueblos afectados, y le ha dicho que "están en la Sociedad del pueblo, al lado de la plaza mayor, y están apagando el fuego ahí mismo".

También de Agullana es Pere Pineda que está en La Jonquera, donde dice sentir "gran impotencia". El motivo es que no tiene ni idea de en qué estado está su casa. "El fuego se reactiva con este maldito viento", lamenta Pere que agrega: "Con este viento los aviones no pueden volar y no se puede hacer nada".

Los Bomberos de la Generalitat han pedido esta tarde el confinamiento de los vecinos de Agullana, Campmany, Biure, Vilarnadal, Sant Climent Sescebes, Masarac, Llers y Pont de Molins. Estos municipios tienen más de siete mil habitantes. Los agentes piden que cierren puertas y ventanas. Asimismo, han solicitado a los ciudadanos que no se acerquen a la zona del incendio, ya que el fuego quema sin control y el viento está dificultado mucho el trabajo de los bomberos.

Emergencias ha infomado que ha evacuado a los vecinos de Viladamat y se las he enviado al polideportivo de Figueres que está actuando como punto de encuentro para los evacuados en la zona.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> 1.000 hectáreas en 6 horas en Alt Empordá. Puede convertirse en otra gran catástrofe...
> 
> 
> *El fuego del Alt Empordà obliga a quedarse en casa a los vecinos de varios pueblos de la comarca
> *
> 
> 
> 
> "Hay mucho humo, no se ve nada", decía Josep esta tarde, responsable del restaurante El Corral de Llers, en Llers (Girona), una de las pequeñas localidades del Alt Empordà que vive amenazada por el incendio que se ha iniciado antes de las 13 horas en La Jonquera y que ha quemado 1.000 hectáreas y dejado sin suministro eléctrico a 3.800 abonados. Hablamos con Josep poco después de que una patrulla de Mossos d'Esquadra le haya ordenado que se prepare para desalojar. "El fuego viene hacia el sur y los Mossos nos dicen que tenemos que salir, supongo que hacia Figueres", confiesa este hostelero.
> ...


Uno tras otro.... :Mad:  

Esperemos que lo extingan cuanto antes....

Saludos :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

De momento van tres muertos y 19 heridos, y toda una comarca confinada sin poder salir de casa.

----------


## sergi1907

El conseller d'Interior, Felip Puig, afirma que los Bomberos están "desbordados" por la magnitud de un incendio que tiene un nuevo foco en Portbou | El incendio arrancó en el Pertús y pasó a Catalunya.

Barcelona. (Redacción y Agencias).- El incendio de La Jonquera tiene "desbordados" a los bomberos que trabajan en él. Ése es el diagnóstico del conseller d'Interior, Felip Puig, que ha hecho balance de las consecuencias del fuego. Puig ha concretado que las llamas han calcinado ya 6.000 hectáreas y que la principal preocupación ahora es el nuevo foco del fuego que ha comenzado en Portbou, donde se han vivido escenas de pánico. Algunas personas han saltado al mar al verse atrapadas por las llamas, lo que le ha costado la vida a una joven, una de las dos personas muertas por los incendios que asolan l'Alt Empordà. Diversas barcas que navegaban por la zona se han acercado al lugar para intentar ayudar a los que huían del fuego. Hay numerosos desaparecidos. 

En torno a las 20:30 horas, la consellería de Interior ha dictado una orden de confinamiento para todos los habitantes del Alt Empordà. Previamente, en torno a las 19:00, el titular de Interior, Felip Puig, ha explicado que el fuego inicial, el que afecta a La Jonquera, comenzó en territorio francés, en El Pertús, y que ha dejado un muerto por paro cardíaco y al menos tres heridos: un ciudadano francés que presenta quemaduras en el 80% de su cuerpo y cuya vida peligra y otros dos que trabajaban como voluntarios en la extinción de las llamas.

El conseller ha añadido que el cierre de Portbou deja el túnel del Cadí como única salida hacia Francia, por lo que se ha levantado la barrera del peaje para permitir la libre circulación.

Figueres
Mientras tanto, los Bomberos de la Generalitat y franceses trabajan para extinguir un incendio muy activo que se ha declarado poco antes de las 13.00 horas en el término de la Jonquera (Girona), muy cerca de la carretera N-II y la autopista AP-7. El fuego avanza sin control y se acerca ya a Figueres, tras afectar a más de miles de hectáreas. En la ciudad, en colegio La Salle se ha habilitado para acoger a los desalojados.

A pesar de los múltiples medios destinados para la extición, el fuego arde sin control y avivado por la tramuntana, que soplá a más de 90 km/h, lo que impide que los medios aéreos participen en las labores. Entre los medios disponibles se encuentran dos dotaciones d elos Bomberos de Aragón ofertadas por el Ministerio del Interior y que se han sumado al los equipos de trabajo cuando la Generalitat ha solicitado formalmente ayuda al Ejecutivo.

El fuego está muy cerca del núcleo de La Jonquera y ya se han empezado a desalojar las zonas de la Porta Catalana, el Mas, la zona Escudero y de algunos barrios de La Jonquera. Los evacuados están siendo dirigidos al pabellón municipal, en el que ya se alojan 200 personas, y se ha pedido a la gente que se cierre dentro de su casa. Los Bomberos de la Generalitat de Catalunya han pedido a los vecinos de los municipios de la Jonquera, Agullana, Capmany, Biure, Vilarnadal, Sant Climent Sescebes, Llers, Pont de Molins y Masarac que se queden recluidos en casa y cierren puertas y ventanas. El incendio que ha quemado ya unas 8.000 hectáreas. Además, los Mossos d'Esquadra han desalojado la casa de colonias Estanys de Capmany y han trasladado a los 74 menores y los 17 adultos que había en su interior a la base militar de Sant Climent Sescebes.

Las vías cortadas registran varios kilómetros de colas. Para contrarrestar esta situación, la barrera del peaje de Figueres se ha levantado. "El fuego esta muy activo y la situación es muy complicada, la situación es crítica", han reconocido los Bomberos de la Generalitat.



http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...ista-ap-7.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Dios...
Se van a quemar los Pirineos también...

----------


## Luján

Las imágenes que han puesto en el Telediario son impresionantes.

Las de las llamas, las del viento y las de los bomberos cortando una cadena de una verja para sacar a un perro de una finca que se estaba quemando.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Va a ser una noche muy larga y una semana muuuy larga...



Fuente: elPais

----------


## sergi1907

La situación es realmente dramática.

Según palabras del Consejero de Interior, el temor es que el fuego avance hacia la zona de La Garrotxa, zona del pantano de Sau, lo que podría quemar más de 20000 Hectáreas.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

El conseller de Interior, Felip Puig, ha informado que, en un incendio declarado esta tarde en Portbou, varias personas han salido de sus coches cuando circulaban por la carretera N-260, al verse rodeadas por el fuego, y han intentado huir desplazándose por un acantilado, y que en algunos casos incluso se han lanzado al mar.

Este ha sido el caso de dos personas que han fallecido tras precipitarse al agua, un ciudadano francés de 60 años y una menor de 15 que ha perecido ahogada, mientras que otras quince personas han resultado heridas, tres de gravedad y doce leves de gravedad, según ha señalado el conseller.

Por otro lado, a causa del incendio originado este mediodía en La Junquera, otra persona, de edad avanzada, ha fallecido en Llers debido a un ataque al corazón que ha sufrido por efecto del fuego.

Además de estas tres víctimas mortales, una persona de nacionalidad francesa se encuentra hospitalizada en estado grave con quemaduras en el 80% de su cuerpo, mientras que otras tres personas han sufrido heridas leves. 

El incendio que se ha declarado hacia las 13 horas en La Junquera (Gerona) ya ha quemando 7.000 hectáreas de bosque y ha obligado a confinar en sus casas a los vecinos de esta localidad y de los municipios cercanos de Agullana, Capmany, Biure, Vilarnadal, Sant Climent Sescebes, Masarac, Llers y Pont de Molins, en la comarca del Alt Empordà, han informado los Bomberos.

Los Mossos d'Esquadra han desalojado la casa de colonias Estanys de Capmany y han trasladado a los 74 menores y los 17 adultos que había en su interior a la base militar de Sant Climent Sescebes.

El fuego avanza sin control debido al fuerte viento de tramontana que sopla en la zona y la gran columna de humo que ha generado puede verse desde toda la comarca.

Como medida preventiva, los Mossos d'Esquadra han pedido a los vecinos de seis pueblos de la comarca del Alto Ampurdán que se queden en casa y cierren puertas y ventanas.

Asimismo han solicitado a los ciudadanos que no se acerquen a la zona del incendio, ya que el fuego quema sin control y el viento está dificultado mucho el trabajo de los bomberos.

Los agentes han desalojado a los trabajadores de una empresa que se encuentra en el punto quilométrico 6'5 de la autopista AP-7, mientras los bomberos han utilizando helicópteros para desalojar a los habitantes de las masías aisladas, que han sido trasladados al pabellón polideportivo de La Jonquera.

Este pabellón ha llegado a albergar hasta 150 personas a primera hora de la tarde, pero a medida que el viento ha ido desplazando el humo hacia otras localidades los vecinos de La Junquera han ido volviendo a sus casas y el pabellón está en estos momentos vacío.

La intensa humareda que proviene del incendio ha afectado al túnel del AVE que atraviesa la frontera con Francia, lo que ha obligado a cortar la circulación de trenes de alta velocidad entre Figueras (Gerona) y Perpiñán (Francia) por falta de visibilidad.

La autopista AP-7 y la carretera N-II, en La Junquera, están cortadas en los dos sentidos de la marcha desde poco después del inicio del incendio, y los vehículos han sido desviados hacia la salida 4 de la AP-7, donde se ha formado una larga cola de vehículos, según ha informado el Servei Català de Transit (SCT).

También está cortada la carretera Gi-500 a Agullana y los Bomberos han pedido a los Mossos d'Esquadra que corten las carreteras Gi-502 y Gi-504.

Efectivos terrestres y aéreos de los bomberos franceses se han sumado a las labores de extinción y la Generalitat ha pedido al ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente que incorpore tres medios aéreos.

Unas sesenta dotaciones terrestres de los Bomberos de la Generalitat continúan trabajando para controlar el incendio que avanza con mucha intensidad empujado por la fuerte tramontana, con rachas que superan los 90 kilómetros por hora.

Los medios aéreos están esperando que mejoren las condiciones meteorológicas para descargar agua, ya que la previsión indica que a partir de media tarde la intensidad del viento puede disminuir.


Fuente: http://www.larazon.es/noticia/1851-u...autopista-ap-7

----------


## sergi1907

Todas las salidas hacia Francia están cortadas, sólo se puede acceder por el Tunel del Cadí, de peaje, donde han levantado las barreras.

----------


## ben-amar

He visto las imagenes en el telediario sobre La Jonquera. Es impresionante.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Fotos del incendio de La Jonquera:




















Fuente: http://www.20minutos.es/galeria/8757...uera/cataluna/

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Ya van 13.000ha, como no le paren pronto los pies, lleva el mismo camino que los de Valencia :Frown:

----------


## sergi1907

La Tramontana sigue soplando con fuerza, eso no ayudará a controlarlo.

La última hora es que el fuego está peligrosamente cerca de la localidad de Llers, además a varias localidades sin luz

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Un incendio en Lorca(Murcia) ha calcinado 700m2 de pinar adulto en la sierra del Calar y el cerro de Las Minas

----------


## F. Lázaro

El fuego avanza muy rápido. Según acabo de leer, avanza a 6 km/h con dos frentes y hace mucho viento. Con esas condiciones, poco o nada se puede hacer para atacarlo directamente, lo único hacer cortafuegos y limitar su avance e intentar ahogarlo.

Y lo peor de todo es que como entre en La Garrotxa, a ver cómo narices le meten mano al fuego...

----------


## sergi1907

Esa es la principal preocupación, como entre el La Garrotxa la cosa se pondrá muy fea.

Aquí podréis ver multitud de fotografías del incendio http://comunitat.diaridegirona.cat/g...a/44940/1.html

Personalmente me quedo con esta


Se la mandaría a todos nuestros políticos, que sigan recortando sueldos a esta gente y regateando medios para ellos poder seguir viviendo con todo lujo

----------


## embalses al 100%

La situación es crítica. 
Seguro que mañana ya se pueden contemplar la zona arrasada y el humo desde el satélite.

Algunos videos:

http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=j&...PKQ9Y3WoDVEPFA

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Pffff que videos :Frown: 


me temo lo peor....que entre en la Garrotxa.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Fuente:http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...poblacion.html


Las causas del incendio de Portbou oscilan entre un coche averiado y una colilla de tabaco

----------


## sergi1907

Según informaciones en directo de TV3, se reactivan los frentes de La Jonquera

----------


## Luján

> La situación es crítica. 
> *Seguro que mañana ya se pueden contemplar la zona arrasada y el humo desde el satélite*.
> 
> Algunos videos:
> 
> http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=j&...PKQ9Y3WoDVEPFA


Ya se ve en las imágenes de ayer: http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/i....aqua.721.250m

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Fuente: http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/0...343028448.html


El incendio declarado este domingo en la frontera franco-española a la altura de Perthus, municipio del departamento galo de Pirineos Orientales, está bajo control en la parte francesa, según han informado fuentes municipales, mientras que el flanco occidental ha crecido.

El gobernador de ese departamento, René Bidal, indicó en declaraciones recogidas por los medios locales que se ha entrado ya en una fase de vigilancia y explicó que hacia las 07:00 horas (05:00 GMT) las aeronaves realizaron descargas con producto retardante para evitar que se reanudara.

Por su parte, el conseller de Interior de la Generalitat de Cataluña, Felip Puig, ha estimado este lunes en unas 9.000 hectáreas las calcinadas hasta el momento por el incendio forestal en el Empordà (Gerona) en un perímetro de afectación de entre 12.000 y 13.000 hectáreas.

En una atención a los medios en el centro de mando de Figueres, ha calificado el incendio de "muy importante" en el que trabajan unos 300 bomberos, un centenar de voluntarios, un centenar de agentes de Mossos d'Esquadra y Protección Civil.

El conseller ha asegurado que durante la noche se ha trabajado en los flancos: el oriental, que se ha ido contenido aunque ha tenido una "cierta progresión", y el occidental, que ha crecido ligeramente.

Puig ha señalado que en éste último existen "tres puntos frágiles" donde la fuerza con la que sople el viento será determinante y los Bomberos están trabajando intensamente para evitar que entre en zonas boscosas.

Ha afirmado que el viento de tramuntana está girando y que es el flanco occidental el que tendrá un "mayor riesgo", y ha señalado los puntos más conflictivos entre Avinyonet y Terrades, Darnius bajo el pantano de Boadella y la zona norte bajo La Jonquera.

El conseller ha agradecido la colaboración de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME) del Ejército, con entre 150 y 200 efectivos, y la de los bomberos y medios aéreos franceses.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Barcelona. (Redacción).- El conseller del Interior, Felip Puig, ha anunciado el fallecimiento de uno de los heridos en el incendio de La Jonquera. Se trata de un hombre francés de 64 años que presentaba heridas en el 80% de su cuerpo y que había sido hallado en una carretera.

Con esta ya son cuatro las personas fallecidas por los incendios en el Alt Empordà. Ayer, un hombre de 75 años murió a consecuencia de un ataque el corazón en la Jonquera y otras dos personas de nacionalidad francesa, un padre de 60 años y su hija de 16, murieron al caer por un acantilado cuando trataban de escapar de las llamas del incendio de Portbou.

Según el último comunicado del Departament de Salut, ocho personas continúan ingresadas en diversos centros, seis de las cuales en estado grave. En la Unidad de Quemados del Hospital Vall d'Hebron hay cuatro ingresados en estado grave en el Hospital Trueta de Girona ingresaron cuatro pacientes, dos de ellos continúan en la UCI y los otros dos están en observación. En las últimas horas, el Sistema de Emergencias Médicas ha realizado 44 asistencias sanitarias relacionadas con los incendios.


Fuente: http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...t-emporda.html

----------


## sergi1907

Una fotografía de Barcelona donde se ve todo el humo que está llegando del incendio



http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...barcelona.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Dios, la cosa está muy descontrolada...
13.000 hectáreas en un solo día.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Fuente: http://www.europapress.es/sociedad/m...723114541.html





El consejero de Interior de la Generalitat de Cataluña, Felip Puig, alerta de que este mediodía "vuelven a darse las condiciones para rebrotes del incendio o afectaciones a nuevas zonas", después de que el fuego ya haya afectado 13.000 hectáreas en el Ampordá, con un perímetro de 63 kilómetros.

   En declaraciones a los periodistas, el consejero ha informado de que "este es un incendio que no ha progresado más, está todavía activo, no está en fase de control, hay puntos en el interior del perímetro que van rebrotando y que no habían quemado".

   Según el consejero, el incendio de La Jonquera se inició en la zona de aparcamiento de camiones de El Pertus, en la N-II, y en la de Portbou en la carretera N-260, "más que previsiblemente por un descuido, por una negligencia o imprudencia, una colilla por la ventana u otro artefacto que haya podido producir la primera ignición".

   Puig confía en que a lo largo de este lunes puede llegar a una "cierta fase de control" del incendio, y prevén que todo el fuego se concentre en el frente occidental, hacia el interior.

   Según el consejero, entre las zonas más complicadas está el frente en la zona de Cantallops, al norte, es un frente inaccesible, desde El Pertús, Cantallops hasta la carretera de Sant Climent, que se ha asignado a la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME).

   También la zona norte y sur de Darnius, al norte del embalse de Boadella, y la zona del pueblo de Boadella, "son las zonas más frágiles" que esperan poder controlar porque si no el fuego podría llegar a zonas más frondosas de la Alta Garrotxa.

   "El frente oriental está relativamente contenido porque el viento ha ido amainando, cambiando a Marinada y Llevant, la plana del golfo de Roses no debería preocuparse demasiado", ha indicado.

   Han habido 21 municipios con afectaciones de servicio eléctrico, los más afectados Agullana, Capmany, Maçanet, Darnius, Sant Climent, Espolla, Sant Llorenç, Terrades, y el helicóptero de Endesa ya está sobrevolando la zona para detectar afectaciones.

   "Todo el servicio será difícil que pueda retomarse, pese a que la línea de Figueres-La Jonquera de media y alta tensión no ha quedado afectada, aunque sí las secundarias, por lo que se está intentando solucionar con grupos electrógenos", ha valorado.

   Durante la mañana de este lunes se ha reabierto la circulación de la autopista AP-7 y la carretera N-II, aunque persisten los cortes en seis vías secundarias.

   En el lugar están trabajando 140 vehículos de Bomberos, 500 bomberos, 200 efectivos de la UME activos en cada turno, un grupo importante de Bomberos franceses que ayudan en el flanco norte, 230 mossos d'Esquadra, 150 voluntarios ADF y otros apoyos de Protección Civil y policías locales.

----------


## sergi1907

14:12En Darnius se ha reactivado un foco y se teme que el fuego llegue al pueblo. La compañía eléctrica Endesa ha desplazado a 150 técnicos y ha movilizado 35 grupos electrógenos para restablecer el suministro de los afectados por el incendio del Alt Empordà, que este lunes a las 13.45 todavía dejaba a 927 clientes sin electricidad.

14:00Una colilla arrojada imprudentemente en un margen cerca de la frontera entre Le Pertús y La Jonquera ha sido el origen del incendio que ha calcinado más de 
13.000 hectáreas de 17 municipios del Alt Empordà, según han confirmado los agentes rurales de la Generalitat que investigan las causas del origen del fuego.

13:48El temor de que el fuego llegue a la Garrotxa sigue presente, y esperan controlar el incendio de cara a última hora de hoy. Las condiciones de viento mejorarán, será menos intenso. En la Garrtoxa hay mucha masa de bosque y sería fatal. La nube de humo y ceniza ha llegado hasta las comarcas de Tarragona y la isla de Menorca.

http://endirecto.lavanguardia.com/su...t-emporda.html

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí se puede ver el paisaje desolador que está quedando http://videos.lavanguardia.com/suces...-el-cielo.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.elperiodicoextremadura.co...es_669268.html

23/07/2012



El desalojo de una treintena de vecinos de la alquería Cambrón y un frente de tres kilómetros son, hasta ahora, el balance del incendio de dos focos desencadenado esta mañana en la comarca de Las Hurdes, en las cercanías de Cambroncito.

Los efectivos de Infoex y los refuerzos solicitados por la Junta al Gobierno central luchan contra las llamas que, a todas luces, avanzan sin control hacia el norte de la comarca. De hecho, el principal problema para la extinción se halla en el estado de la vegetación, muy seca, y que arde mucha rapidez.

Dada la situación, la Junta ha activado el Plan Territorial de Protección Civil de la Comunidad Autónoma de Extremadura (Platercaex) en Cambrón y Cambroncino ante la cercanía del incendio.

Los siete helicópteros trabajan en la zona, cinco de Extremadura, dos procedentes de la base de La Iglesuela (Toledo) y otro de El Bódon (Salamanca), y toman agua de la presa cacereña de Las Tapias', además de dos hidroaviones de la base salmantina de Matacán, según fuentes del Infoex.

Junto a los medios movilizados por el Infoex, el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente y por la Unidad Militar de Emergencias han desplazado más efectivos, que se ha instalado un Puesto de Mando Avanzado del 112 en Cambroncino. Desde allí se coordinan todos los trabajos, incluidos los que desarrollan sobre el terreno los efectivos de la Guardia Civil y de Cruz Roja.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.elperiodicoextremadura.co...on_669233.html



EUROPA PRESS 23/07/2012

La Consejería de Agricultura, Desarrollo Rural, Medio Ambiente y Energía de la Junta de Extremadura decreta el nivel 2 en un incendio declarado sobra las 10.20 de la mañana de hoy, en la localidad cacereña de Cambroncino, en la comarca de Las Hurdes.

El incendio se ha iniciado en dos focos distintos, pero las tareas de control y extinción se dificultan la sequedad de la vegetación.

Según informa Radio Nacional, se ha procedido a la evacuación de los 30 habitantes de Cambrón y el alcalde de Nuñomoral asegura a la emisora que el fuego se encuentra descontrolado.

En cumplimiento del decreto que regula el Plan de lucha contra Incendios Forestales de Extremadura (Plan Infoex), se ha solicitado el apoyo de medios estatales extraordinarios.

A esta hora trabajan en la zona efectivos del Plan Infoex, del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente (Magrama) y de la Unidad Militarde Emergencias (UME).

En concreto, se han desplazado a la zona del fuego dos helicópteros de la Brigada de Refuerzo de Incendios Forestales de Pinofranqueado y dos helicópteros 'Kamov' de gran capacidad (1 del Magrama y otro del Plan Infoex). También se han desplazado dos hidroaviones del Magrama y cuatro helicópteros del Infoex, al mismo tiempo que se espera la incorporación de otros dos hidroaviones del ministerio.

También trabajan sobre el terreno un bulldozer, siete camiones autobomba y otros siete retenes del Plan Infoex.

Tras la declaración del Nivel 2 se han sumado los efectivos de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias, en concreto un pelotón con tres camiones autobomba y un camión nodriza, mientras que están en camino nuevos efectivos.



Fuente: http://www.elperiodicoextremadura.co...on_669233.html
Imágenes: http://www.elperiodicoextremadura.co...des_33971.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

ANda, otro...
Cada vez que abro este hilo me pongo malo.

----------


## Galán

solo falta esto:

despues de Valencia, Castellón,Cataluña y ahora extremadura.

no tenemos perdon, quedara algo para nuestros descendientes sin que lo ayamos destrozado

Saludos foreros/as

----------


## sergi1907

Y estamos en julio, queda todo el mes de agosto :Mad:

----------


## Galán

Las imagenes lo dicen todo:

fotos de Lluis Serrat sacadas de internet.

----------


## sergi1907

Con este video sobran las palabras del pánico que se ha vivido, este es el incendio de Portbou http://videos.lavanguardia.com/20120...as-llamas.html

----------


## Galán

Que rrazon tienes:

queria comentar lo de los fallecidos, segun las noticias de diarios y medios de comunicación, pero sobran todas las palabras, 
con semejantes videos. Razon tienes chaval.

Saludos foreros/as

----------


## embalses al 100%

El video es espeluznante. El miedo que tuvieron que pasar esas personas que se encontraban ahí.
Y por Internet hay unas fotos incluso peores...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Con este video sobran las palabras del pánico que se ha vivido, este es el incendio de Portbou http://videos.lavanguardia.com/20120...as-llamas.html


Ese lo he visto esta tarde. Tremendo...  :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

*El fuego en Las Hurdes continúa activo, pero su progresión es casi nula*






> EUROPA PRESS 23/07/2012
> 
> El incendio declarado hoy en la comarca cacereña de Las Hurdes continúa activo en estos momentos, aunque en las últimas horas el fuego "ha experimentado una progresión prácticamente nula".
> 
> A esta hora continúan trabajando en la zona medios del Plan de lucha contra los incendios forestales de Extremadura (Plan Infoex), del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente (Magrama), de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME) y de las comunidades autónomas de Castilla y León y Castilla-La Mancha con el objetivo de "estabilizar el fuego antes de la retirada de los medios aéreos que tendrá lugar durante la noche".
> 
> De forma paralela "se sumarán más efectivos de tierra para seguir trabajando directamente sobre el incendio", según informa la Junta de Extremadura.
> 
> El presidente del Ejecutivo extremeño, José Antonio Monago, y el consejero de Agricultura, Desarrollo Rural, Medio Ambiente y Energía, José Antonio Echávarri, se desplazan a estas horas a la zona afectada por este incendio para "seguir sobre el terreno los trabajos de control y extinción que se están llevando a cabo".
> ...





> *La Unidad Militar de Emergencias desplaza a Las Hurdes 128 efectivos y 27 vehículos*
> 
> EUROPA PRESS 23/07/2012
> 
> *La Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME) desplaza a la comarca cacereña de Las Hurdes 128 efectivos del Batallones de Intervención en Emergencias de Madrid, así como 27 vehículos, de ellos seis autobombas y dos camiones nodriza*, para colaborar en las tareas de extinción del incendio declarado este lunes.
> 
> Este dispositivo ha sido reforzado por 28 militares más y ocho vehículos --de los cuales, tres son autobombas y una nodriza--- pertenecientes al BIEM V, que tiene su sede en León. Junto a ellos, dos hidroaviones del 43 Grupo del Ejército del Aire también participan para evitar la propagación de las llamas.
> 
> *Esta previsto que en las próximas horas, se desplazarán al incendio más efectivos del BIEM V para relevar al personal que ya se encuentra realizando ataque directo al fuego.*


Fuente: http://www.elperiodicoextremadura.com/

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Fuente: http://www.lavanguardia.com/20120723...la-vallon.html

Efectivos del Servicio de Prevención, Extinción de Incendios y Salvamento del Ayuntamiento de Alicante (SPEIS) y brigadas forestales han extinguido este lunes, con apoyo de medios aéreos, un incendio forestal que ha afectado a 2,5 hectáreas de monte bajo y matorrales en un paraje cercano al Pla de la Vallonga, en Alicante.

 Según ha informado la Concejalía de Seguridad del Ayuntamiento de Alicante, han participado en las labores de extinción dos unidades del SPEIS junto con efectivos de la Brigada Rural de Emergencia y una Brigada Aéreo Transportada de la Generalitat.

 En torno a las 17.40 horas, varios ciudadanos han dado aviso del fuego y se han movilizado hasta esa zona una bomba urbana pesada y una bomba nodriza del parque de bomberos del SPEIS, junto con las brigadas rurales de emergencia.

 Estos efectivos han accedido al incendio a través de las calles 5 y 10 del Pla de la Vallonga y, a su llegada, han comprobado que el fuego que tenía un foco de ignición y varios frentes que avanzaban rápidamente en una zona cuya orografía dificultaba la extinción.

 Tras la llegada de la brigada aéreo transportada, que ha combatido rápidamente el fuego junto con varias líneas de agua, los medios aéreos se han retirado en torno a las 18.45 horas y poco después, a las 19.15 horas se dio por controlado el incendio, que pudo ser extinguido apenas media hora después.

SIN DESALOJOS EN FÁBRICAS NI EN CASAS

 Según las mismas fuentes, no ha sido necesario desalojar las naves del polígono industrial ni las casas de la Serreta próximas al incendio forestal, que tampoco se han visto afectadas.

 Fuentes policiales han informado de que tres patrullas de la Policía Local junto con varios mandos se han desplazado a la zona afectada donde se ha organizado un puesto de mando avanzado.

 En cuanto al origen del incendio, fuentes del SPEIS y agentes de la Policía Local señalan que "no se puede determinar si el fuego ha sido provocado". 

Una vez extinguido el fuego, se ha retirado el operativo de intervención del SPEIS y ha permanecido en la zona una Brigada Rural de Emergencia para asegurar que se encuentra fuera de peligro y evitar así eventuales rebrotes.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Una meteorología totalmente favorable, con aumento de la humedad relativa, descenso de temperaturas y ausencia de viento, permite confiar a los responsables de la extinción de los incendios de Girona, que han causado ya cuatro víctimas mortales y afectado a 14.000 hectáreas, que los Bomberos serán capaces de frenar el fuego mañana.

"Las perspectivas son positivas desde un punto de vista climatológico", ha señalado el conseller de Interior, Felip Puig, quien ha concretado en casi un 50% el aumento de la humedad relativa hasta situarse esta noche en un 70%.

La temperatura bajará unos diez grados respecto a los últimos días y la ausencia de viento es el tercer factor que, según el conseller, debería permitir "que cada vez se perimetren más partes del fuego".

Felip Puig ha pedido de todas formas prudencia y ha detallado que las llamas han superado en algunos puntos el embalse de Boadella, donde se concentran buena parte de los trabajos para evitar que el incendio avance hacia la comarca de la Garrotxa.

Atacar al fuego durante la noche

Puig confía de todos modos en que las condiciones meteorológicas permitan "que los bomberos realicen ataques al fuego durante la noche para que, cuando por la mañana vuelva un viento de Levante moderado, que girará después a Poniente, las líneas de contención hayan fijado un perímetro.

El responsable de Interior de la Generalitat se ha declarado "mucho más optimista" que en las horas anteriores y ha puntualizado que los trabajos se concretarán esta noche en los frentes de Terrades, Darnius y el embalse de Boadella por un lado, y la zona de Cantallops y Cistella, que se ha reavivado esta tarde, por el otro.

Los medios aéreos reanudarán con la salida del sol su participación en las tareas de extinción y, a las 09.30, está prevista una reunión de los responsables del Control de Mando ubicado en el Parque de Bomberos de Figueres para analizar la situación.

Las instrucciones de confinamiento a los vecinos de las localidades de Cantallops, Darnius, Terrades, La Vajol, Albanyà, Sant Llorenç de la Muga y Agullana se han suavizado y pasan de las viviendas al interior de los núcleos urbanos.

El número de hectáreas afectadas asciende en este momento a 13.800, aunque las quemadas no superarían las 10.000, gracias al trabajo de los cerca de 1.300 efectivos que aportan los bomberos de la Generalitat y del gobierno francés, Unidades Militares de Emergencia, forestales y Mossos d'Esquadra.


Fuente: RTVE

----------


## sergi1907

Felip Puig afirma que la "sensación es positiva" debido a la mejora de las condiciones meteorológicas | El perímetro del fuego no ha avanzado | Hay cuatro carreteras secundarias cortadas en la zona.

Barcelona. (Redacción).- El conseller de Interior, Felip Puig, ha afirmado que la "sensación es positiva" respecto a la evolución del incendio del Alt Empordà. El conseller ha avanzado, con todas las precauciones, que se intentará que el fuego entre en fase de control este mediodía. Puig se ha mostrado prudente, pero ha admitido que se dan las condiciones para un "ataque definitivo" al fuego.

Puig ha informado de que el perímetro del incendio, de unos 63 kilómetros, no ha progresado, lo que permite afirmar que el fuego no avanza hacia los bosques de la Alta Garrotxa, uno de los principales temores en el día de ayer.

Los bomberos concentran sus esfuerzos en la carretera de Agullana, en el norte de Darnius, en el nuevo punto abierto de Boadella, en Terradas, al norte de Cantallops y se ha realizado un cortafuegos en Cistella. Los bomberos franceses actúan en el Perthus. El control de mando del operativo apenas destina refuerzos al foco oriental del fuego y centra ya todos los recursos en el occidental.

Entre 20 y 25 medios aéreos se han vuelto a incorporar a las tareas de extinción a la salida del sol. La climatología, al menos hasta el mediodía, estará de su parte: el viento está en calma -aunque a partir de las 15 horas llegará una marinada moderada de sur suroeste-, la humedad ha subido y las temperaturas han bajado. Felip Puig ha confirmado que "todo apunta a que continuarán las condiciones para seguir trabajando y acabar de contener las llamas para dar el perímetro por estabilizado". Hasta la tarde del viernes no se esperan lluvias.

Cuatro carreteras secundarias de Girona se mantienen este martes cortadas, según ha informado el Servei Català de Trànsit (SCT). Las vías cortadas son la GI-500, entre Agullana y la N-II; la GI-502, entre Darnius y la N-II; la GI-504, entre Terrades y Boadella, y la GI-510, entre Terrades y Gerds. Por otro lado, han vuelto a circular desde el inicio del servicio los trenes AVE entre Figueres y Perpignan, un recorrido interrumpido desde el domingo.

El perímetro afectado se mantiene estable en unas 13.800 hectáreas, aunque el conseller Puig ha matizado que al sobrevolarlo se ven algunas zonas no quemadas y otras sólo superficialmente, por lo que el número de hectáreas efectivamente quemadas se situaría entre 9.000 y 10.000. Un dispositivo de 1.500 personas ha trabajado durante toda la noche en las labores de extinción.

Protección Civil mantiene el confinamiento leve en Darnius, Terrades, La Vajol, Albanypa, Sant Llorenç de la Muga i Cantallops.

Por otro lado, unas 250 personas han sido desalojadas de cámpigns y masias y han pasado la noche en el pabellón nuevo de Figueres. Dado que hay personas de nacionalidad francesa, holandesa y alemana, Protección Civil ha avisado a los consulados de los respectivos países.

Unas 800 personas se han quedado sin servicio telefónico en las poblaciones de Llers, Terrades y Maçanet de Cabrenys.

Problemas de irritación pulmonar

El conseller Felip Puig ha recomendado a las personas de avanzada edad y a aquellas que tengan problemas respiratorios o sensibilidad que no salgan de sus casas si se encuentran en la zona. La falta de viento ha hecho que el humo se estanque, lo que puede causar irritación en los pulmones. No obstante, Puig ha recordado que los hospitales y centros de salud de la zona están preparados para actuar en estas condiciones.

Asimismo, el conseller ha advertido a la gente de que no tiene dichos problemas que no haga ningún tipo de deporte porque la apertura de los pulmones ante esta situación no es buena. "Además, también aconsejamos que la gente espere a ir a comprar a mañana, que será mucho mejor", ha expuesto Puig.

Por otro lado, ha recordado que las hipótesis de la causa del incendio se confirman y pide absoluta precaución a los fumadores para que no tiren las colillas al bosque. De hecho, el conseller ha apoyado que se denuncie a los que tiran colillas encendidas enviando fotos desde el móvil con la matrícula de vehículo infractor.

Un herido, en estado crítico

El conseller ha informado que ocho personas siguen ingresadas y que una de ellas está en estado crítico y con una evolución no positiva; este herido con quemadas es del incendio de Portbou y los familiares de dos de la víctimas francesas, con politraumatismo, podrían dejar la unidad de críticos este mismo martes.

El incendio de Portbou, extinguido

Los Bomberos de la Generalitat han dado por extinguido el incendio forestal de Portbou, que se originó domingo por la noche. Según las últimas informaciones del Cuerpo de Agentes Rurales, el fuego habría quemado 50 hectáreas de vegetación.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...-mediodia.html

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Felip Puig afirma que la "sensación es positiva" debido a la mejora de las condiciones meteorológicas | El perímetro del fuego no ha avanzado | Hay cuatro carreteras secundarias cortadas en la zona.
> 
> Barcelona. (Redacción).- El conseller de Interior, Felip Puig, ha afirmado que la "sensación es positiva" respecto a la evolución del incendio del Alt Empordà. El conseller ha avanzado, “con todas las precauciones”, que se intentará que el fuego entre en fase de control este mediodía. Puig se ha mostrado prudente, pero ha admitido que se dan las condiciones para un "ataque definitivo" al fuego.
> 
> Puig ha informado de que el perímetro del incendio, de unos 63 kilómetros, no ha progresado, lo que permite afirmar que el fuego no avanza hacia los bosques de la Alta Garrotxa, uno de los principales temores en el día de ayer.
> 
> Los bomberos concentran sus esfuerzos en la carretera de Agullana, en el norte de Darnius, en el nuevo punto abierto de Boadella, en Terradas, al norte de Cantallops y se ha realizado un cortafuegos en Cistella. Los bomberos franceses actúan en el Perthus. El control de mando del operativo apenas destina refuerzos al foco oriental del fuego y centra ya todos los recursos en el occidental.
> 
> Entre 20 y 25 medios aéreos se han vuelto a incorporar a las tareas de extinción a la salida del sol. La climatología, al menos hasta el mediodía, estará de su parte: el viento está en calma -aunque a partir de las 15 horas llegará una marinada moderada de sur suroeste-, la humedad ha subido y las temperaturas han bajado. Felip Puig ha confirmado que "todo apunta a que continuarán las condiciones para seguir trabajando y acabar de contener las llamas para dar el perímetro por estabilizado". Hasta la tarde del viernes no se esperan lluvias.
> ...


Buenas noticias....esperemos que lo controlen cuanto antes, antes de que cause más daños.


Saludos :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Este incendio está dejando imágenes dramáticas, como prueba este video http://videos.lavanguardia.com/20120...an-masiam.html

----------


## sergi1907

Sobran los comentarios

http://videos.lavanguardia.com/20120...a-cenizas.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Anda, otro daño más...
Menuda catástrofe.

----------


## sergi1907

Cinco medios aéreos trabajan en la zona más problemática y en la que se han concentrado esfuerzos durante la noche.



Girona. (Agencias).- Los Bomberos de la Generalitat centran este miércoles sus esfuerzos en la zona entre Terrades y Boadella (Girona) en el incendio del Empordà, que se encuentra en fase de control, según han informado a Europa Press fuentes del cuerpo.

Pese a que el incendio está en fase de control, los Bomberos piden a los vecinos que eviten hacer de curiosos para ver los efectos de las llamas y dejen libres los caminos, ya que según sus cálculos continuarán trabajando hasta el viernes para extinguirlo.

En declaraciones a los periodistas, el delegado del Govern en Girona, Eudald Casadesús, ha explicado que se han reducido los efectivos desplegados y que ahora están trabajando 50 dotaciones terrestres, seis medios aéreos -tres bombarderos, dos aviones de vigilancia y ataque y helicóptero-, y dos columnas de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME) y dos de Bomberos franceses con ocho camiones.

Sobre el estado de los heridos, ha explicado que uno sigue muy crítico en la unidad de quemados del Hospital de Vall d'Hebrón con el 75% del cuerpo quemado, mientras que otros tres han evolucionado favorablemente, así como la madre y el hijo hospitalizados por traumatismos en el Trueta de Girona. Según los últimos cálculos, han quedado afectadas 13.963 hectáreas, el fuego está estabilizado, ya que "ha sido una noche en que la humedad y las temperaturas han ayudado a que esta estabilidad se mantuviera e incrementara".

La situación en la parte más oriental del incendio, en la zona de Cantallops, está controlada, y en la más occidental, en el pantano de Boadella, continúan volcados todos los esfuerzos, ya que hasta este martes hubo "mucha preocupación" porque no pudieron trabajar los medios terrestres, aunque este miércoles sí que han actuado. Este miércoles quedan cortadas las carreteras GI-504 entre Terrades y Boadella, y la carretera entre Darnius y Boadella, para permitir que los camiones circulen con tranquilidad.

Luz y telefonía

Según Casadesus, la situación del suministro eléctrico "está normalizada totalmente" en los pueblos de la zona, aunque hay municipios que aún están funcionando con los 18 grupos electrónicos instalados por lo que podría haber cortes puntuales cuando vayan siendo sustituidos.

En La Vajol, Cantallops, Darnius, Biure, Boadella y Les Escaules hay afectaciones en la red de telefonía fija, pero que se podrán resolver este mismo miércoles, además de que han situado una estación de telefonía móvil para solucionar la falta de cobertura en Capmany y Albanyà. En el pabellón municipal de Figueres han pasado la noche unas 50 personas, mientras que los confinamientos en los pueblos más cercanos al fuego ya se han levantado.

A partir de las 10 horas, un representante de la Generalitat, uno de la Diputación de Girona y uno del Consejo Comarcal del Alt Empordà visitarán los municipios afectados, que han sido divididos en tres rutas, para hacer una valoración 'in situ' de los daños sufridos. Este viernes a las 13 horas en el Consejo Comarcal la vicepresidenta del Govern, Joana Ortega, se reunirá con todos los alcaldes de los 17 municipios afectados, junto con los Bomberos de la Generalitat, para valorar las afectaciones y ver cómo ayudar en la gestión de seguros y ayudas.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...-boadella.html

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

El incendio que desde el pasado domingo ha quemado casi 14.000 hectáreas en Girona se ha dado por estabilizado tras los trabajos de extinción realizados durante la noche, según ha informado hoy el delegado de la Generalitat en la provincia, Eudald Casadesús. 


Desde el centro de mando del operativo en Figueres, Casadesús ha destacado que la elevada humedad relativa del aire y el descenso de las temperaturas han permitido mantener "en fase de control" el fuego, que ha causado la muerte de cuatro personas.

La situación en la parte oriental del incendio apenas presenta problemas y casi todos los efectivos trabajan en la occidental, junto al embalse de Boadella, que es la que concentra mayor peligro.

El número de efectivos que trabajan en la extinción del fuego se está reduciendo a medida que aumenta el control sobre las llamas, aunque todavía hay desplegados en la zona cincuenta camiones de los Bomberos de la Generalitat, ocho de las dos columnas francesas que todavía siguen en España y dos secciones de las Unidades Militares de Emergencia.

Los medios aéreos actúan también sobre los puntos más conflictivos del incendio, que apenas ha avanzado durante la noche y que afecta por el momento a 13.963 hectáreas.

La carretera Gi-504 entre Terrades y Boadella se mantiene cerrada al tráfico para facilitar la labor de los efectivos que trabajan sobre el campo, así como la vía que rodea el embalse de Boadella.

Por lo que se refiere a los heridos, continúa grave un ciudadano alemán que permanece ingresado en el hospital del Vall d"Hebron de Barcelona con quemaduras en un 75 por ciento de su cuerpo.

Los otros tres afectados por el fuego evolucionan favorablemente, al igual que los dos familiares de las víctimas mortales del incendio de Portbou, que ayer abandonaron la Unidad de Cuidados Intensivos (UCI).

El suministro eléctrico está normalizado, aunque se mantienen dieciocho grupos electrógenos, que serán sustituidos durante las próximas horas con los consiguientes cortes puntuales de energía.

Los problemas en las líneas fijas de telefonía se reducen a los municipios de La Vajol, Darnius, Cantallops y Boadella, mientras que en Figueres únicamente han pasado la noche una cincuentena de desalojados.

La orden de confinamiento se ha levantado ya en todas las localidades y las autoridades reclaman a los ciudadanos que eviten acercarse a las zonas afectadas para contemplar los efectos de las llamas, en lo que se conoce como el "efecto chafardero", para no entorpecer la labor de los efectivos que trabajan en la zona.

Casadesús ha explicado que el aumento en la intensidad del viento del este que se espera para la jornada de hoy no debería afectar al trabajo de los bomberos.

Después de que sólo los medios aéreos pudiesen trabajar ayer en la zona más crítica junto al embalse de Boadella por la difícil orografía del terreno, los medios mecánicos se han incorporado hoy una vez el incendio se da por estabilizado. 
Agencia EFE 

Fuente: http://actualidad.orange.es/sociedad...hectareas.html

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

El Cabildo de Tenerife ha informado tras la valoración efectuada por los técnicos que el incendio que afectó a la zona sur ha quemado el 2 por ciento del total del pinar de la isla, siendo la mayoría de las hectáreas quemadas matorral; del total de las 6.500 hectáreas afectadas por el fuego, 2.200 quedaron calcinadas y 3.000 son de pinar que han logrado salvarse. 

   El presidente del Cabildo, Ricardo Melchior, ha explicado que de las 2.200 hectáreas quemadas, 1.000 corresponden a pinar que en su mayoría se recuperará, debido a su gran capacidad de regeneración. 

   Melchior ha estimado en 1,8 millones euros las pérdidas económicas causadas por este incendio, que afectan fundamentalmente a la red de riego, cultivos, pistas y senderos. En este sentido tanto el presidente como la consejera de Medio Ambiente, Ana Lupe Mora, están en permanente contacto con los alcaldes de los municipios afectados para concretar los daños ocasionados.

   Tanto Ricardo Melchior como Ana Lupe Mora han destacado la rapidez con la que actuó el Cabildo desde el primer momento y nada más declararse el incendio, así como la celeridad con la que acudieron los efectivos dependientes de la Corporación insular y la profesionalidad con la actuaron en su lucha contra el fuego. El presidente ha querido recordar que en solo 72 horas el incendio quedó estabilizado y a las 96 horas de su inicio quedó controlado. Asimismo, ha asegurado que todos los dispositivos fueron activados en tiempo y forma. 

RECURSOS DE EXTINCIÓN

   En la extinción del incendio participaron 914 personas, 99 vehículos, ocho helicópteros y tres hidroaviones. Por parte del Cabildo participaron 536 personas, 75 vehículos y 1 helicóptero, pertenecientes a Brigadas Forestales (Brifor), Cecopin (Centro Coordinador), Consorcio de Prevención y Extinción de Incendios, al área de Medio Ambiente y Voluntariado Ambiental.  

   Del Gobierno del Estado intervinieron 330 personas, 20 vehículos, 3 helicópteros y 3 hidroaviones, que pertenecen a la Unidad Militar de Emergencia (UME), Brigadas de Refuerzos de Incendios Forestales (BRIF-A), Policía Nacional, Guardia Civil.

   El Gobierno de Canarias desplegó a 36 personas, 4 vehículos y 3 helicópteros, el Cabildo de Gran Canaria a 12 personas y 1 helicóptero y también intervinieron policías locales, Protección Civil y ONG.

   El Cabildo ha querido destacar y agradecer el "enorme esfuerzo y la impecable labor" llevada a cabo por todo el personal que intervino en el incendio, no sólo de los profesionales que trabajaron cara a cara contra el fuego, sino de todas aquellas administraciones, entidades públicas y privadas, empresas, asociaciones y particulares que colaboraron de forma desinteresada durante este incendio. También agradece el trabajo de los medios de comunicación que mantuvieron informada a la población constantemente.


http://www.europapress.es/sociedad/m...725165754.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.hoy.es/v/20120726/regiona...-20120726.html

*El anuncio de lluvia hace temer daños en Las Hurdes mayores a los del fuego*

*Los alcaldes piden rapidez a la Junta en la construcción de diques que contengan el arrastre de ceniza hacia los arroyos* 

26.07.12 - 00:06 - PILAR ARMERO | PLASENCIA.

El daño que el fuego ha causado en Las Hurdes podía ser todavía mayor si como está previsto llueve de aquí al sábado. Es la predicción de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología para el norte de Cáceres y tiene con el alma en vilo a los hurdanos, que el lunes vieron cómo las llamas se llevaban por delante parte del monte de Caminomorisco y Nuñomoral. En total 621 hectáreas, la mayoría de pinar, según los datos aportados ayer por el Consejero de Agricultura, José Antonio Echávarri, que se reunió con los alcaldes de estas dos localidades, Gervasio Martín y Juan Carlos Sendín, y con la presidenta de la mancomunidad, Vanesa Martín, para determinar qué trabajos hay que acometer con más urgencia.

Serán diques de contención que frenen la caída de cenizas y capa vegetal hacia los arroyos y presas, con el fin de evitar que los aneguen y hagan rebosar, romper colectores o paredes de fincas, como en 2003. Aquel año los daños del agua fueron todavía mayores que los de las llamas, tal y como recordaba ayer Gervasio Martín, alcalde de Caminomorisco, el término municipal que se ha llevado la peor parte del último incendio: 569 hectáreas abrasadas.

«Hay que hacer algo ya mismo en la parte alta. En cuanto empiecen a caer las primeras gotas cerramos la depuradora para evitar problemas», señalaba ayer.

Actuar con la mayor celeridad posible es el deseo de la Junta, según su titular de Agricultura, que va a pedir colaboración a la Confederación del Tajo para acelerar la recuperación del terreno.

Conocer el origen del fuego que se originó el lunes en Cambroncino es el otro frente abierto por la Administración en torno a este asunto. Desde el día en que se produjo ya se habló de intencionalidad y es la hipótesis que se mantiene.

«Hay dos focos y la experiencia indica que cuando es así la intencionalidad está clara», dijo Echávarri, que hizo también un llamamiento a la prudencia para evitar catástrofes «que no benefician a nadie».

La prevención de incendios no pasa, en su opinión, por controlar el acceso a las pistas forestales, una propuesta que se lanzó el martes desde la asociación conservacionista SEO BirdLife y que ayer fue ratificada por el primer edil de Caminomorisco. Creen que con ello se evitaría que cualquiera tuviera acceso al monte o al menos conocer quién se mueve por este paraje en cada momento.

«Hay sitios en los que se controla, de manera que tienen acceso quienes tienen fincas o si alguien va a utilizarlos se deja dicho en el ayuntamiento, par que se sepa quién anda ahí», apuntó Martín. En espacios como el Parque Nacional de Monfragüe, por ejemplo, hay límites de acceso en algunos caminos para evitar molestias a las aves.

El consejero de Agricultura, sin embargo, cree que el acceso a los montes públicos es suficiente por el momento, de ahí que no se baraje ninguna medida en este sentido.

La tranquilidad en cualquier caso se va recuperando en Las Hurdes, donde a las diez de la mañana de ayer la Junta rebajaba el nivel de alerta desde el 2 que se estableció el lunes al 0 que significa que la situación está controlada. Apenas salían un par de finas columnas de humo del área quemada, no se escuchaba el motor de los aviones y muchos camiones del Infoex y de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias volvían a sus bases. Permanecieron trabajando, no obstante, 12 retenes y 4 vehículos refrescando el terreno y vigilando que no surgiese ningún nuevo foco.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

*El incendio de Tenerife aún no se puede dar por extinguido*


La consejera de Medio Ambiente del Cabildo de Tenerife, Ana Lupe Mora, ha comparecido ante el pleno para informar sobre las labores de extinción del incendio que afectó a la isla la pasada semana, y ha resaltado que "a día de hoy" no se puede dar por extinguido.

En el transcurso de la comparecencia --que se ha realizado a petición propia de la consejera--, Mora ha hecho una cronología del incendio, ha valorado los daños de manera preliminar y ha mostrado el agradecimiento a todas las personas, instituciones y cuerpos de seguridad que han colaborado en su extinción.

"A día de hoy no podemos dar el incendio por extinguido ya que, en zonas de difícil acceso, la tea sigue ardiendo", ha reconocido Mora.

La consejera ha mostrado su gratitud a las empresas que "de manera totalmente solidaria" prestaron su colaboración "para que a los desalojados no les faltara de nada". Asimismo, ha subrayado la labor de coordinación entre las instituciones, que son "dignas de destacar".

"COMPARECENCIA PRECIPITADA"   

Por su parte, el consejero insular del PP Manuel Luis Torres ha tachado esta comparecencia de "precipitada", debido a que el fuego no está completamente extinguido y aún no se pueden cuantificado los daños.

Asimismo, ha criticado la labor del Cabildo insular en materia de prevención de incendios. "Los incendios se extinguen en invierno, no en verano", ha comentado al respecto.

La portavoz de Coalición Canaria (CC), Cristina Válido, ha agradecido y justificado la comparecencia, ya que "no se han pretendido valorar los daños" sino que los "responsables políticos rindan cuentas sobre lo sucedido".

"He venido a explicar esto [las maniobras que se llevaron a cabo durante el incendio] porque la cantidad de información de esos días puede haber provocado una intoxicación", ha matizado Mora al respecto.

Además, ha expresado su intención de volver a comparecer ante el pleno en septiembre, cuando los daños de incendio ya hayan sido cuantificados.

El coordinador del Área de Carreteras y Paisaje, José Antonio Valbuena (PSOE), ha valorado positivamente la actuación. "Cada vez se va mejorando más en las labores para apagar el incendio. Hemos sido más eficientes que en 2007, y en 2007 fuimos mejores que en 1998", ha defendido aunque ha reconocido que "todo es susceptible de mejorar".

Además, Valbuena ha justificado la comparecencia y el repaso de las acciones realizadas que han hecho tanto Mora como él. "Ustedes están acostumbrados a un Gobierno central que no da la cara cuando hay que darla", ha dicho en referencia a las acusaciones de Torres.

HIDROAVIONES EN CANARIAS   

Asimismo, ha solicitado que el Estado deje al menos tres de los 28 hidroaviones con sede en la Península en Canarias, "al igual que se establecieron las bases de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias en su momento". Además, ha propuesto la creación de un BRIF (Brigadas de Refuerzo en Incendios Forestales) como los que dependen del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente.

"Ayúdenos a tener un hidroavión aquí. Estamos lejos y usted lo sabe. En 30 horas puede estar casi todo perdido. Si el viento que había en el incendio de 2007 nos llega a tocar ahora, cuando hubiesen llegado los hidroaviones habría sido demasiado tarde", ha pedido Valido a Manuel Luis Torres.

Por su parte, el presidente del Cabildo, Ricardo Melchior, ha reiterado el agradecimiento de la Institución a todas aquellas personas, empresas e instituciones que ayudaron en las labores de extinción y ha instado a Torres ha que "incluyese en su lista" que la finca peor preparada para un incendio era, "tal y como se remitió por escrito hace un mes", la Finca Fayfe, que es patrimonio del Estado y ha ardido durante el incendio del sur de la isla. 

http://www.universocanario.com/siete...ilaflor/300406

----------


## Luján

Es lo que tiene el pino canario, que si el fuego es rápido o normal quema sólo la corteza, y entonces el pino puede rebrotar, pero si el fuego se mete dentro, la madera de pino viejo, llamada en Canarias tea, arde durante mucho tiempo, debido a la alta cantidad de resina.

----------


## sergi1907

25 dotaciones de los bomberos trabajan en la extinción del fuego en La Vansa i Fórnols, que ha calcinado unas dos hectáreas.

La Vansa i Fórnols (ACN).- Un total de 20 dotaciones terrestres y cinco medios aéreos trabajan desde esta tarde en la extinción de un incendio forestal declarado en el núcleo de Ossera, en el término municipal de La Vansa i Fórnols (Alt Urgell).
Las llamas habrían calcinado unas dos hectáreas. Los Bomberos se muestran optimistas sobre la evolución del incendio y esperan que pueda estar en fase de control en breve. La hora del aviso del inicio del fuego se ha producido sobre las dos de la tarde.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...lt-urgell.html

----------


## REEGE

Que pena de año!! Y otro "bueno" que dicen hay por el alto tajo, no??
Que triste lo que está pasando en nuestro entorno natural. :Frown:

----------


## sergi1907

Más de 300 vecinos son evacuados de las poblaciones de Chequilla y Alcoroches
Un total de 54 efectivos y diez vehículos de la UME se suman a la lucha contra el incendio
El fuego arrasó 13.000 hectáreas del Parque Nacional del Alto Tajo hace siete años

El Alto Tajo, una zona de inmenso valor ecológico y una complicada orografía limítrofe con las provincias de Cuenca  y de Teruel, es, de nuevo, víctima de las llamas. Alrededor del mediodía de este miércoles, se ha declarado un incendio forestal en el municipio de Chequilla que ha quemado ya más de 1.000 hectáreas y para cuyo control se ha solicitado la ayuda de la Unidad Militar de Emergencia, tras haberse declarado el nivel 2 de alerta. El fuego ha obligado al desalojo de más de 300 vecinos de las poblaciones de Chequilla y de Alcoroches, que han sido trasladadas a Peralejo de las Truchas y a Alustante.

Además de estos municipios, los habitantes de Checa y Taid han sido advertidos de una posible evacuación.

Un total de 54 efectivos y diez vehículos de la UME se han sumado a la lucha contra el incendio. Fuentes de la unidad han afirmado que las condiciones a corto plazo "no son las más propicias" para luchar contra el incendio. Los militares movilizados pertenecen a los batallones primero y cuarto de la Unidad, según las mismas fuentes, que han añadido que está previsto que se duplique el número de efectivos.

Entre los diez vehículos movilizados, hay seis autobombas y dos nodrizas.

El número de medios movilizados por el Servicio de Extinción de Incendios de Castilla-La Mancha ha sido aumentado de 26 a 65 en la últimas horas, mientras que el número de personas movilizadas ha aumentado de 83 a 251 en el mismo tiempo.

Un trágico incendio, originado en la Riba de Saelices, quemó 13.000 hectáreas del Parque Natural del Alto Tajo en 2005, y terminó con las vidas de 11 personas del retén forestal que participaban en su extinción. Un juicio, cuya sentencia ha sido dada a conocer hace tan solo tres semanas, consideró único culpable a uno de los tres excursionistas que habían sido acusados de descuidar una barbacoa

http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...87_249145.html

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Buenas noticias sobre el incendio de Hellín,

Esta tarde he pasado por la carretera de Agramón a Las Minas y luego de El Salmerón a Calasparra. Los pinos que no han sido quemados enteros ya han rebrotado y tienen bastantes hojas verdes, ya va quedando menos ceniza y ha crecido hierva entre la ceniza!!

Esperemos que este invierno sea algo lluvioso para seguir recuperando lo que un incendio se llevó :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Buenas noticias sobre el incendio de Hellín,
> 
> Esta tarde he pasado por la carretera de Agramón a Las Minas y luego de El Salmerón a Calasparra. Los pinos que no han sido quemados enteros ya han rebrotado y tienen bastantes hojas verdes, ya va quedando menos ceniza y ha crecido hierva entre la ceniza!!
> 
> Esperemos que este invierno sea algo lluvioso para seguir recuperando lo que un incendio se llevó


"Lo bueno" de los incendios, es que dejan la tierra más fértil. La ceniza es un buen abono.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> "Lo bueno" de los incendios, es que dejan la tierra más fértil. La ceniza es un buen abono.


Cuando en mi huerta quemo algo siempre hecho la ceniza a los olivos, cuando se enfría claro :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Cuando en mi huerta quemo algo siempre hecho la ceniza a los olivos, cuando se enfría claro


Por eso lo digo. Porque aquí en invierno la ceniza de la chimenea, cuando hay mucha la sacamos y las echamos a los pies de los olivos más cercanos.
Y cuando quemamos las varetas y eso, pues la extendemos, para que no se quede en montón.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Por eso lo digo. Porque aquí en invierno la ceniza de la chimenea, cuando hay mucha la sacamos y las echamos a los pies de los olivos más cercanos.
> Y cuando quemamos las varetas y eso, pues la extendemos, para que no se quede en montón.


Así se aprovecha todo, no se tira ninguna parte de la madera.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.hoyarroyodelaluz.es/actua...enir-1039.html
> 
> SOSTENIBILIDAD ECONÓMICA Y SOCIAL
> 
> *Se utilizan ovejas para prevenir incendios en la Dehesa*
> 
> Ovejas contra el fuego. Es el sistema que ha puesto en marcha el Ayuntamiento de Arroyo de la Luz para prevenir incendios en la dehesa de su propiedad, de más de 900 hectáreas, en la que hay cientos de centenarias encinas y alcornoques.
> 
> Según señala el Ayuntamiento, en el pasado venía invirtiendo más de 12.000 euros en primavera y comienzos del verano para eliminar los pastos que pudieran facilitar con el calor los incendios y, además, contrataba servicios para arar los terrenos.
> ...


Muy bien por el Ayto. de Arroyo de la Luz, una sabia decisión.

Cuántas penas nos ahorraríamos si en cada monte se mantuviera una buena piara de cabras u otros animales como se hacía antaño. Ellos solos se encargarían de tener limpio el monte, y además, tendríamos alimento, buena carne y una leche mucho mejor y más sana que la de vaca.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Mirad esto :Mad: 



Está claro el porque de tantos incendios graves en el mediterráneo :Mad:

----------


## Luján

Un poquito de demagogia nunca viene mal, ¿verdad?

En el terreno quemado no se puede construir durante 20 años, como tampoco se puede recalificar.

Por otro lado, ese corredor está costruido en gran parte, y algunos de esos incendios han sido en zona ya operativa. Por ejemplo, el incendio de Cortes-Dos Aguas no tendría sentido en esa gráfica, pues la alta velocidad a Valencia ya está operativa. Y, casualmente, el terreno quemado dista unos cuantos kilómetros de la A-3 y del Ave a Levante.

El Ave a Barcelona también está construido, y el Valencia-Barcelona ya tiene trazado.

Quien quiera hacer una vía de tren por la zona de Casinos-Andilla está loco, pues no es el camino a Teruel.


¿Y los de Guadalajara? ¿También se deben al AVE? Ah, no, espera, que los del AVE son los incendios de La Palma y Tenerife.


Hay que ver lo que se le ocurre a cierta gente.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hay que ver lo que se le ocurre a cierta gente.


En Facebook todavía las hay aún peores.

En fin, como se suele decir, de g... está el mundo lleno. Con gráficos como éstos, quedan claramente retratados.

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Noche de tensión en el norte de Cáceres*


Fuente: http://www.hoy.es/multimedia/fotos/u...lo-gata-0.html




> http://www.hoy.es/v/20120804/regiona...-20120804.html
> 
> 04.08.12 - 00:30 - REDACCIÓN | CÁCERES.
> 
> *La Junta acaba de decretar el nivel 2 del Plan Territorial de Protección Civil (Platercaex) y en minutos constituirá el Centro de Coordinación Operativa en el 112 (Cecop) en el incendio de grandes proporciones que quema un pinar situado a poco más de un kilómetro del municipio cacereño de Gata*, en el paraje conocido como El Cabril. El fuego se inició pasada las diez de la noche, en el momento en que oscurece y que por tanto hace inviable la actuación de medios aéreos para sofocarlo y solo permite la intervención de medios terrestres.
> 
> 
> 
> Para controlarlo se desplazaron a la zona todos los retenes de la comarca de Gata: los de Villasbuenas, Descargamaría, Valverde del Fresno, Cilleros, Hoyos y Pinofranqueado. Sobre las once de la noche, y dadas las dimensiones del fuego, pidieron refuerzos del Consorcio del Servicio de Prevención y Extinción de Incendios (Sepei).
> ...





> http://www.hoy.es/20120804/local/fue...208040839.html
> 
> *El fuego sigue avanzando en Gata*
> 
> 
> 
> *El fuego sigue avanzando sin control en la comarca de Gata*, en torno a la localidad del mismo nombre. Las llamas que saltaron sobre las diez de la noche de la noche generaron a lo largo de la madrugada situación de tensión.
> 
> *Poco después de las dos de la mañana, la Junta activó el nivel dos del Platercaex, el plan de protección civil en Extremadura*, una decisión que se suele tomar ante la eventualidad de tener que *evacuar a personas*. Precisamente por este motivo, hasta la zona se desplazaron 15 autobuses, que aún siguen allí. En el cámping había 300 personas. Unos se fueron a sus casas, otros a casas de familiares y 90 durmieron en la residencia agraria de Moraleja. Ante el temor de que hubiera que sacar de sus casas a más vecinos, hasta el lugar llegaron cien camas más, a las que hay que sumar otras 500 aportadas por Cruz Roja.
> ...

----------


## sergi1907

¿Quedará algo sin quemar este verano? :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Quedará algo sin quemar este verano?


A éste paso... poco.

Cuando no haya ya ningún árbol para quemar ¿que van a quemar entonces? ¿las casas?  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Fuente: Hoy.es
> 
> *El fuego se mueve entre Gata y Villasbuenas*
> 
> *Hay un frente principal y varios frentes pequeños diseminados que van surgiendo por los pinares de la zona*


Ese dato, el de varios frentes que van surgiendo por los pinares, ya da idea clara de como se ha provocado dicho incendio (como todos)  :Mad:

----------


## sergi1907

> A éste paso... poco.
> 
> Cuando no haya ya ningún árbol para quemar ¿que van a quemar entonces? ¿las casas?


En el incendio de Girona ha faltado poco para que las llamas alcanzaran algún pueblo.
Cuando eso ocurra se empezarán a tomar medidas de verdad.

----------


## REEGE

Muere un efectivo de la UME que combatía el fuego en la Sierra de Gata.  

En Canarias y Baleares hay varios focos activos, mientras un cuarto incendio en Lérida ya ha sido controlado.
Día 04/08/2012 - 21.10h 

Las imprudencias humanas, detrás del 50% de los incendios de 2012 
«Completamente estabilizado» el incendio del Parque Natural del Alto Tajo 
Nueve afectados y 80 desalojadas por el incendio de dos coches en un garaje 
Un efectivo de la UME (la Unidad Militar de Emergencias) desplazado al fuego localizado en la Sierra de Gata ha perdido esta tarde la vida en acto de servicio. El accidente, con una motobomba, se ha producido en torno a las 17.20 horas de esta tarde y el miembro de las Fuerzas Armadas ha sido desplazado en helicóptero a un hospital, aunque no se ha podido hacer nada por su vida. El fallecido es un cabo primero, casado y con dos hijos, han informado a este periódico fuentes del puesto de mando en el Cámping de Gata, en Cáceres. 

Según ha sabido ABC, en el mismo siniestro han resultado heridas leves otras dos personas y una tercera de gravedad, que se recuperan a estas horas en un centro sanitario. 

Según un comunicado de Cruz Roja, los hechos se han producido cerca de la provincia de Salamanca, en un paraje abrupto conocido como Cruz de Piedra, en la carretera de la Torre de Don Miguel. Por causas aún desconocidas, el camión en el que viajaban ha volcado y se ha deslizado por una ladera de unos 300 metros.

Fuegos activos en Canarias
El fuerte calor de este sábado está haciendo estragos por toda España y el fuego está arrasando cientos de hectáreas. La Palma, La Gomera y Lérida tienen diversos fuegos activos durante esta jornada.

El incendio en el que ha muerto el militar, originado anoche en la Sierra de Gata, en Cáceres, es «importante» y sigue activo en dos focos, al este de Villasbuenas de Gata y al oeste de esta población, según ha informado el consejero de Medio Ambiente del Gobierno de Extremadura, José Antonio Echávarri. 

Echávarri ha manifestado que es pronto para poder ofrecer un dato real sobre el número de hectáreas calcinadas y ha pedido a los alcaldes de la zona que no hagan manifestaciones en este sentido para «no alarmar a la población», aunque las autoridades decidieron anoche desalojar a los 300 usuarios del cámping de Gata (Cáceres). De ellas, 75 personas continúan este sábado en el albergue provisional al que fueron trasladados

No obstante, ha asegurado que es un incendio «importante» que afecta a una zona de gran valor medioambiental y de gran afluencia de turistas, en los límites de la provincia de Salamanca. También ha lanzado un mensaje de tranquilidad a las poblaciones de la zona, ya que, de momento, si el tiempo no cambia, no existe peligro alguno para los habitantes y no están previstas más evacuaciones.

Sobre las causas del incendio, sólo ha dicho que no cree que sea por causas naturales. El fuego comenzó en cuatro focos, algunos de ellos separados por unos diez kilómetros, según han asegurado a Efe unos vecinos de Gata.

Fuego en La Palma
Seis helicópteros y 200 efectivos participan desde este mediodía en las labores de extinción de un incendio forestal, con tres frente activos, que se ha declarado en la isla de La Palma. Poco después, se originaba otro en La Gomera, en el municipio de Alajeró, con otros tres focos activos, uno de ellos próximo al Parque Nacional de Garajonay. 

En La Palma, se declaró primero en la zona de La Sabina, en la Villa de Mazo. El segundo foco, el más fuerte a estas horas, el que avanza hacia la cumbre, y un tercero, en el sur de la isla, en dirección al municipio de Fuencaliente que, por efecto de la bajada de las temperaturas y el cambio en la dirección del viento, está retrocediendo. 

El Cabildo de La Palma declaró en torno a a las 14.30h el nivel dos de emergencia y el Gobierno de Canarias ha asumido el control del fuego en esta isla, cuyo principal frente es el que se dirige hacia la cumbre en medio de densas llamaradas.

Junto a los medios aéreos, luchan contra el fuego brigadas forestales del cabildo, bomberos, Policía Local y Guardia Civil. A su vez, Cruz Roja Española ha establecido en la zona un puesto médico avanzado y el Servicio de Urgencias Canario (SUC) ha enviado una ambulancia medicalizada con carácter preventivo.

El Cabildo de La Palma ha informado que se ha cortado la carretera LP-206 que une el pueblo de Mazo con el cruce de Puente Roto y se ha desalojado de manera preventiva a todas las personas que se encontraban en el área recreativa de El Pilar.

Además, la corporación insular ha solicitado la activación de la Unidad Militar de Emergencia (UME) para que se sume al dispositivo, en caso de ser necesaria su actuación en la jornada de mañana. 

Nuevo foco en La Gomera
En La Gomera, por su parte, medios aéreos y terrestres están tratando de sofocar los tres focos de un incendio que comenzó también este mediodía en el municipio de Alajeró, y que se declaró también en otra zona alejada del anterior, Igualero, al que hay que sumar otro en Chipude, hace menos de una hora.

El fuego se originó en la zona alta del caserío de Imada (Alajeró), de donde se ha desalojado a los vecinos como medida de prevención, un área próxima al Parque Nacional de Garajonay. 

Como consecuencia de la incorporación de otro frente activo en Chipude, el Cabildo de La Gomera ha movilizado a más medios aéreos y terrestres para tratar de acotar su avance y evitar que acceda al parque nacional. 

De ninguno de los dos incendios se conoce aún el perímetro afectado por el fuego y a estas horas no hay que lamentar daños personales ni en las viviendas y caseríos cercanos a las llamas. Las elevadas temperaturas, que alcanzan los 38 grados en La Gomera, unido al viento, está dificultando la extinción de las llamas

Lérida, controlada
Los Bomberos de la Generalitat han dado por controlado este sábado el incendio en la zona de alta montaña de la población de Ossera (Lérida), que ya ha afectado unas 17 hectáreas. El fuego se ha dado por controlado a las 18.53 horas, después de que este viernes por la noche entrara en fase de control, según han informado a EP los Bomberos. 

El incendio se declaró el miércoles y desde el jueves no hay llamas, aunque la complicación orográfica, la falta de accesos y las características de la vegetación dificultan las tareas de extinción, han informado los Bomberos.

*
Fuente:abc.es*
Descanse en paz.
Ésto hay que erradicarlo como sea... Castigos para éstos H***s de P***!!!

----------


## jlois

Otra víctima más de estos catastróficos desastres. No hay justificación alguna para explicar estos actos. En Galicia pasamos hace un tiempo por una serie de pavorosos incendios que han dejado como secuelas el rastro calcinado de terrenos que antes habían sido parajes verdes y llenos de riqueza. No hay excusa. Esto es una lacra desproporcionada y hoy se ha llevado por delante a una persona, y con ello el dolor de una familia rota. Mi pésame para ellos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y en Canarias hay otro tres focos. En Las Palmas y en la Gomera.
Estas calores... Y lo malo es que para finales de esta semana, a partir del Jueves viene una buena ola de calor.

----------


## Luján

> Y en Canarias hay otro tres focos. En Las Palmas y en la Gomera.
> Estas calores... Y lo malo es que para finales de esta semana, a partir del Jueves viene una buena ola de calor.


¿Las Palmas o La Palma?

Es que no conozco ninguna isla que se llame Las Palmas  :Wink:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Bueno, pues en la marcha que realizamos ayer y hoy de 45km, pasamos casi la mitad del camino por la zona quemada del incendio de Hellín, de noche, es tremendo :EEK!: , mas que de día. Aunque cuando pasamos los 3,5km de vía, ya en el municipio de Calasparra, el panorama cambió, todo eso está muy verde, y la luna permitió que se viera las juntas del Mundo y el Segura, que en la zona de su unión el caudal era de 35m3/s, con un ruido del agua atronador.

----------


## REEGE

*Fuente:antena3.com*

Que malas noticias nos llegan de los incendios forestales por La Gomera... :Mad: 
http://www.antena3.com/noticias/soci...080400086.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¿Las Palmas o La Palma?
> 
> Es que no conozco ninguna isla que se llame Las Palmas


Eso. Es un defecto mío, confundo "Las Palmas de Gran Canaria", que le digo "las Palmas", por el equipo de fútbol, con la isla de La Palma, que le digo precisamente "Las Palmas".
En resumen un gran cacao del que me costará salir  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Eso. Es un defecto mío, confundo "Las Palmas de Gran Canaria", que le digo "las Palmas", por el equipo de fútbol, con la isla de La Palma, que le digo precisamente "Las Palmas".
> En resumen un gran cacao del que me costará salir


La verdad es que es comprensible el cacao.

La Palma: la isla más noroccidental del archipiélago.
Las Palmas: provincia este de Canarias, compuesta por tres islas (Gran Canaria, Fuerteventura y Lanzarote) más el Archipiélago Chinijo (La Graciosa, Alegranza y unos cuantos islotes y roques) y el islote de Lobos.
Gran Canaria: tercera isla en antigüedad y en sentido este-oeste.
Las Palmas de Gran Canaria: Ciudad capital de la isla de Gran Canaria, de la provincia de Las Palmas y co-capital de la Comunidad Autónoma de Canarias.

Y por si fuera poco:

Palma de Mallorca, Palma del Condado, Palma del Río, .....  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Esto es la Palma, vamos.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Esta tarde hemos tenido un pequeño susto. En La Pineda, cerca del complejo petroquímico, se ha producido un pequeño incendio que al principio ha costado de controlar. La intervención de dos hidroaviones que estaban trabajando en otro incendio en Alforja ha permitido extinguirlo sin más problemas.

Aquí os dejo unas fotos hechas desde mi casa











Y aquí la noticia del Diari de Tarragona

El incendio de Vila-seca obliga a desalojar 23 personas de manera preventiva

Los Bomberos de la Generalitat continúan trabajando en el incendio que se originó alrededor de las seis menos cuarto de la tarde de este lunes cerca de la playa de La Pineda de Vila-seca (Tarragonès). Según los Mossos d'Esquadra, las llamas han obligado a evacuar de forma preventiva 23 personas de una calle cercana a la playa, quince de un restaurante y ocho de un edificio. A pesar de que el incendio se encuentra en una zona donde hay varias industrias y centros de ocio, en ningún caso se teme para que afecte ninguna de estas instalaciones, según informan los Bomberos. Las llamas obligan a cortar dos carreteras, la TV-3146 y la TV-3148 a su paso por la localidad afectada. Alrededor de las ocho de la tarde trabajan en el incendio de Vila-seca un total de catorce dotaciones terrestres, incluyendo miembros del Grupo de Actuaciones Forestales (GRAF), y seis dotaciones aéreas, un helicóptero de mando, un helicóptero bombardero y cuatro aviones de vigilancia y ataque (AVA). Protección Civil de la Generalitat ha puesto el Plan especial de emergencias por incendios forestales de Cataluña (INFOCAT) en fase de prealerta durante el día de hoy, hasta la medianoche, en las comarcas El Baix Camp, Priorat, Baix Ebre, Montsià, Ribera d'Ebre y Terra Alta. Para mañana el riesgo de incendio forestal afectaría el Priorat, Baix Ebre, Ribera d'Ebre y la Terra Alta. 

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/cost...era/preventiva

----------


## embalses al 100%

Uf, menos mal, si no...
¿habéis visto la que se ha liado en EE.UU, al arder una refinería?

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Los bomberos de León se afanan en sofocar un incendio que se ha originado en el Ayuntamiento de la capital leonesa, sobre las 15:45, y que continúa sin control dos horas después de su comienzo. Las llamas y el denso humo negro continúan saliendo por el céntrico edificio, de siete plantas, en el que se originó un fuego por causas que aún se desconocen, sin que, al parecer, haya causado heridos, según han explicado fuentes municipales. 

El fuego se ha originado en la tercera planta y se ha propagado por las plantas superiores del edificio, mientras que el humo esta tiñendo de negro el centro de la ciudad. El edificio se encuentra en la céntrica Avenida de Ordoño II, que se ha cerrado al tráfico y al que han ido llegando primero un camión de bomberos, y una ambulancia, efectivos que se han multiplicado por tres posteriormente. Un empleado del Ayuntamiento ha descrito que estaba trabajando sobre las 15:45 cuando sonó la alarma del edificio una primera vez, a la que hicieron caso omiso puesto que no es la primera vez que se activa. Fue cuando sonó una segunda vez, y de forma continua, cuando decidió abandonar el lugar de trabajo para ver qué pasaba, momento en el que se apagó la luz. Bajó por la escalera a la calle, al igual que alrededor de una quincena de trabajadores que estaban en ese momento en el edificio, cerrado al público ya a esa hora. La tercera planta del inmueble está en obras y se está modificando su estructura, a fin de unificar las áreas de personal y nóminas, ha precisado el empleado. 

Hasta allí llegaron los bomberos, para intervenir en el fuego, además del alcalde, Emilio Gutiérrez, que en todo momento ha estado en el lugar, aunque sin comparecer ante los medios. En la calle, los curiosos se han ido agrupando para ver lo que pasaba en el edificio ante la salida de humo negro, primero más tranquilos y luego mas alarmados.

----------


## sergi1907

Tres aldeas desalojadas.

Imagen del incendio a primera hora de la noche de ayer en las cercanías de O Barco de Valdeorras. / NACHO GÓMEZ

Los restos de un incendio extinguido desataron este viernes el descontrol total en O Barco de Valdeorras. Un fuego iniciado el pasado jueves en la montaña de Santigoso (que Medio Rural había dado por extinguido esa misma noche) se reavivó y descontroló a partir del mediodía, provocando el pánico absoluto en varias aldeas. Las altísimas temperaturas y el viento húmedo del oeste prendieron la mecha del incendio más grave del verano.

Con los vecinos desalojados y desperdigados, luchando contra el fuego con sus propios medios, la Xunta decretaba a las 19.30 horas el nivel máximo de alerta y solicitaba ayuda a la Unidad Militar de Emergencias. A esa hora, las aldeas de Raxoá, Millarouso y Coedo se habían convertido en una zona desierta, infestada de humo y en la que resonaban constantemente el paso de las aeronaves de los servicios de extinción. Cuatro vecinos tuvieron que ser atendidos por intoxicación al inhalar el humo de las llamas. Dos fueron explorados en el punto de atención continuada de O Barco. Otras dos personas fueron trasladadas al Hospital de Valdeorras, donde una de ellas permanecía ingresada por la noche. La Guardia Civil de Tráfico, a su vez, cortó 10 kilómetros de la N-536 (Ourense-Ponferrada) debido a las "grandes dimensiones" que adquirieron las llamas. Las comunicaciones telefónicas con los pueblos afectados estaban cortadas a última hora de la tarde.

Los servicios de extinción hablan de un paisaje dantesco. El fuego quemó cuatro casas, saltó el río Sil en Éntomas y rozó el casco urbano de O Barco. Todo el entorno de las instalaciones de la ITV de la villa estaba arrasado. Tampoco se libró el punto limpio, que quedó reducido a cenizas. Ni siquiera un cementerio, que los vecinos tuvieron que defender con sus propios medios. De hecho, las flores de los nichos lucían calcinadas entre el espeso humo. En Viloira las llamas amenazaban las casas desde arriba. El escarpado monte ardía a pocas decenas de metros de las viviendas, mientras una lluvia de cenizas cubría el pueblo. Y a los vecinos, que acarreaban calderos mientras tiraban mangueras caseras.

A primera hora de la noche, el fuego seguía descontrolado y ya había abrasado más de 400 hectáreas, según la estimación provisional de la Consellería de Medio Rural, cuya titular, Rosa Quintana, se trasladó a la zona. En los trabajos de extinción participaron medios aéreos y terrestres: un técnico, seis agentes forestales, 18 brigadas, seis motobombas, una pala, seis helicópteros, 11 aviones y efectivos de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias. Muy cerca de la zona de ignición de las llamas, en la parroquia de Santigoso, corría peligro la mayor repoblación de pino silvestre de Galicia, según medios de la lucha contra el fuego. Más de 8.000 hectáreas replantadas en plena Serra do Eixo que ardieron parcialmente, según algunos vecinos.

El informativo nocturno de Televisión de Galicia solo dedicó 30 segundos al grave incendio utilizando imágenes de otros fuegos. A esa misma hora, una unidad móvil de otra cadena nacional informaba en directo desde O Barco. Sin embargo, TVG prefirió dedicar su conexión en directo a una concentración de boy scouts. El alcalde de O Barco, el socialista Alfredo García, lamentaba: Hay mucha confusión y los vecinos se han visto impotentes ante las llamas.

A pocos kilómetros de allí, en San Xoán de Río, otro fuego quedaba controlado a las nueve de la noche. Según el primer cálculo del Gobierno gallego quemó más de 40 hectáreas, aunque fuentes de la lucha contra el fuego afirmaban que la afectación final será mayor y que el fuego mantenía activo un frente de dos kilómetros. Otros tres fuegos permanecían activos en Galicia durante la noche, todos en las provincia de Lugo. Quemaban más de 50 hectáreas en Friol, 70 en Ribas de Sil y otras 30 en Navia de Suarna.

http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2012/08/...17_973111.html

----------


## Luján

Y siguen los fuegos en Canarias. Ahora La Gomera y Tenerife.

¿Quedará algo por quemar tras este verano?

----------


## embalses al 100%

Anda hijo...
Ayer por la tarde, tuvimos un conato de incendio muy cercano al pueblo. Se quemaron unos 1.000 m2. Gracias a los vecinos y a los bomberos que llegaron rápidamente no fue a más, porque había un pastizal de casi medio metro. Fue un susto bastante grande.

----------


## sergi1907

Hasta el momento habría 200 hectáreas afectadas de matorrales y masa forestal | Bomberos ha ordenado el confinamiento preventivo del municipio de Guils de la Cerdanya a causa del denso humo.


Vista del incendio que afecta la Cerdanya, desde la zona del campanario de la Villa de Llívia Santiago Cordonet

Ger (Agencias y redacción). - Los Bomberos de la Generalitat trabajan para apagar un incendio que se ha declarado este sábado por la tarde al norte de la Cerdanya. El fuego se ha declarado en una zona de matorrales y prados entre los pueblos de Ger y Meranges, junto a la urbanización de Niula.
Hasta el momento habría 200 hectáreas afectadas de matorrales y masa forestal. Treinta y cinco dotaciones terrestres y 15 aéreas trabajan en las labores de extinción, junto con dos dotaciones de los Bomberos de Andorra y dos más de bomberos franceses.
Bomberos ha ordenado el confinamiento preventivo del municipio de Guils de la Cerdanya, con una población de unos 600 habitantes, a causa del denso humo.
Al parecer, la parte baja del incendio, que se situaría cerca de Ger, estaría controlada, mientras que la parte alta, situada al norte y cerca de Guils, con una importante zona boscosa, aún no estaría bajo control.
Pese a que, en un principio, la lluvia que había empezado a caer en esta zona de Cerdanya fue una aliada de los bomberos, las rachas de viento cambiante, que en algunos casos llegan a los 45 kilómetros por hora, están dificultando ahora el trabajo de los bomberos, y han propagado el fuego.
Los Mossos d'Esquadra han desalojado al principio de la tarde una piscina municipal de Ger para que los Bomberos pudiesen abastecerse de agua, y posteriormente también se ha desalojado de forma preventiva un refugio.
A la zona también se han desplazado dos unidades del Sistema de Emergencias Médicas (SEM) y efectivos de los Mossos d'Esquadra.
Por su parte, el Servicio Catalán de Tráfico ha cortado la circulación a la pista forestal que va a Meranges.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...#ixzz23GFdtZHD

----------


## sergi1907

Un brigadista murió este domingo y otras tres personas resultaron heridas dos brigadistas y un agente forestal cuando participaban en la extinción del incendio declarado en la partida Rabosina, en el término de Torremanzanas (Alicante).

El de Torremanzanas fue uno de los seis grandes incendios que devoraban ayer hectáreas de bosque en La Gomera, Tenerife, Ourense, Huelva, Ciudad Real, Guadalajara y Alicante. La imprudencia humana parece estar detrás de la mayoría. La ola de calor hizo el resto.

En Canarias más de 4.500 personas tuvieron que ser desalojadas de forma preventiva por las llamas. Y la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME) tuvo que desplegar hasta 1.200 militares durante todo el fin de semana para intentar sofocar ocho incendios.

El partido Equo, dirigido por el expresidente de Greenpeace España, Juan López Uralde, acusó de pasividad al Ejecutivo y reclamó medidas urgentes. El Gobierno está actuando como si esto fuera inevitable y ni se ha molestado en visitar las zonas afectadas, criticó en un comunicado.

En lo que va de año el fuego ha devorado más superficie que en todo 2011. Este es un repaso a los principales fuegos activos de este domingo.

» Alicante. El consejero de Gobernación, Serafín Castellano, que se desplazó hasta el incendio de Torremanzanas en el que perdió la vida un brigadista, apuntó al fallo mecánico de un coche como posible causa del fuego: al abrir el capó del vehículo, habría salido una llamarada.

En la extinción del incendio, que afecta a una pinada, participaban este domingo una sección de la UME y 14 medios aéreos (ocho helicópteros y seis aviones), cinco brigadas, cinco autobombas, siete vehículos de bomberos y voluntarios. El fuego obligó a desalojar un campamento en el que pasaban las vacaciones unos 130 niños, y algunas casas diseminadas.

» Islas Canarias. En La Gomera, donde ya han ardido más de 3.600 hectáreas, este domingo por la noche permanecían activos tres frentes. Preocupa la evolución de las llamas en las zonas de Valle Gran Rey, el barrio de Las Hayas y el perímetro del Parque Nacional de Garajonay, donde el fuego ha calcinado ya 750 hectáreas y en cuya extinción trabajan 137 militares de la UME.

En la noche del domingo también continuaba activo el incendio originado el viernes en Tenerife. Las llamas avanzan hacia el municipio de Santiago del Teide y de momento han abrasado 300 hectáreas. El presidente canario, Paulino Rivero, ha denunciado falta de interés del Gobierno central para dotar al archipiélago de una base permanente de hidroaviones con la que hacer frente a los incendios ahora los aparatos se trasladan desde Sevilla.

» Ourense. En O Barco de Valdeorras, el incendio declarado el pasado viernes continuaba activo este domingo tras haber calcinado unas 1.200 hectáreas, aunque estaba estabilizado, según la consejería de Medio Rural. 72 brigadas, 30 motobombas, seis palas, 13 helicópteros, 16 aviones y la UME intentaban extinguirlo. A la zona se desplazó el presidente de la Xunta, Alberto Núñez Feijóo.

» Guadalajara. Los incendios forestales iniciados el domingo en el Parque Nacional de Cañaveros (Ciudad Real) y en El Cubillo de Uceda (Guadalajara) estaban por la noche estabilizados tras dejar 1.700 hectáreas afectadas: 1.100 en El Cubillo de Uceda y 600 en Cabañeros, aunque en este caso, de un alto valor ecológico al estar dentro del parque nacional.

http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...84_975913.html

----------


## perdiguera

El telediario de ayer noche era una letanía de incendios por todo elterritorio nacional, llegué a contar 14 puntos distintos, quizá me dejé alguno. 
Una verdadera lástima la muerte de esas dos personas en Alicante.
Lo de Canarias este año no tiene nombre.

----------


## sergi1907

Está siendo uno de los peores años que recuerdo.

En el incendio de Alicante ya hay una segunda víctima.

----------


## Luján

Así están las islas:

----------


## perdiguera

> El enigma de los cipreses ignífugos
> La resistencia de un bosque de estos árboles en el último incendio forestal de Valencia sorprende a los expertos, que debaten su uso como barrera verde frente a las llamas
> Joaquín Gil Valencia12 AGO 2012 - 22:48 CET123
> 
> 
> Los casi mil cipreses plantados en el barranco de Herbasana, Jerica, se salvaron tras el incendio de Andilla, que arrasó otros muchos árboles.
> 
> Cuando Bernabé Moya, director del Árbol de la Diputación de Valencia, divulgó la imagen, sus colegas botánicos se frotaron los ojos. Una legión de 946 cipreses de nueve metros de altura había resistido incólume al incendio que arrasó el pasado julio durante cinco días 20.000 hectáreas de la localidad valenciana de Andilla. La foto mostraba con nitidez una columna de 9.000 metros cuadrados de árboles plantados hace 22 años en Jérica, entre Valencia y Castellón. A su alrededor, un paisaje lunar, devastado, que apenas recordaba el vigoroso monte de pinos, carrasca, encinas, enebros, sabinas y aliagas que consumieron las llamas. El fuego ignoró la parcela verde.
> La parcela de Andilla sufrió iguales efectos adversos que los árboles vecinos
> ...


http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...35_438591.html

Si eso es cierto, no me importaría una replantación en toda regla de estos cipreses como cortafuegos aunque no sean autóctonos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y también el incendio que hoy ha sido extinguido cerca de Doñana en "La Dehesilla", que por suerte no ha quemado mucho.
Menos mal, porque es que iba a ser ya el como que ardiera Doñana...

Y en Canarias, como digo, encima del poco verde que hay, que arda. La mancha de Tenerife es enorme, y todo el sur de la Gomera también...

----------


## Luján

Hoy han estado tres Parques Nacionales ardiendo: Cabañeros, Doñana y Garajonay, más el anterior incendio de Tenerife, que entró en el de Las Cañadas del Teide.

----------


## embalses al 100%

*El fuego obliga a evacuar a la cuarta parte de la población de La Gomera*
*El 11% de la isla está afectado por el incendio y 750 hectáreas del Parque Nacional de Garajonay*


Nueve días después del inicio del incendio en La Gomera, alrededor del 11% de la superficie de la isla (4.123 hectáreas) se han visto afectadas por las llamas, que además han obligado al desalojo preventivo de más de 5.000 personas, una cuarta parte de la población. De la superficie afectada, unas 750 hectáreas corresponden al Parque Nacional de Garajonay, el 25% de su extensión, donde se ha quemado masa forestal que no ardía desde hace un siglo. El incendio no está controlado ni estabilizado.


De madrugada, más de 900 personas fueron evacuadas en dos barcos desde Valle Gran Rey (la segunda mayor localidad de la isla) a San Sebastián de La Gomera, la capital, al quedar aislados por tierra después de que las llamas bajaran con rapidez por el barranco y quemaran a su paso treinta viviendas.


El presidente del Gobierno canario, Paulino Rivero, ha afirmado a los medios de comunicación que la situación es "muy grave" y que las perspectivas que se presentan en la jornada del lunes son "malas" debido a las altas temperaturas, la baja humedad, la orografía del terreno y el cambio en la dirección del viento. "Las condiciones meteorológicas son favorables para una propagación rápida de las llamas y son muy malas para su extinción", ha advertido el jefe de servicio de Seguridad y Emergencias, Humberto Gutiérrez, quien ha descartado un control del incendio a corto plazo.

La Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME) reforzará a lo largo del lunes su presencia en La Gomera para luchar contra el fuego. En concreto, se incorporará un cuarto avión apagafuegos y 53 militares más, que se suman a los 140 efectivos que trabajan ya contra este incendio.


Por la mañana, el frente norte del incendio sobrepasó la dorsal de la isla y comenzó un lento descenso por el barranco que lleva al pueblo de Vallehermoso, cuyos 2.500 vecinos fueron desalojados en autobuses hacia San Sebastián como medida preventiva, aunque el frente aún queda lejos de la localidad.

Además de Vallehermoso, continúan evacuadas las zonas de Chipude, Manantiales y alrededores (850 personas); El Cercado (200 personas); Arure y Las Hayas (450); Banda de Las Rosas (250); zona alta de Valle Gran Rey (900) y Taguluche (35).

De forma preventiva, los ferrys Benchijigua Express y Volcán de Taburiente, de las naviers Fred Olsen y Armas respectivamente, se habían dirigido luego desde el puerto de San Sebastián, capital de la isla, hacia Valle Gran Rey, situada exactamente en el punto opuesto de la isla. En principio se decidió evacuar a personas mayores, discapacitados y a todos aquellos que quisieran irse. Hacia las 04.00 hora local, unas 629 personas embarcaron voluntariamente en el Benchijigua Express, informa Radio Aguere y el barco zarpó con dirección a San Sebastián a las 04.20. La llegada a la  capital de la isla tuvo lugar una hora después.

Un segundo buque, el Volcán de Taburiente, se quedó de guardia en Valle Gran Rey hasta que a las 06.00 ha partido rumbo a San Sebastián de La Gomera con otros 281 evacuados. En el puerto de la capital se ha habilitado un pequeño hospital de campaña en la terminal con 20 facultativos y 10 ambulancias por si fuera necesario el traslado de algún vecino al hospital de Nuestra Señora de Guadalupe. Los vecinos que han llegado en el primer barco han comentado que la situación es "de caos". Las autoridades de la ciudad se han preparado en tiempo récord para acoger a los evacuados. El alcalde de la capital de la isla, Ángel Luis Castillo, ha ordenado habilitar el gimnasio del colegio Ruiz de Padrón, el propio colegio y la Residencia Escolar, para recibir a los vecinos de Valle Gran Rey.

El resto de personas que no han embarcado han pasado la noche en el muelle o han vuelto a sus casas, aunque las autoridades no dejaban regresar a las viviendas situadas por encima del lugar conocido como La Calera. Paralelamente, efectivos de la Ayuda en Emergencias Anaga (AEA) han desalojado el pueblo de Taguluche ante el avance del fuego por otra ladera del Barranco de Valle de Gran Rey. Los 35 vecinos han sido trasladados a la localidad de Vallehermoso.

Fuentes del Centro Coordinador de Emergencias y Salvamento han indicado  que el fuego se reactivó el domingo por las rachas de viento. Además, la vegetación que hay en la zona, especialmente cañaveral y palmeras, arde con rapidez, a lo que se suma la sequedad de la vegetación debido a la escasez de lluvias. Aunque las llamas están aún lejos, en la zona alta del barranco, la medida se toma con carácter preventivo y las autoridades han transmitido un mensaje de tranquilidad a los vecinos.

Con tres frentes activos, preocupa la evolución de las llamas en las zonas de Valle Gran Rey, el barrio de Las Hayas, así como en el perímetro del Parque Nacional de Garajonay, donde el fuego ha calcinado un total de 750 hectáreas. Ante las malas condiciones meteorológicas -el Archipiélago permanece en alerta Naranja por altas temperaturas que han superado los 40 grados a lo largo de este domingo- las llamas permanecen sin control.







Fuente: ELPAÍS

----------


## sergi1907

Un total de 18 dotaciones terrestres y 7 aéreas de los Bomberos trabajan en la zona, donde el viento no sopla y ello facilita las tareas de extinción.


Imagen del incendio que quema en Vilopriu, en el Baix Empordà @emergenciescat

Barcelona. (Redacción y agencias).- Los Bomberos de la Generalitat han enviado una treintena de dotaciones para combatir un incendio forestal que se ha iniciado este mediodía en una zona boscosa de Vilopriu, en la comarca del Baix Empordà (Girona). Según han informado los Bomberos, el incendio se ha iniciado hacia las 13.10 horas en una zona boscosa entre Vilopriu y la Valldavià, cerca de la carretera GI-631. La superficie afectada hasta el momento es de 10 a 15 hectáreas.
Los Bomberos han enviado a la zona a una treintena de dotaciones, entre ellas once unidades aéreas, para luchar contra el fuego, que ha originado una gran humareda. El incendio ha obligado a desalojar preventivamente el pequeño núcleo de población de Valldavià, donde hay censadas 42 personas, aunque en el momento del desalojo solo había ocho personas, que ya se han marchado en coches particulares.
Los Mossos d'Esquadra han desalojado la piscina municipal de Vilopriu para que los medios aéreos se puedan abastecer de agua, según los Bomberos. Asimismo, los Mossos también han cortado la GI-631, a la altura de Vilopriu, debido al incendio.
Desde los Bomberos, se indica que se está trabajando con la ventaja de que, de momento, el viento no sopla en la zona. Las llamas estarían situadas entre Vilopriu y Camallera.
Hasta la zona afectada se han desplazado nueve patrullas de los Mossos y, como medida preventiva, dos unidades del Sistema d'Emergències Mèdiques (SEM).
Riesgo de fuegos forestales este miércoles en la Catalunya central
Las comarcas del Solsonès, Anoia y Bages situadas en la Catalunya central registrarán este miércoles un grave riesgo de incendios forestales, según ha alertado la Conselleria de Agricultura, Ganadería, Pesca, Alimentación y Medio Natural de la Generalitat en un comunicado.
Esta previsión obligará a partir de las 0.00 horas del miércoles a activar el Plan Alfa 3 en 44 municipios de la zona, donde se aplicarán medidas extraordinarias ya adoptadas el pasado fin de semana. Estas precauciones incluyen la suspensión de todos los permisos para la realización de actividades que puedan generar peligro de fuego, como generar restos vegetales, trabajos agrícolas, tareas de mantenimiento de infraestructuras --líneas eléctricas, líneas férreas y carreteras-- y la ejecución de obra civil con menos de 500 metros de bosque.
Además, en previsión de la celebración de fiestas mayores en numerosos municipios catalanes, es preciso que los ayuntamientos extremen la precaución, especialmente en cuanto a actividades pirotécnicas. La Conselleria también recomienda a los municipios costeros altamente urbanizados y flanqueados por bosques que remojen sus zonas permietrales para facilitar la gestión de un eventual incendio.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...#ixzz23X1y6200

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jope, otra vez.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Arde España, y sale esto...

*GEACAM presenta un ERE que supondrá la extinción de 680 contratos, según CCOO*

*La Empresa Pública de Gestión Ambiental de Castilla-La Mancha (GEACAM) ha presentado un Expediente de Regulación de Empleo (ERE) que recoge la extinción de 680 puestos de trabajo, 660 de ellos dentro de la plantilla de extinción de incendios y 20 más en el personal de estructura.*


Así lo ha indicado en rueda de prensa el secretario general de la Federación Agroalimentaria de CCOO, José Sánchez de los Silos, quien ha asegurado que "no hay ninguna causa económica" para plantear este ERE y solo existen "razones políticas e ideológicas", ya que lo que quiere el Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha "es acabar privatizando la empresa".

De los Silos ha resaltado que los abogados que negocian el ERE para la empresa "ofrecían 34 días por año trabajado" a los empleados despedidos "si se firmaba el ERE inmediatamente, y 20 días si no lo firmábamos", lo que "da fe de que no es una razón económica".

Según la valoración del sindicalista, desde finales de diciembre, "contando con 400 interinos que no fueron contratados", la empresa pública "se quedarán con 1.300 trabajadores menos, la mitad de plantilla", lo que provocará que "no haya prevención en meses antes del verano"

DESPRECIO ABSOLUTO

"Tienen un desprecio absoluto contra sociedad y trabajadores y les importan tres narices los montes y los recursos forestales", ha aseverado, incidiendo en que "todo el mundo entiende que los recortes en GEACAM tienen efecto en el fuego, ya que cuando los medios se reduzcan habrá menos medios para atacar un incendio".

El dirigente sindical ha criticado en este sentido que en el mes de junio la empresa decidió eliminar las patrullas móviles "para no contratar interinos", mientras a los trabajadores que prestaban servicio en estas patrullas "los desplazaron a retenes normales", medida "que no favorece" a la extinción de incendio.

Además, ha indicado que la empresa decidió bajar el salario a los trabajadores "como al resto de empleados públicos", pero en el caso de GEACAM "querían hacerlo de carácter retroactivo con fecha 1 de marzo", aunque la medida ha sido retirada. ""Parece que se han dado cuenta de que han metido la pata".

MOVILIZACIONES ESTE JUEVES

De los Silos ha anunciado que desde el sindicato han convocado dos concentraciones en todas las provincias para los días 16 y 17 de agosto, aunque ha apuntado que estas movilizaciones "no son el final, y tiene que ser el principio de una lucha dura y de una resistencia activa". "Evidentemente hay que plantear huelgas, y huelgas duras", ha dicho.

El líder sindical ha reiterado que CCOO "no va a firmar ningún acuerdo que suponga despidos", y ha abogado por que "si la crisis es temporal, se negocien medidas temporales".

----------


## Luján

[ironic] Claro, es que si ya está todo quemado, no hace falta gente para prevenir y extinguir[/ironic]

----------


## sergi1907

Después de leer esta noticia estoy convencido de que nos estamos volviendo todos locos.

*La Generalitat estudia denunciar un vecino de Tarragona por apedrear un helicóptero que se abastecía de agua de su alberca*
La aeronave participaba domingo en la extinción de un incendio de cañas cerca del río Francolí y recibió al menos dos impactos de piedra


La Generalitat estudia denunciar un vecino de Tarragona que el domingo apedreó un helicóptero de los Bomberos para impedir que se abastece de agua en una balsa de su propiedad, durante un pequeño incendio declarado en un cañaveral entre el río Francolí y el Hospital Joan XXIII. Fuentes de los Bomberos de la Generalitat han confirmado a la ACN que se está redactando un informe para averiguar los hechos y que, cuando se termine, se pondrá en manos del servicio jurídico del departamento para analizar si se cursa la correspondiente denuncia contra este individuo. Después de que la aeronave alertara de que había recibido al menos dos impactos de piedra, los Mossos d'Esquadra pudieron identificar al hombre, aunque no quedó detenido. El incendio se declaró el domingo, hacia la una menos cuarto de la tarde, en una zona de cañas cercana al puente de San Tecla. El helicóptero se disponía a cargar agua en una balsa cercana al fuego cuando su propietario se dirigió hacia el aparato para que no cogiera agua. Según publica este martes el Diari de Tarragona, el individuo lanzó al menos dos piedras que impactaron con la aeronave-una de ellas en la puerta del aparato-, aunque pudo seguir volando. Tras ser alertados por la tripulación del'helicòpter, una patrulla de los Mossos hizo una batida por la zona y localizó al presunto autor del lanzamiento de piedras. Los agentes tomaron declaración a la tripulación y también a testigos del incidente. Según la Ley de Protección Civil, los equipos de extinción pueden coger agua de cualquier lugar, aunque se prevé que los afectados puedan solicitar con posterioridad que se les restituya el agua sustraída de su propiedad.


http://www.diaridetarragona.com/tarr...gua/seva/bassa

----------


## Luján

Pues ahora, el precio del agua que le han cogido me da que no va a pagar los desperfectos del aparato.

La verdad es que entiendo al hombre, le quitan lo suyo y, seguramente, no sepa que puede solicitar que se lo paguen.

Por otro lado, yo cedería gustoso (después seguramente reclamaría el pago) el agua de mi balsa para parar un fuego.

----------


## REEGE

Ese tío está loco???
No deja sacar agua de su propiedad para un buen fin, pone en peligro a los ocupantes del helicóptero... yo además de no concederle agua de por vida, lo metería un tiempo a la sombra!!!! :Mad: 
Que personaje!! Parece ser que es de la cofradía del "puño cerrado", no?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## perdiguera

Hola REEGE, 
A veces hay que tener en cuenta el entorno, para poder enjuiciar y muchas más cosas para condenar.
No sabemos la edad del Sr. ni sus conocimientos.
Podemos hacernos una idea de que si el fuego era pequeño, él perfectamente no se pudo dar cuenta. Quizás pensó que le estaban robando agua, o que le estaban gastando una broma pesada.
Puede que no supiese ni leer lo que ponía en el helicóptero, aunque puntería parece que tenía con las piedras.
A mí me surgen dudas sobre la posibilidad de daños en el helicóptero. La velocidad de la piedra se va perdiendo hacia arriba contrarrestada por la gravedad, salvo que fuese un levantador de pesas, cosa que dudo, me temo que lo más que hizo fué golpear el helicóptero sin ninguna fuerza.
A veces la autoridad se pasa en sus atribuciones.
Nunca he oído decir que hayan derribado ningún helicóptero a pedradas.

----------


## No Registrado

La Guardia Civil detiene al presunto autor del derribo de un helicóptero del Ejército de Tierra.

El aparato cayó en un campo de la sierra norte de Madrid tras ser alcanzado por una piedra.
Jesús Duva / Jorge A. Rodríguez 11 AGO 1989  

Un helicóptero del Ejército de Tierra se estrelló ayer cerca de la pedanía de Mataelpino, en el término municipal de El Boalo (Madrid), después de que un hombre lanzase contra el aparato "un objeto no identificado", según fuentes de la Guardia Civil. El teniente coronel Gabriel González Tejedor, jefe de la base de Colmenar Viejo, aseguró que dicho objeto había sido una piedra. Los tres ocupantes del aparato sufrieron heridas de diversa consideración. El presunto causante del accidente, Luis Perezagua Galán, veterinario en paro de 59 años, fue detenido poco después por fuerzas de la 112 Comandancia de la Guardia Civil.

"Espantan a las vacas" Luis Perezagua, casado y con domicilio en la calle Puenteareas, de Madrid, se encontraba de vacaciones en Mataelpino. Los vecinos de la localidad han manifestado en diversas ocasiones su malestar por los constantes ruidos que provoca el vuelo de estos aparatos y las molestias de una cercana escuela de ultraligeros.El accidente se produjo sobre las 10.40 horas de ayer, cuando el helicóptero, ocupado por el capitán Pedro Martínez Molinero, el teniente Manuel Guardado Rodríguez y el cabo Fernando Arellano Pacheco, realizaba un vuelo a baja altura y sin movi miento. El aparato, un Bell UH-1D, pertenece al batallón BHELTRA V de las Fuerzas Aeromóviles del Ejército de Tierra (Famet), con base en Colmenar Viejo.

El helicóptero estaba detenido en el aire a muy baja altura cuando un hombre lanzó contra él "un objeto indeterminado", según indicaron fuentes de a Guardia Civil. A consecuencia del impacto -posiblemente en el rotor de cola o en una de las palancas de dirección- el aparato empezó a perder altura a gran velocidad y se estrelló contra el suelo. Antes de caer, las hélices de la aeronave chocaron varias veces contra el terreno dejando profundos surcos. Los heridos fueron trasladados en otro helicóptero del Ejército hasta el hospital militar Gómez Ulla, de Madrid.

Operación de captura

El capitán Martínez Molinero, jefe de la tripulación, pudo salir por su propio pie del aparato y comprobó que el agresor subía inmediatamente a un turismo Ford Fiesta, de color rojo, en el que se dio a la fuga. Cuando llegaron al lugar del siniestro los primeros auxilios, el oficial les comunicó las características del turismo y la 112 Comandancia de la Guardia Civil montó rápida mente una operación de captura del fugitivo.

El presunto agresor fue localizado y detenido pocas horas después, cuando circulaba cerca de la localidad madrileña de Alpedrete. Fue trasladado al cuartel de Cerceda, donde ayer tarde seguía a la espera de ser puesto a disposición del Juzgado de Instrucción de Colmenar Viejo. Perezagua Galán, vetermario en paro, se ha negado a declarar ante la Guardia Civil.

La abogada del turno de oficio de Perezagua, María del Pilar Sánchez Lorenzo, manifestó en Cerceda que su cliente "estaba recogiendo menta y poleo en un lugar conocido corno el prado del Moral, cuando vio que se le venía encima un helicóptero, al que increpó e hizo señales con los brazos". La letrada asegura que su cliente "no arrojó nada contra el aparato, ya que estaba muy asustado".

El helicóptero de transporte ET-231 resultó destruido, especialmente en su costado derecho, precisamente en la parte donde viajaba el teniente Guardado, que es quien ha sufrido las heridas más graves. Este oficial sufre politraumatismo y fractura de mandíbula, según el parte médico. Tanto el rotor principal como las hélices como el tren de aterrizaje de la aeronave quedaron totalmente destruidos. Los restos del aparato, que no portaba armas, quedaron esparcidos en un radio de unos 20 metros.

Vuelo de entrenamiento

El comandante Arenas, que dirigió las operaciones de rescate del aparato, declaró que éste se hallaba a unos cinco metros de altura realizando un vuelo estacionario de entrenamiento, un ejercicio habitual de los que efectúan las Famet en misiones de apoyo y traslado de cuadrillas del ICO NA para extinguir incendios.

Arenas añadió que el helicóptero accidentado estaba en perfectas condiciones y que los integrantes de la tripulación son expertos en el manejo del mismo. "Han salvado la vida de puro milagro y gracias a que llevaban puesto el cinturón de seguridad y a que no ha estallado el combustible", añadió el comandante.

Precisamente, antes de que la grua del Ejército retirara el aparato se procedió a vaciar el depósito de gasolina para evitar riesgos.

En las tareas de rescate del aparato participaron más de una veintena de hombres apoyados por un helicóptero pesado, una grua y un camión antiincendios.

Las Fuerzas Aeromóviles del Ejército de Tierra con base en Colmenar Viejo tienen un total de 56 helicópteros UH-ID, el mismo modelo que fue abatido ayer. Cada uno de los aparatos como el siniestrado cuesta unos 400 millones de pesetas.

----------


## perdiguera

Con esta noticia de hace 23 años me tengo que desdecir, ya he leído que se puede derribar un helicóptero con una piedra.
De todas formas me parece muy raro.

----------


## albertillovernel

Hay que ser muy bestia para acertarle a un helicóptero con suficiente fuerza como para ponerlo en riesgo. Con una honda o tirachinas, sí que correría más riesgo, pero ¿a mano? De todas formas, el comportamiento del paisano al no dejar sacar agua de su balsa me parece muy desconsiderado, viendo cómo está el patio de chamuscado con tanto fuego. Anda, que si fuera su casa lo que estuviera en llamas y pasaran de largo los retenes...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hay que ser muy bestia para acertarle a un helicóptero con suficiente fuerza como para ponerlo en riesgo.


Cuando un helicóptero toma agua con un helibalde, muy alto no está precisamente, por lo que con una piedra normalita sí que podrías darse, vamos, digo yo...

El problema viene en que esa piedra impacte en las hélices o en el rotor de cola, entonces, sí que puedes formar una gorda...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo pienso que esto es una exageración en sí.
Tanto por parte del lanzador de piedras, como por los medios, que exageran más que nosotros los andaluces.
Me da coraje tanto sensacionalismo.

----------


## sergi1907

El incendio declarado en Castrocontrigo permanece en nivel 2 de alerta
Es uno de los siniestros más graves ocurridos en la provincia en la última década

Continúa el avance del incendio intencionado que se declaró el domingo en Castrocontrigo, al sur de la provincia de León, y que amenaza a nueve pueblos. El frente se extiende varios kilómetros y se aproxima al valle de la Valduerna. El presidente de la Junta de Castilla y León, Juan Vicente Herrera, ha confirmado que ya han ardido 8.000 hectáreas de una zona de alto valor ecológico. El fuego se mantiene el nivel 2, decretado por el riesgo para personas y bienes. A los 350 efectivos de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME) que ya se encuentran en la zona se sumarán este martes otros 150 militares a petición de la Junta de Castilla y León. El alcalde de Castrocontrigo municipio de unas 900 personas, Aureliano Fernández, ha descartado que, por el momento, sea necesario el desalojo de los vecinos, dado que el peligro es "potencial, pero no inminente". Los casi cien habitantes de la localidad de Torneros de Jamuz sí fueron evacuados el lunes por una hora, aunque pudieron regresar a sus casas, una vez que se estimó que no había amenaza para la población. 

Fernández ha explicado que de la evolución de las condiciones meteorológicas va a depender la erradicación del fuego: El "tema capital" es que "la temperatura no se eleve mucho y el viento no se acelere". A esto se une, ha señalado, el viento que se genera en la combustión de una zona cuajada de pinos centenarios. El hecho de que se trate de un incendio de copa, con descargo de pavesas desde la parte alta, ha apuntado el alcalde, dificulta enormemente la extinción.

Ya hubo un conato de fuego hace una semana entre Castrocontrigo y Torneros de la Valdería, que se pudo controlar en poco tiempo. El que se ha declarado este domingo tuvo su foco en una zona de abundante maleza y arrancó a las horas de más calor.

El incendio está arrasando una zona rica en níscalos y resina de los pinos de la especie arbórea pinaster. Además, está asolando cotos de caza, y centros y rutas de turismo y senderismo. El futuro para las familias que se dedican a la obtención de resina es muy incierto en un territorio en que la agricultura se debilita, ha resaltado el regidor de Castrocontrigo.

A los 350 efectivos de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME) que ya se encuentran en la zona se sumarán este martes otros 150 militares a petición de la Junta de Castilla y León. Los militares han llegado desde Torrejón, Morón de la Frontera, Zaragoza y León. Con el despliegue de cinco vehículos nodriza y de 15 autobombas centrarán sus esfuerzos en los municipios de Torneros de Jamuz y de Tabulla del Monte.

Los medios aéreos 13 helicópteros y cinco aviones han sido aportados por la Junta de Castilla y León y el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente. Los helicópteros proceden de las bases leonesas de Rabanal, Cueto, Camposagrado y Tabuyo, y de Lubia (Soria) y Laza (Orense). Dos aviones de carga en tierra vuelan desde Rosinos (Zamora), dos naves anfibias desde Matacán (Salamanca) y otra más desde Lavacolla (La Coruña).

Además, participan once vehículos bulldozer, ocho agentes medioambientales y forestales, siete motobombas, seis cuadrillas de tierra, cinco técnicos, cuatro cuadrillas transportadas en helicóptero, tres brigadas de refuerzo y una dotación de la UME.

Este ha sido un fin de semana especialmente complicado por la declaración de varios incendios intencionados en las provincias de Ávila, León y Zamora. La Junta de Castilla y León rebajó este lunes a nivel 0 que indica que no hay peligro para personas o bienes los incendios de Villaobispo de Otero (León) y la localidad abulense de Solana de Ávila.

El consejero de Fomento y Medio Ambiente de Castilla y León, Antonio Silván, hizo este mismo día un "llamamiento a la sociedad" para que no permanezca "impasible" ante la actuación de "los desalmados" que "atentan" contra el medio natural y "ponen en riesgo la vida de personas" al provocar los diversos incendios. En los mismos términos se ha manifestado el presidente de la Junta, Juan Vicente Herrera, quien ha solicitado la "movilización social" para la denuncia de "negligentes" o "criminales".

http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...53_941981.html

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Acaba de pasar un helicóptero cargado de agua, dirección suroeste, donde se declaro el pasado incendio, esperemos que no haya pasado nada....

----------


## embalses al 100%

10.000 hectáreas en León, por suerte está controlado ya.

----------


## tescelma



----------


## tescelma



----------


## tescelma



----------


## tescelma



----------


## F. Lázaro

Sólo se me ocurre decir lo siguiente...

----------


## Luján

Sin palabras.

Grandísimo documento.


Bueno, una palabra sí, no sabía yo que F. Lázaro y yo tuviéramos un doble en León, y que fuera brigadista.  :Wink:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Con unas condiciones meteorológicas agravadas por una masa de aire sahariana y cuatro días después de que se originaran las llamas, el operativo de extinción desplegado en Castrocontrigo continuaba ayer combatiendo el incendio declarado el domingo y tratando de enfriar la zona para controlar y extinguir un fuego que ya está estabilizado en el entorno leonés. Son más de 10.000 las hectáreas arrasadas en el enclave, en el que los efectivos han trabajado hasta «48 horas seguidas» sobre el terreno. Así lo aseguró la Junta, que ensalzó la labor de los operarios y trasladó su «solidaridad» con los vecinos de los municipios que se han visto afectados, a cuyos ayuntamientos ofreció su ayuda para evaluar los daños una vez que sea sofocado y solicitar ayudas al Gobierno central si así se considerara.

Las llamas ya están estabilizadas, y el siguiente objetivo es su completa extinción. A partir de entonces, se procederá a realizar un análisis de los daños y, en función de los mismos, a solicitar «la declaración de zona catastrófica si se requiere de un tratamiento especial». De momento, «es precipitado» hacer una valoración, pero de ser así los ayuntamientos afectados, que son quienes deberían requerir indemnizaciones al Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, «contarán con el apoyo» del Ejecutivo autonómico, explicó ayer el portavoz de la Junta y consejero de la Presidencia, José Antonio de Santiago-Juárez.

Para las labores de evaluación de daños los ayuntamientos dispondrán de la colaboración técnica de la Junta, que se reunirá en los próximos días con las administraciones municipales y la Diputación leonesa. En un primer análisis se cree que las infraestructuras «vitales», como las de suministro de electricidad o agua, no se han visto afectadas, pero se deberán examinar, al igual que los efectos que ha provocado el fuego en caminos vecinales y carreteras. 

La envergadura del incendio que en los últimos días ha arrasado el enclave leonés de Castrocontrigo podría haber sido cinco veces mayor. Hasta 50.000 hectáreas se calculó que arderían en un primer análisis en el que se evaluaron las condiciones del entorno y la climatología, y que diseñaba un escenario aún más catastrófico. A falta de su extinción se cifra en más de 10.000 las hectáreas arrasadas, lo que supone una «tragedia medioambiental económica y social», que «ha arruinado la vida a muchas personas que vivían de labores en el monte», aseguró De Santiago-Juárez.

«Todo indica que ha sido intencionado» y se ha producido en la misma zona en la que diez días antes se había originado un incendio, explicó De Santiago-Juárez. Con la mano del hombre detrás de la catástrofe como principal hipótesis, el portavoz de la Junta confió en que «más pronto que tarde sea detenido» el responsable o responsables, para quienes pidió «que se les aplique contundentemente una sanción». 

Repliegue

En la jornada de ayer comenzaron a replegarse algunos medios humanos, como la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME), que inició su retirada de la zona, en la que aún permanecen numerosos efectivos para la completa extinción del incendio, que obligó a movilizar hasta un millar de personas. Y al tiempo en el que en Castrocontrigo se estabilizaba la situación, un nuevo fuego en la provincia leonesa reclamó la presencia de 170 profesionales en Vega de Almanza, donde las llamas se originaron por la tarde y fue declarado de nivel 1.

Por último, el consejero de Fomento y Medio Ambiente, Antonio Silván, comparecerá a petición propia ante la Comisión de éste área en las Cortes de Castilla y León para dar «todo tipo de explicaciones» sobre el incendio registrado en Castrocontrigo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

En León hay un pirómano, y mientras no lo pillen...

----------


## sergi1907

Madremanya. (Redacción).- Sobre las 14.31 horas los Bomberos han recibido el aviso de otro incendio de vegetación forestal en Madremanya (Gironès), en la zona del Puig de les Dalmaues, junto a la carretera GiV 6701 a la altura del punto quilométrico 6. El fuego habría empezado en una zona de campo y ya afecta masa forestal.
Se han activado una veintena de dotaciones terrestres además de ocho medios aéreos. También se desplazan diez patrullas del cuerpo de los Mossos d'Esquadra. Como medida preventiva se ha desalojado los vecinos del pequeño núcleo de la Vilosa, en el municipio de Sant Marti Vell. (Más información en twitter: @GironaLV).
Por el momento el fuego ha quemado unas 40 hectáreas y se extiende hacia Les Gavarres. Los Mossos ordenan el confinamiento a los vecinos de Flaçà y Sant Martí Vell. Se mantienen cortadas las carreteras C-66 en Celrà y la GiV-671 sigue con restricciones.
Por otra parte, sobre la misma hora se ha declarado en el término municipal de Aiguamúrcia (Tarragona) otro incendio forestal junto a la carretera T-244, en el punto kilométrico 14, en la zona del Pla de Manlleu. Unas quince dotaciones terrestres y ocho medios aéreos están trabajando ya en la extinción de este incendio forestal, según las fuentes.



http://www.lavanguardia.com/local/gi...#ixzz24TdoXLxY

----------


## jlois

Es un desastre que no puede ni debe tener más que un sentimiento unánime de desaprobación y repulsa hacia quien o quienes se hayan visto envueltos en su propagación. Las imágenes de Tescelma son tremendas y cargadas de esa impotencia que uno tiene ante la magnitud de los acontecimientos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

*Declarado un incendio en el Parque Natural de Sierra Tejeda*

*El fuego se inició sobre las 14.00 en un paraje por encima del municipio de Canillas de Aceituno
*

Un incendio de grandes dimensiones permanece activo desde primera hora de esta tarde en el Parque Natural de Sierra Tejeda y Almijara, en la Axarquía malagueña, entre los municipios de Canillas de Aceituno y Sedella. Las labores para su estabilización avanzan favorablemente, según fuentes del Infoca, que prevé que el incendio quede estabilizado a lo largo de esta tarde.

El fuego se declaró alrededor de las 14.10 horas en el paraje de Los Charcones, por encima de Canillas. A esa hora el dispositivo Infoca de extinción de incendios forestales recibió el aviso. Todavía se desconoce la superficie afectada por las llamas.

Al tratarse de una zona abrupta de arbolado y matorral, el protagonismo de la extinción está recayendo en los medios aéreos. El Infoca ha ampliado el dispositivo desplazado en un primer momento hasta el lugar, de 13 a 16 aeronaves: cuatro helicópteros de transporte y extinción, cuatro helicópteros de gran capacidad, cinco aviones de carga en tierra, dos aviones anfibios y un avión de coordinación. Además, por tierra se han desplazado siete retenes, dos brigadas de extinción, tres camiones autobomba, cuatro agentes de medio ambiente y un equipo médico.

Las llamas de momento no afectan a núcleos de población, aunque en las zonas próximas existen bastantes viviendas diseminadas. Al dispositivo de extinción se ha unido una unidad móvil meteorológica. Las condiciones climáticas, con mucho calor y viento moderado de poniente, pueden dificultar en buena medida las labores de extinción.

----------


## REEGE

A ver que os parece ésto!!!
http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/0...345724845.html

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Os dejo un video de fotos del incendio en la Sierra de Los Donceles (Hellín), imágenes impresionantes, sobre todo la de la cabra muerta en la carretera.... :Frown:

----------


## Luján

> Haber que os parece ésto!!!
> http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/0...345724845.html


Simplemente, que al Sr. Alberto Vázquez Figueroa se le va la olla. Cada vez más.

Este señor es el que diseñó un "método" de desalación a coste energético supuestamente cero. Por algún lado del foro está escrito ya.

Mejor que se dedique a escribir novelas, la ingeniería no es lo suyo.

----------


## perdiguera

> Haber que os parece ésto!!!
> http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/0...345724845.html


Como dice Luján a este Sr. se le calentaron los sesos hace tiempo.
Haber es tener no ir a ver o veamos.

----------


## sergi1907

Las lluvias que cayeron anoche en esta zona de Girona han ayudado en las labores de extinción.


Un bombero remoja áreas calientes del bosque afectado por el incendio declarado ayer en Madremanya

Barcelona. (EFE).- Un total de 15 dotaciones de los Bomberos de la Generalitat han reanudado hoy las tareas de extinción del incendio forestal que comenzó el viernes por la tarde en Madremanya (Girona) y que consiguió ser controlado anoche tras arrasar unas 220 hectáreas.
Los bomberos esperaron ayer a comprobar el efecto de la tramontana en el fuego antes de darlo por controlado ante el peligro de que volviera a reavivarse, según han informado fuentes de este cuerpo.
Las lluvias que cayeron anoche en esta zona de Girona han ayudado a controlarlo tras calcinar unas 184 hectáreas de vegetación arbolada, 28,6 de cultivos y 5,4 de matorrales en los municipios de Madremanya (9,16), Sant Martí Vell (158,26), Flaçà (42,04) y la Pera (13,19).
El incendio comenzó en una masía del término municipal de La Pera, con un pequeño fuego que los habitantes de una casa rural consiguieron apagar en un primer momento, pero que después se reavivó con fuerza por el fuerte viento.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...#ixzz24e9axyJH

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Este señor es el que diseñó un "método" de desalación a coste energético supuestamente cero. Por algún lado del foro está escrito ya.


Tampoco nadie le ha dado la oportunidad de demostrarlo. Toda nueva tecnología siempre requiere de algún proyecto piloto para comprobar su viabilidad.

El por entonces Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, Rural, Marino y Otras Hierbas no le concedió la más mínima posibilidad de demostrarlo, no sea que ese proyecto fuese viable y claro, si se demostrase que fuese viable todo el expolio de agua al río Tajo se iría al garete... Ya que han construido decenas de desaladoras para tenerlas paradas, bien podrían haber destinado los fondos de una de esas desaladoras para poner en práctica el sistema del Sr. Vázquez Figueroa y ver si es efectivo.

Si en vez de España estuviésemos en Alemania, Japón o EEUU, esa desaladora ya se hubiese probado hace tiempo para ver si es viable o no. Sin embargo aquí, en vez de hacer eso, se prefiere gastar el dinero en autopistas sin sentido, construir aeropuertos sin aviones, desaladoras paradas, y de los AVE's mejor ni hablar...

Y claro, así nos va...

----------


## Luján

> Tampoco nadie le ha dado la oportunidad de demostrarlo. Toda nueva tecnología siempre requiere de algún proyecto piloto para comprobar su viabilidad.
> 
> El por entonces Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, Rural, Marino y Otras Hierbas no le concedió la más mínima posibilidad de demostrarlo, no sea que ese proyecto fuese viable y claro, si se demostrase que fuese viable todo el expolio de agua al río Tajo se iría al garete... Ya que han construido decenas de desaladoras para tenerlas paradas, bien podrían haber destinado los fondos de una de esas desaladoras para poner en práctica el sistema del Sr. Vázquez Figueroa y ver si es efectivo.
> 
> Si en vez de España estuviésemos en Alemania, Japón o EEUU, esa desaladora ya se hubiese probado hace tiempo para ver si es viable o no. Sin embargo aquí, en vez de hacer eso, se prefiere gastar el dinero en autopistas sin sentido, construir aeropuertos sin aviones, desaladoras paradas, y de los AVE's mejor ni hablar...
> 
> Y claro, así nos va...


Que aquí se gasta sin ton in son es cierto, pero que el sistema de desalación de Vázquez Figueroa no funciona también es cierto. No hace falta probarlo, basta con saber que los pozos cercanos al mar son salobres, y que hay que usar bombas para extraer el agua de ellos, con lo que el coste nunca será cero, ni nada parecido.

Suponiendo que por un milagro, el agua de mar filtrada a un pozo de nosecuantos metros de profundidad acabara siendo dulce, ahora tocaría sacarla de ese pozo, que jamás llegará a subir hasta la cota 0. Y suponiendo, otro milagro, que ese pozo recuperase el equilibrio con el mar, teniendo agua dulce en él a cota 0, en cuanto comenzara la extracción, evidentemente, su cota descendería, pero no se volvería a llenar con facilidad. Le costaría mucho tiempo.


En cuanto a la idea esta de las torres telescópicas pluviales, ¿Ha tenido en cuenta siquiera la pérdida de carga del agua en las tuberías? y ¿Ha calculado la presión necesaria para levantar una de esas torres por encima de la altura de los árboles?, siquiera ¿Ha calculado cuántas torres tendrían que implantarse para cubrir correctamente (superponiendo la lluvia de una y otra) un bosque de tamaño medio, y el coste económico que ello supone?... y así muchas preguntas más que me dan a entender que no es un proyecto viable.

Si algún excéntrico millonario quiere gastarse su dinero en ideas locas, por mí bien, pero preferiría que el mío no.

----------


## perdiguera

Lo siento F. Lázaro, no puedo estar de acuerdo contigo y estoy en completo acuerdo con Luján.
Ese Sr. no sólo se inventa cosas imposibles sino que algunos le bailan el agua.
Es como predicar el movimiento contínuo. Una falacia tras otra.
Claro que siempre habrá personas con poca preparación que creerán sus teorías indemostrables.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

El incendio forestal que obligó a desalojar el núcleo urbano de Bédar y tres diseminados, y que, según la primera medición perimetral ha arrasado 374 hectáreas de suelo declarado Lugar de Interés Comunitario (LIC) se originó en la cuneta de una carretera comarcal que discurre junto al paraje de Pago de Las Molineras, por lo que, a la espera del informe definitivo de la Brigada de Investigación de Incendios Forestales (BIIF), todo apunta a que "la mano del hombre" originó el fuego "con una colilla o con cualquier otro tipo de material".

   Así lo ha indicado este lunes en rueda de prensa el delegado territorial de Agricultura, Pesca y Medio Ambiente, José Manuel Ortiz Bono, quien ha avanzado que la Junta andaluza va a iniciar "ya" el plan de restauración de las 231 hectáreas de monte público que se han visto afectadas. 

   La superficie afectada por el fuego se encuentra en el LIC de Sierra Cabrera, un espacio de gran importancia desde el punto de vista de la flora como de la fauna y que, desde 2007, ha sido escenario de dos incendios que arrasaron en total más de 1.600 hectáreas, el más grave en 2009. Este espacio es una de las zonas de mayor diversidad florística de la Península Ibérica, y en él destaca la presencia de tortuga mora con poblaciones originales catalogadas en peligro de extinción.

   En esta línea, la delegada del Gobierno andaluz en la provincia, Sonia Ferrer, ha aventurado que la intervención para reforestar la zona podría enmarcarse en el plan de choque para la creación de empleo aprobado por la Junta en julio.

   El fuego, que ha causado daños aún por cuantificar en viviendas aisladas de las pedanías, así como en fincas de olivo y almendro, ha quemado en su trayectoria vegetación de monte bajo y cultivos abandonados, según han precisado en la misma comparecencia Ferrer y el alcalde de Bédar, Ángel Collado, quien ha subrayado que las llamas, que obligaron a activar el sábado el nivel 2 de emergencias, se acercaron "mucho" al perímetro de las zonas habitadas del municipio.

   Collado, quien ha confirmado que se ha completado con normalidad el realojo de los vecinos, ha asegurado que los servicios básicos como suministro eléctrico y abastecimiento de agua se han restablecido aunque con "algunas restricciones" en este último caso para algunos de los diseminados, que en estos momentos se surten de agua procedente de un pequeño depósito a la espera de que se restituyan "a lo largo de esta tarde" las tuberías principales de impulso y retorno que quedaron destruidas por el fuego.

   La delegada del Gobierno andaluz ha desgranado que la primera actuación para sofocar el incendio se inició a las 12,40 horas del sábado aunque las llamas avanzaron "muy rápido" en las cuatro horas siguientes hasta calcinar el 80 por ciento del total de la superficie que se ha visto afectada debido a "la velocidad del viento cambiante" y a la "difícil orografía con la que cuenta el término municipal, con abruptas pendientes".

TRES FASES DE DESALOJO

   La evolución de las llamas, para cuyo control se activó un puesto de mando en la 'Casa de las tortugas' que ha coordinado a un total de 579 efectivos humanos que han participado en las labores de extinción, obligó en esas horas a un primer desalojo del núcleo diseminado de El Selvalico, con unas 30 viviendas que sus habitantes pudieron abandonar "por sus propios medios".

   En una segunda fase, el dispositivo procedió al desalojo de las pedanías de La Serena y Los Pinos, para lo que ya se pusieron a disposición de los vecinos medios de transporte públicos, aunque el momento crítico, que provocó al activación del nivel 2 de emergencia y la solicitud de intervención de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME), llegó a las 21,00 horas del sábado.

   Según han detallado, un cambio en la dirección del viento obligaba a desalojar el núcleo urbano de Bédar y ha habilitar cinco autobuses para facilitar la evacuación. La mayoría de los afectados decidieron acudir a casas de familiares y allegados aunque más de 200 personas fueron acogidas en el pabellón de Los Gallardos, a cuya alcaldesa, María González, así como al resto de municipios de la comarca del Levante, Collado ha agradecido su "colaboración como una gran familia".

TRES PERSONAS ATENDIDAS

   A pesar de la gravedad del incendio y de las dificultades de las tareas para su control, Ferrer ha destacado el hecho de que no se hayan producido daños personales, salvo tres casos de trabajadores de las tareas de extinción, dos por golpes de calor, que se han recuperado rápidamente, así como otro trabajador, que tuvo que ser atendido en un hospital y que fue "dado de alta enseguida".

   Sobre la cuantificación de los daños materiales, que según una primera estimación de la Junta han sido "pocos", el alcalde ha trasladado que serán los afectados los que realicen "una primera valoración" que, a continuación, será validada por los técnicos municipales si bien ha precisado que, de momento, los desperfectos son superficiales y no estructurales en los inmuebles. "Espero que el trabajo conjunto de las administraciones pueda darles una respuesta en corto plazo de tiempo".

   En el dispositivo, que se "jugó la vida" tal y como ha destacado debido a la "orografía horrible del pueblo", han participado, además de 579 personas, 84 vehículos de intervención y 37 medios aéreos. En concreto, del Plan Infoca han sido 407 personas a las que hay que sumar 48 efectivos de la UME.

   Con el fin de extinguir en su totalidad el incendio y refrescar la zona para evitar que se puedan reactivar las llamas, a lo largo este lunes permanecen en la zona siniestrada cuatro grupos especialistas del Infoca con tres vehículos autobombas contra incendios, con un total de 34 efectivos.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

No se descarta que el fuego, que se encuentra en el nivel 3, haya afectado a algunas viviendas



EP/ MADRID El incendio forestal declarado este lunes en Robledo de Chavela (Madrid) ha obligado a desalojar a los habitantes de cinco urbanizaciones y a cortar varios kilómetros de la M-505, ha informado a Europa Press un portavoz de Emergencias Comunidad de Madrid 112.

Concretamente, se ha desalojado de manera preventiva a los vecinos de las urbanizaciones La Paradilla, Las Juntas, El Pimpollar, Río Cofio y la urbanización La Suiza Española. La mayoría de los vecinos se han ido por su propio pie y algunos de ellos se encuentran en el polideportivo de Robledo de Chavela.

El incendio sigue activo, aún no está controlado y no se descarta que haya afectado a algunas viviendas de dichas urbanizaciones. En principio, aunque se desconoce su extensión, sólo afectaba a primeras horas de esta tarde a los términos municipales de Robledo y Valdemaqueda.

Además, la Guardia Civil ha cortado totalmente la carretera M-505 entre los kilómetros 40 y 45 en ambos sentidos por la invisibilidad que ha provocado el humo. También se ha cortado por el mismo motivo la M-537, a la altura del kilómetro 3 y la M-512, a la altura del kilómetro 10, según datos de la Dirección General de Tráfico (DGT).

Por su parte, Renfe ha indicado que debido a las llamas debido al fuego pueden verse afectados los servicios ferroviarios entre Madrid y Ávila.

En el control del incendio forestal están trabajando 400 personas, además de cinco hidroaviones del Estado, dos helicópteros de Ávila y la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME), además de 38 medios terrestres y ocho aéreos de la Comunidad de Madrid.

Asimismo, en la zona se ha montado un dispositivo sanitario preventivo compuesto por ocho dotaciones del Summa-112, once de la Cruz Roja, así como varias dotaciones de Protección Civil de Robledo y Torrelodones, Valdemaqueda, Rivas Vaciamadrid, entre otros municipios. De momento ninguna persona ha resultado herida.

Declarado el nivel 2

La Comunidad de Madrid ha declarado esta tarde el 'nivel 2' --de una escala de 0 a 3 el más grave-- de su Plan de Protección Civil de Emergencias por Incendios Forestales (INFOMA) ante el fuego originado en Robledo de Chavela, han confirmado a Europa Press fuentes de la Consejería de Presidencia y Justicia.

Así, se ha reunido el Comité de Crisis, formado por representantes de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME), Guardia Civil, Delegación del Gobierno y Comunidad de Madrid, que están coordinando todos los medios para extinguir las llamas, que afectan de momento a las localidades de Robledo y Valdemaqueda.

El 'nivel 2' se activa para aquellos incendios cuya extinción se prevé la necesidad de que, a solicitud del Director del Plan, sean incorporados medios estatales no asignados al Plan o que puedan comportar situaciones de emergencia que deriven hacia el interés nacional, como ha sido en este caso de la intervención de la UME


Fuente:http://www.levante-emv.com/espana/20...utm_medium=rss

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lo de este año con los incendios es lamentable  :Frown: 

No puede ser normal que haya tantos incendios, y no es por la reducción del presupuesto anti-incendios. Aquí hay algo más...

----------


## REEGE

Pienso lo mismo que tú F. Lázaro!! Los recortes que proximamente tendremos, pueden ser en gran parte los culpables de tanto incendio forestal...
Se juegan mucho los que presumiblemente están detrás de la extinción y vigilancia de nuestros montes, los dueños de maquinaria para combatirlos, ingenieros de empresas... etc... etc... Es mucho dinero!!
Los incendios fortuitos, son mínimos.
Lo que no entiendo es que hay pocos trabajos en los que para trabajar o ganar dinero, se haga tanto daño...
Bueno está es mi humilde opinión e igual estoy equivocado, pero toda ésta gente sabe que si hay fuegos, no les faltará trabajo...

----------


## FEDE

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...ma+decada.aspx

*El fuego arrasa 150.000 hectáreas en 2012, la cifra más alta de última década*

*En los 11.652 incendios que han tenido lugar entre el 1 de enero y el pasado 19 de agosto*

28/08/2012


El fuego ha arrasado casi 150.000 hectáreas de superficie forestal en los 11.652 incendios que han tenido lugar en España entre el 1 de enero y el pasado 19 de agosto, la cifra más alta de los últimos diez años en este mismo periodo de tiempo. Según los datos publicados por el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente en su página web, el número de hectáreas forestales afectadas por las llamas en 2012 es 3,5 veces superior al registrado en 2011 cuando, a fecha de 19 de agosto, habían ardido casi 44.000 hectáreas.
Estas cifras son además las más altas registradas en los últimos 10 años seguidas por las de 2006, cuando se quemaron 136.000 hectáreas de superficie forestal, 2005 con 131.000 hectáreas, 2003 con 127.000, 2004 con 106.000 y 2009 con 102.000.
Hasta el día 19 de agosto, se habían registrado en España un total de 4.076 incendios -29 de ellos considerados grandes incendios al arder más de 500 hectáreas- y 7.576 conatos que han afectado al 0,5 por ciento de la superficie nacional.
De estos siniestros, el 49,5 por ciento han tenido lugar fundamentalmente en el noroeste -Galicia, Asturias, Cantabria, País Vasco, León y Zamora-, un 33,32 por ciento en comunidades del interior, un 16,57 por ciento en el mediterráneo y un 0,6 por ciento en Canarias.
En cuanto a la superficie forestal quemada -149.298 hectáreas-, la mayoría -un 48,11 por ciento- se sitúa en zonas del mediterráneo, un 30,42 por ciento en comunidades y provincias del noroeste, un 15,18 por ciento en comunidades interiores y un 6,3 por ciento en Canarias.
Además, en este periodo de tiempo han ardido 56.092 hectáreas de superficie arbolada, 87.070 de matorral y monte abierto y 6.136 hectáreas de pasto y dehesas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Acabo de ver esta noticia y aún no me lo creo:

*Detenidos dos menores por causar ocho incendios en Girona y grabarlo en vídeo*

*Los Mossos d'Esquadra han detenido a dos menores que supuestamente provocaron ocho incendios forestales en Roses (Girona) y se grabaron y fotografiaron mientras encendían hogueras y caminaban por la zona calcinada.*

Los dos detenidos, que próximamente serán citados por la Fiscalía de Menores de Girona, fueron detenidos ayer en Roses, acusados de provocar de forma intencionada ocho incendios forestales entre finales de junio y el pasado 24 de agosto en varias zonas de esta población ampurdanesa.

Desde un primer momento, los agentes rurales y los bomberos sospecharon que estos ocho incendios eran intencionados, por lo que los Mossos d'Esquadra dieron prioridad a la investigación, que tuvo un momento culminante cuando un vecino encontró una tarjeta de memoria con los archivos fotográficos y de vídeo en el que aparecían los dos jóvenes pirómanos encendiendo hogueras en la zona afectada.

Los Mossos visionaron la tarjeta y comprobaron que en ella aparecían los dos menores encendiendo fuegos en zonas forestales y luego huían en ciclomotor.

En concreto, se les ve encendiendo hogueras con hierba seca en un camino de tierra, saltando por encima del fuego, y encendiendo uno de los fuegos con papel entre vegetación seca.

Los dos supuestos pirómanos también grabaron imágenes de las superficies calcinadas, de los árboles quemados y de las columnas de humo, así como de ellos mismos caminando por la tierra quemada.

Los incendios provocados, que se iniciaron en franjas horarias distintas, afectaron entre otras, a las zonas de Mas Matas, Mas Fumats y la carretera de las Arenas, en Roses, y obligaron a activar a los medios del parque de bomberos de Roses y de localidades vecinas, así como varios medios aéreos.

El último incendio que se atribuye a los dos detenidos es el que ocurrió el pasado 24 de agosto, originado en un campo de olivos situado en la carretera de las Arenas, de donde huyeron en ciclomotor.

Los Mossos investigan ahora si los dos detenidos participaron en otros incendios ocurridos en la zona en los últimos meses.

Fuente: ElMundo.es

----------


## perdiguera

¿Dónde vamos? Es inconcebible.

----------


## Luján

Ya sabéis qué opino yo de los pirómanos y de qué castigo hay que darles.

Y, no lo he leído en la noticia, pero no creo que sean demasiado menores, por lo que yo los juzgaría como adultos.

----------


## jlois

Estos la tienen clara al haberse dejado un documento tan explícito como la tarjeta dónde tenían las imágenes de sus acciones tan depravadas. Así lo espero y también espero que sean juzgados tal como cita el amigo Luján, como adultos y de forma ejemplar . Y no me vale que después salgan quitándole hierro al asunto.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Estos la tienen clara al haberse dejado un documento tan explícito como la tarjeta dónde tenían las imágenes de sus acciones tan depravadas. Así lo espero y también espero que sean juzgados tal como cita el amigo Luján, como adultos y de forma ejemplar . Y no me vale que después salgan quitándole hierro al asunto.


Todos los deseamos, pero también sabemos que eso no va a pasar.
Los dos años que les quedan a un cetro de menores y después a vivir la vida.

----------


## sergi1907

Noche de terror en la Costa del Sol. Un gran incendio forestal permanece activo en la sierra entre los municipios de Coín, Alhaurín el Grande, Mijas, Marbella y Ojén. El siniestro, de grandes proporciones, se declaró sobre las 18.50 de este jueves y, según las primeras estimaciones del Consorcio Provincial de Bomberos (CPB) de Málaga, ha afectado a unas 1.000 hectáreas. El fuego se ha propagado con enorme velocidad en un recorrido, en longitud recta, de hasta 12 kilómetros, según el Infoca. Los medios áereos han comenzado a trabajar en la zona con 17 aeronaves.

Los trabajos realizados esta noche han permitido que tres de los cuatro frentes activos se encuentren ya con líneas de control, lo que permite frenar su avance, y que los esfuerzos de extinción se centren en el frente norte -correspondiente a los términos de Coín y Ojén-. Desde el Infoca, no se prevé que el fuego sobrepase la autopista de peaje de Málaga ni la carretera que conecta Ojén con Ronda y se asegura que las condiciones meteorológicas son mucho más favorables para las tareas de extinción que en su hora de inicio, ya que no se registra viento y ha aumentado la humedad relativa durante la noche.

Esta madrugada, tras un cambio del viento, las llamas han comenzado a avanzar hacia el núcleo urbano de Marbella. En su camino, se ha procedido a desalojar a unos mil vecinos de Marbella, a la totalidad del municipio de Ojén, con unos 3.300 habitantes censados, y la zona de campo de la Alpujata (Monda), además de numerosas urbanizaciones de la Costa del Sol. 

La alcaldesa de Marbella, Ángeles Muñoz (PP), informó hacia las cuatro de la mañana de que han ardido varias casas y que dos personas, una de ellas en estado grave, según la Cadena Ser, han tenido que ser trasladadas al Hospital Costa del Sol por quemaduras al alcanzar el fuego su chalé situado en la urbanización marbellí El Rosario. El hospital funciona con normalidad, aunque en el exterior hay mucho humo y cenizas y la temperatura es de 30 grados. Horas después, los dos heridos han sido derivados a la unidad de quemados del hospital Carlos Haya, informa Europa Press.

El Infoca decretó esta medianoche el nivel 2 de gravedad. Este nivel de emergencia se activa cuando la comunidad autónoma pide ayuda al Estado por razones de interés nacional. El fuego se inició en al menos dos focos aislados en cuestión de pocos minutos y horas más tarde en otros dos, lo que hace cobrar fuerza a la hipótesis de que el incendio ha sido intencionado. "Los técnicos están un poco extrañados porque el aviso fue pronto, la propagación del mismo de forma tan rápida y con un frente de tantos kilómetros en tan poco tiempo hace sospechar mucho sobre el inicio del incendio y las causas que lo han podido provocar", afirma el delegado de Gobierno en Málaga, José Luis Ruiz Espejo.

El incendio ha obligado a cortar en los dos sentidos la autopista AP-7 (autopista del Mediterráneo). En Marbella, la urbanización Elviria y la zona alta de la de El Rosario también han tenido que ser desalojadas, así como la urbanización La Mairena, un residencial de lujo a caballo entre Mijas y Marbella.

De los cuatro frentes activos, el que más preocupa es el del sur de Marbella, en la zona de Elviria, hacia donde se ha desplazado la UME (Unidad Militar de Emergencias) desde Morón (Sevilla). En la extinción de los fuegos están trabajando aproximadamentre 600 personas, desplazadas de las cuatro provincias limítrofes. La enorme superficie que está en llamas ha obligado a instalar dos puestos de mando para coordinar la operación, uno en el Hospital Costa del Sol y otro en Coín, donde se originó el incendio.

Alrededor de las 21.40, con las llamas avanzando a toda velocidad, el Ayuntamiento de Mijas decretó el desalojo urgente de las zonas de La Atalaya y Entrerríos. También se ha desalojado el hotel La Cala Resort, con 200 habitaciones. El consistorio dirigió a los vecinos a la zona del Hipódromo o a los polideportivos de La Cala y Las Lagunas. Dos excursiones con niños que pasaban en día en la sierra han sido puestas a salvo por agentes de la Guardia Civil. Los menores se refugiaron del avance de las llamas en una de las viviendas de la zona. Los numerosos animales domésticos que habitan en la zona también tuvieron una zona acondicionada en el Hipódromo.

El hecho de que el fuego se haya declarado en una zona bastante abrupta y al final de la tarde complicó en gran medida la lucha contra las llamas, ya que con la caída del sol, las aeronaves dejaron de volar por la zona por motivos de seguridad. El fuerte viento del norte, las altas temperaturas, 37º a la hora de inicio del fuego, y la gran sequedad que han reinado durante toda la jornada en esta zona de la provincia de Málaga favorecieron la expansión de las llamas. "Había un 98% de probabilidad de ignición", ha afirmado el presidente del Consorcio Provincial de Bomberos, Manuel Marmolejo, a la televisión local de Mijas.

El fuego se inició en el paraje de Barranco Blanco, una zona de protección ecológica en Alhaurín y alcanzó a primera hora de la noche el paraje de Entrerríos, en Mijas, que ya sufrió un gran incendio el año pasado, informó a EL PAÍS el alcalde de la localidad mijeña, Ángel Nozal (PP). "El incendio es pavoroso, con llamas de 10 o 15 metros, ya he visto arder varias casas entre Alhaurín y Mijas", afirmó el regidor. La Guardia Civil ha cortado el tráfico entre Mijas y Coín por la sierra en la zona de Entrerrios. El municipio de Mijas es víctima frecuente de la acción de los incendiarios y ha sufrido varios siniestros de gran magnitud en los últimos años

http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2012/08/...33_219585.html

----------


## perdiguera

A este paso llegaremos a los 2.000 Km2 quemados.
Cada vez estoy más de acuerdo con Luján y su castigo.

----------


## sergi1907

Es que hasta que no se pongan penas en condiciones esto seguirá igual.
En este país quemar un monte sale muy barato.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ese incendio se cobra ya una victima mortal.
Se han encontrado un cuerpo calcinado en el monte...
Además hay 5 heridos graves, dos de ellos con el 65% del cuerpo quemado.
El fuerte viento lo está complicando todo.

----------


## Madrugaor

A mi, éstos incendios en zonas turisticas me dan qué pensar. Yo he pasado por esas carreteras y me sorprendía que estando tan cerca de las conurbaciones de Marbella, Fuengirola y demás, aún se conservara un paisaje forestal tan bonito, que empalma con la Serranía de Ronda.
Por mi tierra norteña los bosques más densos sobreviven, será porque nunca se han quemado o porque éstos bosques definen a una región de tal modo que su quema sería un fuerte golpe a la identidad propia.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Un incendio afecta desde las 21.00 horas de este sábado a la sierra de Gredos a la altura del municipio de El Real de San Vicente, en la provincia de Toledo, según han confirmado fuentes de la Delegación del Gobierno en Castilla-La Mancha.

Aunque todavía se desconoce la dimensión del área afectada por el fuego, la zona sería "bastante extensa", tal y como han explicado fuentes del Consorcio de Bomberos de Toledo, si bien todavía no ha sido declarado el nivel 2 de emergencia.

A la zona ya se han desplazado varias dotaciones de agentes  forestales, bomberos y Guardia Civil para trabajar en las labores de  extinción del fuego. Por el momento se desconocen las causas.

Este es el tercer incendio que se registra en el municipio de El Real de San Vicente (Toledo) en este verano, el primero de ellos se produjo el 2 de julio que quemó unas decenas de hectáreas de robles, enebros y monte bajo, mientras que el segundo, declarado el 22 de agosto en Pelahustán quedó controlado pocas horas después.



Fuente:http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20120902...o/561079.shtml

----------


## REEGE

No paran... :Mad: 
No me gusta ser mal pensado, pero detrás de todos éstos incendios se esconde algo gordo, muchos euros y muchos trabajadores enfurecidos, no es normal lo que está pasando éste año!! No me gustaría para nada imaginar que los que deben vigilar y prevenir el estado de nuestras zonas forestales, son parte de la mano negra que está destruyéndolos!! Todo ésto es muy delicado de tratar y los despidos y la bajada de presupuestos y medios, no deben ser excusa para encender la mecha... :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> No paran...
> No me gusta ser mal pensado, pero detrás de todos éstos incendios se esconde algo gordo, muchos euros y muchos trabajadores enfurecidos, no es normal lo que está pasando éste año!! No me gustaría para nada imaginar que los que deben vigilar y prevenir el estado de nuestras zonas forestales, son parte de la mano negra que está destruyéndolos!! Todo ésto es muy delicado de tratar y los despidos y la bajada de presupuestos y medios, no deben ser excusa para encender la mecha...


Yo creo que estamos hablando también de lo que va siendo un ladrillo encima de otro con hormigón.
En esa zona de la Costa del Sol, que no dejan construir porque está protegido y se ha quemado...

----------


## jlois

Esas suspicacias están más que justificadas pues como en todos los sectores laborales, en este de la lucha contra los incendios también existe su grupo de culpables que ensucian con sus viles acciones el buen proceder de la mayoría de los que trabajan para apagar los incendios. Y me explico , sin querer con esto molestar a nadie, ... En esta comunidad autónoma de Galicia, el tema de la protección de los bosques y los montes se ha ido eclipsando poco a poco hasta ser más bien un tema de paliar los incendios cuando estos ya se han originado. En este sentido existe un claro interés por parte de aquellas empresas que "participan" aportando personal y medios para realizar esa función.
Creo que para evitar que se malinterpretaran esos intereses , para dejar de ver los incendios como un negocio, las diferentes administraciones debieran cambiar sus estrategias paliativas en protocolos de prevención y preservación del medio natural. A mi humilde forma de entender todo esto... sería un interesante campo de trabajo con posibilidades muy grandes de captar puestos laborales el cuidado, la adecuación, la ordenación , etc... de nuestros montes, en vez de jugarlo todo a una única carta en la extinción, a veces o casi siempre  imposible de realizar, mediante costosos medios aereos .
De todas formas... la especulación en los terrenos, las actuaciones desde el anonimato y lo sencillo que es iniciar un incendio... todo es demasiado complicado como para darle una solución de la noche para la mañana. Quizás todo deba pasar por la educación y la concienciación del medio natural, de los recursos que deben ser preservados para que no se rompa un equilibrio tan crítico de un mundo en el que actualmente nos ha tocado vivir.
Hoy ha salido en las noticias que se ha logrado apagar un incendio que se había producido en la comarca del Rosal en Pontevedra, y textualmente el locutor ha citado que el incendio no había sido importante por registrarse en un lugar en el que nadie residía... Creo que hasta en los medios de comunicación ha llegado esa forma tergiversada de "vender" la noticia, encumbrando la noticia de que un incendio se había llevado por delante parte de la finca de Julio Iglesias en Marbella y quitándole importancia a incendios en los que "no son importantes" por no residir nadie en ellos... 
Un incendio es tremendo y un desastre sea donde sea...

----------


## Madrugaor

En la Sierra de Madrid se ha quemado el robledal de Robledo de Chavela. Tener que llamarse a partir de ahora solamente Chavela es una faena. Dicen que ha sido por la falta de medios con los que cuenta la Comunidad de Madrid a raiz de los recortes que se están haciendo. No obstante hay que agradecer profundamente a los bomberos y voluntarios que se han dado el faenón para apagar tamaño desaguisado.

----------


## G20

Buenas

Siento impotencia ante los incendios, pero en especial cuando ves que se quema por casi tu pueblo, que se quema la sierra donde trabajaron mis antepasados y en unas horas se reduce todo a ceniza. Impotencia por la impunidad de estos piromanos, en 3 años, han prendido en 4 ocasiones la sierra de San Vicente. Impotencia por su intencionalidad, comenzando a las 21:00, sabiendo que los bomberos no pueden desarrollar todo su trabajo.

Os dejo vídeos y noticias. Espero que estos sean los últimos incendios del año, que se apueste por conservar nuestros montes, a cuidarlos y mantenerlos como hicieron nuestros antepasados, pues ellos con muchos menos medios que nosotros, y a toques de incendios, preservaron nuestros montes. También es cierto que la ganadería y los cultivos, se combinaron y fue la mayor protección que pudieron tener nuestras sierras.

http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20120902...o/561079.shtml

http://www.lasextanoticias.com/video..._gredos/633343

http://www.lavozdeltajo.com/noticia/...n-vicente.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQZEhaVRoJk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbjHkk58k04

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/0...346549637.html

Por último la imagen de anoche desde Talavera, se me pone los pelos de punta

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0u1x4GqRi4

----------


## sergi1907

Impresionante el video :EEK!:

----------


## tescelma

Hoy en Zamora, los pirómanos se han desatado, cuatro incendios en breve espacio de tiempo y lugar. Os pongo una foto de uno de ellos que a punto ha estado de calcinar el pueblo de Videmala. (La foto es de mala calidad, hecha con el móvil, sin luz y a mucha distancia).

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

El SEPRONA de la Guardia Civil de Toledo detuvo en la noche del lunes a un varón español, identificado como J.R.M., por su presunta relación con los incendios ocurridos en el término municipal del Real de San Vicente (Toledo) el pasado sábado en el paraje conocido como 'El Bonal' y el del este lunes, originado en el paraje 'El Manocaro'.

   Según ha informado la Delegación del Gobierno en un comunicado, el 

SEPRONA continúa con la investigación.

   Por otra parte, fuentes de la investigación han indicado a Europa Press que este individuo, que fue detenido en la zona del incendio, permanece en dependencias de la Guardia Civil a la espera de pasar a disposición judicial. 

   Esta martes los servicios técnicos de extinción de incendios de la Junta de Castilla-La Mancha han dado por controlado oficialmente, a las 9.00 horas, el incendio de El Real de San Vicente, que desde este lunes estaba en el "nivel cero de alerta".

   En todo caso, según ha informado la Junta en nota de prensa, se mantendrá el dispositivo hasta la completa extinción del incendio. Desde que se detectó el fuego el pasado sábado han participado un total de 87 medios --71 terrestres, 14 aéreos y dos de dirección y coordinación-- y 423 personas. Además de los medios propios de la Junta de Castilla-La Mancha han colaborado personal y medios de la Diputación de Toledo y la Comunidad de Madrid.

   Una vez extinguido el fuego se podrá concretar exactamente la zona dañada dentro del perímetro de las 700 hectáreas afectadas.

   La consejera de Agricultura y máxima responsable del Plan INFOCAM, María Luisa Soriano, ha felicitado a los responsables del dispositivo por su buena labor y ha recordado a la población que "seguimos en época de alto riesgo de incendios, por lo que se hace preciso extremar todas las precauciones".


Fuente: http://www.europapress.es/sociedad/m...904135531.html

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

La semana pasada salió en el periódico de Hellín que se detubo al presunto autor del incendio que afectó el pasado mes de Julio a la sierra de los Donceles y a Moratalla, que pocas horas después se puso en libertad. Ya no se ha vuelto a saber nada... :Mad:

----------


## G20

Retomo lo del incendio de Hinojosa de San Vicente, El Real de San Vicente  y Castillo de Bayuela.
Se ha abierto un debate entre los paisanos entre sí solicitar o no la declaración de Parque Natural, y como siempre, creo que hay bastante desinformación de lo que supone un Parque Natural y lo que no supone. Pero escribo para compartir esta noticia de rt castilla la Mancha sobre un balance medioambiental. Por lo menos me tranquiliza saber que la naturaleza, y más en esta zona que suele ser vegetación autóctona, salvo castaños (que creo que es priófita tb) y  algunos pinos de repoblación, probablemente dentro de años se regenerará, aunque probablemente ya no lo veremos.
Respecto a la autoria de los hechos, me cuesta creer que un pastor, queme su medio de trabajo. 

http://www.rtvcm.es/noticias/detail.php?id=43375

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

La Junta de Castilla y León ha declarado el nivel dos de alerta, en una escala de cero a tres, en un incendio declarado esta tarde y que amenaza a la localidad de Lombillo de los Barrios, cerca de Ponferrada, en la provincia de León.

Según han informado fuentes de la Consejería de Fomento y Medio Ambiente de la Junta, más de sesenta efectivos trabajan en la extinción de este incendio y se ha solicitado además la intervención de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME).

El fuego se ha iniciado, al parecer de manera intencionada, a las 16.30 horas, y pasadas las 20,00 horas la Junta ha decretado el nivel dos de alerta por la cercanía de las llamas a la localidad de Lombillo de los Barrios.

En la extinción del incendio intervienen seis medios aéreos, un técnico, cinco agentes medioambientales, tres cuadrillas helitransportadas, dos cuadrillas de tierra, dos autobombas y dos máquinas buldócer. Desde la Junta han indicado que se trabaja para esclarecer las causas del incendio.

También en León, en Villanueva de Omaña, en el término municipal de Murias de Paredes ha comenzado un fuego, declarado de nivel 1, y que también la junta ha sido informado de que las llamas han sido originadas de manera intencionada a las 13.33 horas de este viernes. En estos momentos, la Consejería de Fomento y Medio Ambiente mantiene un dispositivo para la extinción del incendio "bastante amplio", según han informado fuentes de la administración autonómica a Europa Press.

En la actualidad trabaja un técnico, cuatro agentes medioambientales, los helicópteros de Camposagrado y Tabuyo, el helicóptero bombardero Ibias, dos cuadrillas de especialistas, una Brigada de Refuerzo, un bulldozer, dos autobombas y dos cuadrillas de tierra.

Otro foco en Galicia

Por otro lado, también se encuentra activo un incendio en la localidad de Verea (Orense) que hasta al momento ha arrasado 20 hectáreas. Según fuentes de la Administración gallega, el fuego ha comenzado en torno a las 16.20 horas de este viernes.


Fuente:http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/0...347044783.html

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Zamora, 23 sep (EFE).- El incendio que en las últimas 24 horas ha arrasado más de 2.200 hectáreas en la comarca de Sanabria ya está controlado, por lo que se ha bajado la alerta al 0, según ha informado hoy en rueda de prensa el delegado de la Junta en Zamora, Alberto Castro.

Según Castro, el incendio fue "provocado" y contó desde el principio "con tres focos, con la clara intención de que se juntaran en un frente muy extenso", como así ocurrió poco después de las 13.00 horas de ayer.

El fuego fue declarado de nivel 1 en un primer momento "porque la previsión era tardar más de 12 horas en su extinción, una previsión que se cumplió", ha señalado Alberto Castro.

El incendio, que comenzó en la localidad de Santa Cruz de Abranes, comenzó a desplazarse hacia Puebla de Sanabria, Ungilde y Lobeznos, y la posibilidad de que llegara a afectar a esas poblaciones es lo que determinó que se declarara de nivel 2 pasadas las 22.00 horas.

En Puebla de Sanabria las llamas "llegaron hasta las vías del tren, en Lobeznos, a 1 kilómetro de distancia, y en Ungilde apenas a 600 metros del núcleo urbano se podía ver el fuego", ha detallado el delegado de la Junta en Zamora.

Durante la tarde de ayer y toda la noche se movilizaron hasta once medios aéreos y multitud de medios terrestres, tanto de Zamora como de Portugal, "y ahora las labores de control y extinción final del incendio las están realizando cuadrillas de otras provincias de Castilla y León, porque las de Zamora necesitan un relevo para poder descansar", ha puntualizado Castro. 


Fuente:http://ecodiario.eleconomista.es/des...hectareas.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jopetas.
Mucho tiempo llevaba parado, por suerte, este hilo.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Ya vuelven a empezar los incendios :Mad: ; otro incendio importante en Valencia, concretamente en Chulillas.

----------


## Luján

> Ya vuelven a empezar los incendios; otro incendio importante en Valencia, concretamente en Chulillas.


Chulilla, sin s. Ese sería el humo que olíamos en casa, pero no me cuadra, pues aquí soplaba brisa de mar.

A las eso de las cinco de la tarde ya se olía, pero en los dos grandes periódicos de aquí aún no había noticia.

EDIT:

En el Levante: http://www.levante-emv.com/comarcas/...ar/938379.html

*El fuego de Chulilla avanza hacia Gestalgar*


> *El fuego afecta a una zona escarpada de difícil acceso y se dirige hacia Sot de Chera, Bugarra y Gestalgar - El incendio ha obligado a evacuar preventivamente Chulilla, a 80 personas del balneario de la población y otras 70 de una zona de chalets*
> 
> 
> *EFE | LEVANTE-EMV.COM* Agentes de la Guardia Civil han comenzado a *desalojar "de forma preventiva" la localidad valenciana de Chulilla*, en cuyo término municipal se ha declarado esta tarde un *incendio forestal* en el que trabajan numerosos medios aéreos y terrestres junto a la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME).
> Así lo han confirmado fuentes del Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias de la Generalitat, que han señalado que en estos momentos la Cruz Roja estudia los posibles emplazamientos en los que instalar a los desplazados para pasar la noche.
> *Chulilla cuenta con 750 habitantes* y se encuentra situada a sesenta kilómetros al noroeste de la ciudad de Valencia.
> El fuego, cuyo origen se desconoce y que afecta a los términos municipales de Chulilla y Gestalgar, se ha declarado sobre las cuatro y media de esta tarde en una* zona escarpada de matorral y arbolado*, según las mismas fuentes.
> El descontrol de las llamas ha obligado a desalojar preventivamente también a las *80 personas que se encontraban en el balneario* del municipio.
> *La Guardia Civil ha alertado con megáfonos a los vecinos de Chulilla de que debían abandonar el pueblo*, mientras varias ambulancias se encargaban de desplazar a las personas mayores o con dificultades de movilidad.
> ...


En imágenes: http://comunidad.levante-emv.com/galeria-multimedia/Comunitat-Valenciana/Incendio-Chulilla/47135/1.html


En Las Provincias: http://www.lasprovincias.es/20120923/mas-actualidad/sucesos/incendio-chulilla-valencia-201209231743.html


Lástima. Es una zona preciosa.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

El incendio que se ha declarado esta madrugada en el término de Santiago-Pontones, dentro del Parque Natural de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas (Jaén), ha sido ya estabilizado, según fuentes del Infoca. El fuego ha obligado a desalojar un pequeño hotel en Santiago-Pontones.

Unos particulares avisaron al 112, alrededor de las 3.30 horas, de que había fuego en la zona de El Tobazo, próxima a la A-319, en Santiago Pontones. Hasta el lugar se desplazaron miembros de la Guardia Civil, de los servicios sanitarios del 061, de la Policía Autonómica y del Infoca, que confirmaron que el incendio estaba afectando a una zona de pino y matorral.

A las 4.20 horas se decidió el desalojo del hotel La Hortizuela, al encontrarse el fuego a unos 150 metros del establecimiento, que en esos momentos no tenía nada más que una habitación ocupada y el personal del mismo.

El fuego presenta una "evolución favorable", se encuentra en la fase previa a su control. De hecho, se han retirado los medios aéreos que trabajaban en su extinción y sólo permanecen efectivos de tierra en la zona de Fuente Tobazo, donde comenzaron las llamas por causas que aún se desconocen.

Tampoco se ha ofrecido por el momento una cifra estimada de la superficie afectada por el incendio forestal, si bien las referidas fuentes del dispositivo Infoca han apuntado que "parece que no es muy extensa".

Mientras tanto, las personas -tanto trabajadores como inquilinos de la única habitación ocupada- que sobre las 4.30 horas tuvieron que desalojar el hotel La Hortizuela por prevención, han podido regresar al mismo, según han indicado fuentes del citado establecimiento hotelero.


Fuente: http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/0...348468253.html

----------


## Luján

Así marca el proyecto FIRMS de la NASA (http://earthdata.nasa.gov/data/near-...ime-data/firms) el incendio de Valencia:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Así marca el proyecto FIRMS de la NASA (http://earthdata.nasa.gov/data/near-...ime-data/firms) el incendio de Valencia:


Pufff :Mad: , ahora solo queda esperar a que lo extingan cuanto antes y si no a esperar las abundates lluvias a partir de el miércoles.

----------


## Luján

> Pufff, ahora solo queda esperar a que lo extingan cuanto antes y si no a esperar las abundates lluvias a partir de el miércoles.


Pues el fuerte viento de poniente no ayuda.

http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...as/938513.html

http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/i...a.721.250m.jpg

----------


## embalses al 100%

Co el fuerte viento, va a ser dificil que lo extingan en las próximas horas.
A ver si amaina un poco, porque si no, las lluvias no las van a oler hasta el Viernes, y no van a ser muchas.

----------


## Varanya

Os dejo un vídeo de gente que se juega la vida por proteger nuestros bosques. Unos verdaderos héroes.

Recomendable verlo a pantalla completa.

http://vimeo.com/48642618

----------


## Luján

Os Peares (en el mapa), El Cenajo, Canarias...

Algunos de los lugares que he reconocido.

Impresionante video. Alucinante cómo apuran las alturas.

----------


## sergi1907

Impresionante video :EEK!: 

Queda muy bienm demostrado como se juegan la vida.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lo que nos faltaba ya por ver...




> http://www.ecoticias.com/naturaleza/...estales-Espana
> 
> *Al Qaeda detrás de la ola de incendios forestales en España*
> 
> *Los fuegos en bosques de la Unión Europea deben considerarse como una de las nuevas formas de actuar de Al Qaeda. Con esta estrategia, puede infligir un gran daño en la economía.*
> 
> 
> 
> El jefe de los Servicios de Seguridad Federales (FSB), la Inteligencia interior rusa, Alexander Bortnikov, ha denunciado este miércoles que la red terrorista Al Qaeda está detrás de la ola de incendios que ha sufrido Europa este año, especialmente, los países del sur, como España, con la mayor superficie quemada en una década.
> ...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jajajajajajaja.

¿Esto es coña, no?

----------


## sergi1907

Esto de la "yihad de los bosques"  ya se escuchó el año pasado.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Jajajajajajaja.
> 
> ¿Esto es coña, no?


Espero y deseo que así sea, pero tal y como está el mundo, puedes pensar de todo. Desde luego, lo de este año no es normal y algo hay detrás. 

Y que hayan recortado en presupuesto anti-incendios no me vale como argumento, ya que para que haya habido tantos incendios es porque algunos se dedican a tirar de mechero más de los últimos años. Que yo sepa, todavía no hay ningún elemento en nuestros bosques que produzcan combustión espontánea, y menos en varios focos a la vez.

----------


## Madrugaor

Aquí hace falta un Robín de los Bosques que defienda su territorio natural. No creo que a nuestro héroe le interesen los troncos quemados a bajo precio o nuevos solares a disposición de nuevas urbanizacioones y autovias o autopistas.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

El doctor y profesor de la Universidad de Alicante (UA) M. Jaime Baeza ha asegurado que los cipreses, supuestamente ignífugos, detectados entre los restos del incendio declarado este verano en Andilla (Valencia), no se quemaron a causa de la estructura del terreno, dado que esta zona era un bancal sin matorral y "el incendio se comportó en ese punto como en un cultivo", según ha informado en un comunicado la institución académica.

   El experto M. Jaime Baeza realizará un diagnóstico general de la situación de los ecosistemas forestales mediterráneos y el fuego en la conferencia inaugural del Master Oficial Gestión y Restauración del Medio Natural de la UA, que se celebra este lunes, a las 13.30 horas, en el Aula 2 de la Fase 2 de Ciencias de la UA.

   Así, bajo el título 'Diagnóstico de zonas quemadas y estrategias de restauración. El caso de los fuegos de Andilla y Dos Aguas (verano 2012)', Baeza expondrá una retrospectiva de la situación de los incendios en la Comunidad Valenciana. 

   Además, en base a las líneas de investigación --que desarrolla el Departamento de Ecología de la UA, en colaboración con el CEAM--, intentará explicar la situación actual y los problemas de inflamabilidad ligados a las diferentes estructuras de la vegetación.

   En torno a las dudas planteadas el pasado verano por la supuesta existencia de unos cipreses ignífugos, Baeza ha aclarado que la respuesta se encuentra en la estructura del terreno, ya que esta zona era un bancal sin matorral, y el incendio se comportó allí como en un cultivo. 

   Así mismo, el experto analizará las circunstancias de los dos incendios, Andilla y Dos Aguas, como ejemplos de fuego en el medio natural.

   Al respecto, las mismas fuentes han recordado que el incendio de Dos Aguas fue "reiterativo", ya que hace 20 años ya se había quemado allí prácticamente el 85 por ciento de la superficie, por lo que este verano se ha quemado matorral. 

   Por el contrario, la zona de Andilla llevaba 40 años sin quemarse, por lo que las 20.000 hectáreas incendiadas correspondían a masa madura de pino.

PROTOCOLO DE DIAGNÓSTICO

   Por otra parte, el Departamento de Ecología de la Universidad de Alicante y el Centro de Estudios Ambientales del Mediterráneo (CEAM) lleva a cabo el protocolo de evaluación de impacto de los incendios forestales, según han precisado las mismas fuentes.

   Una vez finalizado, este documento permitirá al Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente trabajar con un protocolo de impacto estandarizado, ya que, hasta la fecha, no existe un protocolo oficial de evaluación de impacto para establecer las bases de diagnóstico sobre los efectos del fuego.


Fuente: http://www.europapress.es/sociedad/n...011162342.html

----------


## FEDE

http://www.europapress.es/nacional/n...024155751.html

Llegaron a operar 14 aviones a la vez
*Los 'apagafuegos' del Ejército del Aire superaron este verano la cifra récord de 2.000 horas de vuelo contra incendios* 

MADRID, 24 Oct. (EUROPA PRESS) - 
   Los aviones 'apagafuegos' del 43 Grupo de Fuerzas Aéreas se han enfrentado este verano a *"la peor"* campaña de incendios de los últimos años, lo que les ha hecho superar la cifra récord de 2.000 horas de vuelo de extinción y poner en servicio al mismo tiempo a hasta 14 aviones.
   Así lo ha explicado este miércoles el teniente* Victor Manuel Ariza*, uno de los pilotos del 43 Grupo que este verano han tenido que hacer un *"esfuerzo importante"* para atajar los incendios que afectaron a toda la geografía nacional. Dos de estos aviones han realizado hoy una exhibición en el embalse de *Valmayor*, en la localidad madrileña de* Valdemorillo*, en la que han mostrado sus capacidades con algunas maniobras, incluyendo la recogida y descarga de agua del pantano.
   Este año, entre el 1 de junio y el 30 de septiembre, los 'apagafuegos' superaron las 2.000 horas de vuelo, una cifra que triplica la alcanzada en 2011, cuando también superaron el número de vuelos respecto al año anterior. De hecho, el teniente se ha remontado *"a mediados de los 80"* para recordar un verano tan complicado desde el punto de vista de los fuegos como el de 2012-
   El número de fuegos, entre ellos muchos considerados *"grandes incendios"* por superar las 500 hectáreas, llevó a que el Ejército del Aire tuviera que utilizar al mismo tiempo más de los 12 'apagafuegos' que debe mantener operativos. 
*DESDE GERONA A LA GOMERA*

   En concreto, al inicio de la campaña, en el mes de junio, coincidieron los incendios de Cortés de Payás y Andilla (en Valencia) con otro en Hellín (Albacete), que llevó a tener que hacer uso de 14 aviones, que realizaron 113 horas de vuelo en un solo día. 
   El 43 Grupo también hizo un importante despliegue para sofocar el incendio desatado en La Junquera (Gerona), donde participó con un máximo de seis aviones que hicieron un total de 104 horas de vuelo y 375 descargas de agua. Este fuego coincidió con el de Caminomorisco (Cáceres), lo que hizo que el 23 de julio casi la totalidad de la flota estuviera actuando. 
   El 11 de agosto volaron también hasta 13 aviones para apagar diferentes fuegos por todo el país: tres en La Gomera, cuatro en O Barco (Orense), dos en Uceda (Madrid), uno en Doñana (Huelva), uno en Cantabria, uno en Navas de Estena (Ciudad Real) y otro en Gerona.
   Según ha explicado el teniente Ariza, los aviones pueden volar desde que amanece hasta que oscurece, pero las tripulaciones sólo pueden hacerlo nueve horas al día, en turnos de cuatro horas y media de vuelo. Esto implica que el personal deba estar 'doblado', para mantener equipos operativos todo el tiempo que los aviones puedan volar.
   El número de incendios y la necesidad de operar al completo y superar incluso el número de avionies operativos establecidos ha hecho que la unidad *"haya notado mucho"* este *"esfuerzo importante"* que ha tenido que hacer su personal de vuelo y de tierra.
   En total, el 43 Grupo cuenta con 170 efectivos, de los que 48 son pilotos, 24 mecánicos de vuelo y el resto mecánicos de tierra y tropa. Desde el 1 de junio al 30 de septiembre los aviones permanecen desplegados por toda la geografía: cuatro en la base principal de Torrejón de Ardoz, dos en Zaragoza, dos en Málaga, dos en Santiago de Compostela (hasta el 15 de agosto que se suma un tercer avión), uno en Pollença y otro en Albacete (que el 15 de agosto se desplaza a Galicia).
   El resto del año todos los aviones están en la base aérea de Torrejón y el personal se centra fundamentalmente en el adiestramiento, la formación de personal nuevo y la instrucción en simuladores, aunque en ocasiones también tienen que actuar. De hecho, en los cinco primeros meses de este año hicieron 390 horas de vuelo, cuando el mismo periodo de 2010 se realizaron 387 y en 2011 un total de 275, de las que 130 fueron en mayo para sofocar un incendio en Ibiza.
*DEPENDENCIA OPERATIVA DE LA UME*

   Con la creación de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME) en 2005, los aviones 'apagafuegos' del Ejército de Tierra pasaron a depender operativamente de esta unidad, aportando los medios aéreos más pesados y con más capacidad para transportar agua con que cuenta el Estado.
   En concreto, los Bombardier CL-415 pueden cargar hasta 6.200 litros, mientras que los Canadair CL-215 T pueden llevar hasta 5.500 litros. Para recogerlos, acuden principalmente a embalses como el de *Valmayor*, en la localidad madrileña de* Valdemorillo*.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Los efectivos que participan en la extinción del incendio forestal, que comenzó hoy en el municipio tinerfeño de Los Realejos, confían en que la humedad del suelo y la disminución del viento permitan que el fuego pueda ser sofocado en las próximas horas.

Fuentes del Cabildo de Tenerife han informado a Efe que al final los vecinos desalojados de forma preventiva son entre 15 y 20 personas y pasaran la noche en casa de familiares o en un pabellón deportivo del municipio.

El incendio, que comenzó en una zona conocida como La Azadilla tras caer un poster de la luz debido al fuerte viento que se ha registrado hoy en el norte de la isla, avanza de forma lenta debido a la humedad del terreno.

Las fuentes han explicado que el fuego afecta a unos 3.000 metros cuadrados de superficie y los trabajos de extinción sólo se puede realizar desde la cabeza del incendio ya que las llamas descienden por una ladera en una zona muy escarpada.

Efectivos de Medio Ambiente del Cabildo y de los bomberos de Tenerife trabajan en la extinción del fuego. 

*Fuente: ABC*

----------

